# News & Current Events > U.S. Political News >  Michael Flynn, Inovo and Erdogan

## Firestarter

Michael Flynn worked on Trumps campaign, before having to resign after a total of 24 days as Trumps National Security Advisor over his connection with Russia.
Ill not go over Russia again. But Turkey is getting ever more interesting!!!

While Flynn worked on Trumps campaign, he was a highly paid agent for the Turkish government, receiving $535,000 between 9 September and 14 November 2016.
Flynn has admitted this and last June filed paperwork to retroactively declare himself as a foreign agent.

CIA Director James Woolsey  who was an advisor to Flynns company  testified that during the campaign, Flynn attended a meeting with ministers from the Turkish government. In this meeting they discussed (illegally) kidnapping enemies of Turkish President Erdogan  including Fethullah Glen, who survives in exile in Pennsylvania after the Turkish government accused him of masterminding the failed coup against Erdogan last summer: https://extranewsfeed.com/from-russi...l-4d027411bcc5


Flynn's consulting firm, Flynn Intel Group, was lobbying for the Dutch consulting firm Inovo BV, with ties to Turkish President Recep Tayyip Erdogan, before and immediately after the election.
Flynns firm secretly met with Turkish ministers in New York less than two months before the presidential election. According to Inovos founder, Kamil Ekim Alptekin, the meeting was with Michael Flynn himself.

On Election Day, Flynn published an article in The Hill, a newspaper serving Congress, where he called Gulen _a shady Islamic mullah_ and _radical Islamist_. According to Flynn, the USA shouldn't provide "_safe haven_" to Glen, whom Flynn compared to Iran's Ayatollah Khomeini.
Flynn compared Glens supporters to _the Muslim Brotherhood_.

Flynn wrote: http://www.politico.com/story/2017/0...-turkey-235843



> To professionals in the intelligence community, the stamp of terror is all over Mullah Gulens statements. Gulens vast global network has all the right markings to fit the description of a dangerous sleeper terror network. From Turkeys point of view, Washington is harboring Turkeys Osama bin Laden.

----------


## Firestarter

How long will it take before the next will be fired to cover up this story?
Meanwhile I will try to describe what Ive found out about Inovo.

Lets start with the excuse of Trump and co of we didnt know
On 9 august 2016, Michael Flynn signs a contract with the Dutch Inovo. Flynns company, Flynn Intel Group, will be paid $600,000 for 3 months.
On 19 September, Flynn and Alptekin meet in New York with Turkeys Foreign Minister Mevlut Cavusoglu and Energy Minister Berat Albayrak (married to the daughter of President Erdogan). The same day, Flynn and Trump also meet the president of Egypt.
On 30 September, Flynn Intel Group registers as a lobbyist for Inovo.
On 10 October, Flynn meets in New York with Turkish leaders connected to the Turkish government, including Erdogans cousin, Hilal Mutlu.

On November 11, Chuck Ross of the _Daily Caller, is the first to publish about the Turkish ties of Flynn._
On November 15, the _Washington Post_ reports that Flynn didnt tell the Trump campaign about his ties to Turkey. This was based on the first public comment from Trumps aides, that theyre aware of the Flynn-Turkey connection.
On 18 November, Rep. Elijah Cummings, sends Vice Presidentelect Mike Pence a letter of warning:



> Recent news reports have revealed that Lt. Gen. Flynn was receiving classified briefings during the presidential campaign while his consulting firm, Flynn Intel Group, Inc., was being paid to lobby the U.S. Government on behalf of a foreign governments interests. Lt. Gen. Flynns General Counsel and Principal, Robert Kelley, confirmed that they were hired by a foreign company to lobby for Turkish interests.


On 9 December 2016, 2 senators ask for a review of Flynns security clearance because he has been lobbying for Turkish interests.

Sometime after Trumps inauguration, Flynn and his attorney have at least 2 conversations with White House lawyers, where Flynn is told that its _up to him_ whether he registers as a foreign agent.
On 22 January 2017, Flynn is sworn in as national security adviser.
On 13 February, Flynn resigns - reportedly over misinforming Pence over his contacts with Russian Ambassador Sergey Kislyak.
On 7 March, Flynn Intel Group retroactively registers as a foreign agent. Its a criminal offence that he didnt register as a foreign agent in the first place. I wouldnt dare claim that Donald Trump was an accomplice to this: http://www.slate.com/articles/news_a...onnection.html

Sally Q. Yates testified in May that she had warned the White House days after Trump took office that Flynn had been compromised by not making a full disclosure of his Kislyak contacts. Yates was fired a few days after this warning, reportedly over refusing to defend the travel ban.
On 8 May 2017, soon after Yates testimony, Sean Spicer confirmed that Barack Obama in November warned Donald Trump against hiring Flynn. According to Spicer, Obama only mentioned general criticisms: https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/...ussia-contacts


More information on the description by former CIA director James Woolsey about the meeting in which the kidnapping of Gulen was discussed: http://edition.cnn.com/2017/03/25/po...ntv/index.html



> What I saw and heard was sort of the end of the conversation -- it's not entirely clear what transpired because of that. But it looks as if there was at least some strong suggestion by one or more of the Americans present at the meeting that we would be able, the United States would be able, through them, to be able to get hold of Gulen, the rival for Turkey's political situation.
> ()
> The reason I'm being cautious about how this was worded is because I wasn't there for much of this meeting.


In an interview with the Dutch newspaper NRC in April, Alptekin understandably denied discussing the abduction of Gulen.
Alptekin claimed that he had first tried to hire Woolsey, who demanded $10 million for lobbying on behalf of Turkey. But because he found these demands too high, he switched to Michael Flynn for half a million dollar for less than 3 months (work?!).
The NRC unfortunately forgot to mention that Woolsey worked for Flynns company (in Dutch): https://www.nrc.nl/nieuws/2017/04/07...13344-a1553744


The Dutch firm Inovo BV, was founded in 2005 by the Dutch Turk Kamil Ekim Alptekin, the chairman of the Turkish-US Business Council TAIK, of the Foreign Economic Relations Board of Turkey, whose members are chosen by Turkeys general assembly and economic minister.
About the other founder of Inovo, Ruben David Boezaart, I havent got anything worth mentioning.

(The Dutch) Inovo BV is a front organization for Inovo Turkije, which profits from contracts with the Turkish government. 
Flynn Intel Group signed a contract with Inovo BV on 15 September. The contract requires Flynn to lobby on appropriations bills for the departments of State and Defense. Flynns duties also include keeping his client informed about _the transition between President Obama and President-Elect Trump_: http://www.huffingtonpost.com/david-..._13013248.html

TAIK (DEIK) was involved in organising Turkish President Erdogans visit to Washington in March (?) 2016. Erdogan was accompanied by Minister of Foreign Affairs Mevlt avusoglu, Minister of Economy Mustafa Elitas, Minister of Energy and Natural Resources Berat Albayrak, President of ISPAT Arda Ermut, and Turkish Airlines CEO Ilker Ayci.
Erdogan and crooks, met President Barack Obama, Vice President Joe Biden and Secretary of State John Kerry as well as top executive crooks of Coca-Cola, Lockheed, Dow Chemical, Boeing, Citibank, Honeywell, Baxalta, Boston Scientific, PricewaterhouseCoopers, Pratt&Whitney, Baker McKenzie, General Electric, Westinghouse and Raytheon: http://www.invest.gov.tr/en-US/infoc...companies.aspx

Alptekin denied that he had hired Flynns firm to do any lobbying, which contradicts Flynn Intel Groups disclosures to the Justice Department.
Alptekin first denied being consulted about the 8 November publication, in which Gulen was compared to Osama Bin Laden, but later admitted that he had seen the draft.


Then the plot thickens...
Alptekin said Inovo had been hired by an Israeli energy company that is considering an investment in Turkey. He hired Flynns company after he wasnt happy with the first company he had hired: http://www.al-monitor.com/pulse/orig...-alptekin.html
Alptekin said:



> Raising money for a multibillion project of this scope necessitates improving relations between Turkey and the United States, and Gulen is obviously a big thorn. He needs to be extracted.


An American law firm representing Alptekin, says:



> Inovo represented a private sector company in Israel that sought to export natural gas to Turkey, and it was for support of its consulting work for this client that Inovo engaged Flynn Intel Group, specifically to understand the tumultuous political climate at the time between the United States and Turkey so that Inovo could advise its client regarding its business opportunities and investment in Turkey.


Some reporters couldnt figure out which Israeli energy company paid Inovo to hire Flynn...
In the interview with the NRC, Alptekin said the funds for the Flynn project came from payments from Ratio Oil Exploration, an Israeli natural gas company (and supposedly a loan from his wife).
An Israeli news station in March contacted Ratio Oil Exploration, but the firm said it had no relationship with Alptekin: http://www.motherjones.com/politics/...rkey-alptekin/

Why would an Israeli gas company bribe the US government to get rid of Gulen?

----------


## Firestarter

It appears that the whole affair is about gas (and/or oil), and includes Israel, Turkey, Egypt, and Russia.

The Delek Group, run by billionaire Yitzhak Tshuva - one of the largest companies in Israel - is the parent company of Derek Drilling and Avner Oil Exploration.
Ratio Oil Exploration is controlled by the Landau and Rotlevy families.
On 31 March 2013, Israel’s giant Tamar natural gas field came on line, delivering its gas by a 150 kilometre pipeline to a power station in Ashdod, just south of Tel Aviv.
Houston-based Noble Energy and their Israeli partner Delek have also partnered in exploring an even larger gas field, named Leviathan (one of the 4 crown princes of hell...), which is expected to come on line in 2017.

Noble has increased their political contributions from $4,500 in 2004 to $317,000 in 2012, and paid over a million dollars a year since 2010 to US officials in the capitol.

When Israel increased its energy tax in 2010, Noble enlisted former US President Bill Clinton, to lobby the Israeli government on Noble’s behalf.
In March 2013, Obama was in Israel with his new Secretary of State, John Kerry, where they pushed for Israel and Turkey to mend ties.
Another key US operative is Mathew Bryza, Morningstar’s former deputy in the Clinton Administration, who served in the George W. Bush administration in both the National Security Council and State Department.  From 2010 through 2011, Bryza sat in the oil rich Baku as the unconfirmed US Ambassador to Azerbaijan.
After leaving the State Department, Bryza joined the board of the Turkish gas company Turcas Petrol, connected to Azerbaijan’s state oil company, SOCAR.  In April 2013, SOCAR was awarded a contract by the Turkish government to explore for oil and gas in Turkish waters.

The Zorlu group, one of the largest companies in Turkey, has negotiated since at least February 2013 to build a pipeline from the Israeli gas fields to Turkey.
Zorlu has interests in a variety of industries, including textiles, electronics, and real estate. Zorlu in 2016 signed a deal with the Turkish army for 6 drone aircrafts.
In 2013, Zorlu had a billion dollar stake in the Israeli economy, partnering in multiple Israeli power plants (including the Dorad station in Ashkelon): https://www.counterpunch.org/2013/06...-gas-in-syria/


In December 2014, the Israeli Antitrust Authority broke up the consortium of Noble and Delek.
The decision means that the 2 energy companies had to sell their shares in either the Leviathan or Tamar field, or break up the consortium: http://www.timesofisrael.com/israel-...rgy-companies/


More on Kamil Ekim Alptekin, founding director of the front company Inovo BV.
Not only is Alptekin working for a giant Israeli energy company, very close to the Turkish government and well-connected in Washington DC, but there are also rumours that he could be secretly working on behalf of the Russian government.
That’s not even counting that he also has ties in the Netherlands where he grew up, before returning to Turkey (he still regularly comes to the Netherlands).

After studying law and economics at Utrecht University, he won a nine-month fellowship to work as a staffer in the US House Foreign Affairs Committee.
In a letter, former President George W. Bush, described meeting Alptekin as one of the highlights of a visit to the Netherlands.
After that, Alptekin spent a year as a staffer at the Dutch Parliament before a one-year fellowship at Interpol in Lyon, France.

In 2005, he started providing counterterrorism equipment and consulting services to the Turkish government.
In 2008, Alptekin and a partner bought a New Mexico-based aircraft manufacturer, and renamed it EA Aerospace.
In 2009, through a mutual friend, Alptekin met Iranian-American Bijan Rafiekian. Rafiekian would later become a partner at Flynn Intel Group. Rafiekian also served on the board of EA Aerospace.

On 28 June, 2016, Inovo BV signed a deal to become the sole Turkish representative of the Israeli Ratio Oil Exploration, one of three companies with the right to drill in the Leviathan gas field.
Alptekin needed someone in Washington to help him on Ratio, and on 9 August 2016, hired Rafiekian and Flynn’s firm. 
Alptekin initially said that he had hired Flynn’s company solely for the Ratio deal, and paid for this himself. It’s not clear what giving Gulen more media attention has to do with Delek.
According to Turkish journalist Ilhan Tanir, it’s highly unlikely that Alptekin came up with the half a million dollars to hire Flynn’s firm himself: “_Spending half a million dollars on this kind of issue doesn’t add up for a businessman. The rumor is that he’s not that wealthy of a man_”.

There is also a discrepancy between Flynn’s federal filings, about the return of $80,000 of the initial $530,000 fee. Flynn described this as a consultancy fee, while Alptekin described it as a refund for unfulfilled lobbying work.

Alptekin, as a guest on CNN’s Turkish edition, called Trump’s victory in the presidential election a triumph for Turkey and boasted about the Flynn article (to give Gulen more media attention).
Alptekin has repeatedly met Erdogan since 2002. In late April 2017, they shook hands at an Atlantic Council forum in Istanbul: https://www.buzzfeed.com/borzoudarag...kyK#.pxJkrZE2X

The following picture shows Alptekin (centre) wearing a Ratio Oil Exploration badge, on the left Namik Tan of Ratio (former Turkish ambassador to Israel and the US), and right Aron Liel (former Israeli envoy to Turkey). This was at the Israel Energy and Business Convention in November 2016.


I don’t believe at all that Fethullah Gulen is the enemy of Erdogan (even the state media admit he was Erdogan’s ally until 2013). I think that Gulen is an example of _controlled opposition_.
Being declared the most important “enemy” of Erdogan and comparing him to Osama Bin Laden (a comparison that I agree with...) and Ayatollah Khomeini gives him the credibility he doesn’t deserve.

See for example, the following article from Gulen’s website, where he declares that only a “state” can “declare war”. If I follow this type of reasoning, Gulen implies that Muslims have to bow down to the government (even if it violates our human rights): http://fgulen.com/en/fethullah-gulen...rorist-attacks



> The rules of Islam are clear. Individuals cannot declare war. A group or an organization cannot declare war. War is declared by the state. War cannot be declared without a president or an army first saying that there is a war. Otherwise, it is an act of terror. In such a case war is entered into by gathering around oneself, forgive my language, a few bandits.


And let’s not forget about Michael Flynn, here he is with Vladimir Putin.

----------


## Firestarter

Nobody would pay Michael Flynn half a million dollar for a single article to boost the credibility of Fethullah Gulen. Why would a Dutch Turk pay half a million dollar for high politicians in the USA to influence Turkish government on behalf of an Israeli energy company? It doesn’t look like the USA has much influence in Turkey.
On the other hand Kamil Ekim Alptekin is also well-connected in the Netherlands, the biggest foreign investor in Turkey, while every year tens of thousands of (Dutch) Turks migrate between Turkey and the Netherlands and back.
Then there’s the article in the highly respected Dutch newspaper NRC, which published an interview with Alptekin, without a single critical note. Alptekin is apparently a pathological liar, who contradicts himself over and over again.

It looks like we have an affair that involves: Turkey, Israel, Russia, the USA, Michael Flynn and James Woolsey. This sounds a lot like Syria: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post6482860

*Robert James "Jim" Woolsey Jr.* (born 1941) is another lawyer and former Director of the CIA (1993 – 1995). Woolsey studied at the world famous Oxford University on a Rhodes scholarship, and later at Yale Law School.
*Woolsey* was involved in treaty negotiations, START and NST, with the Soviet Union from 1983 to 1986. He worked as a professional lawyer for the Shea & Gardner law firm, as Associate (1973–77) and partner (1979–89, 1991–93).
Woolsey is also Senior Vice President at Booz Allen Hamilton for Global Strategic Security (since 2002).
He is also a Patron of the British “think tank” Henry Jackson Society and a member of PNAC.
In July 2011, *Woolsey* and Robert McFarlane founded the United States Energy Security Council and sits on the Board of Advisors for the Fuel Freedom Foundation (FFF - 666).
In September 2016, *Woolsey became a senior adviser to Donald Trump*, he resigned on 5 January 2017: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/R._James_Woolsey_Jr.

Strangely missing from his Wikipedia page is that James Woolsey is also an investor in *Genie Energy* and sits on its Strategic Advisory Board, while also sadly ignored that he was an advisor for Flynn Intel Group …
Other investors on *Genie’s* Strategic Advisory Board of Genie are: *Baron Jacob Rothschild, Dick Cheney, and Rupert Murdoch*.

Australian born media mogul *Murdoch* owns the *FOX Broadcasting Company* and was (also) schooled at Oxford. He has been friends with Baron *Jacob Rothschild* since the 1960s. *Rothschild* served as deputy chairman of Murdoch's BSkyB Corporation from 2003 to 2007.
*Murdoch* jointly with *Rothschild* invested in a 5.5% stake in *Genie*, which conducts shale gas and oil exploration in amongst others Colorado and the occupied Golan Heights.
According to Forbes, *Murdoch* is the 96th richest person in the world, with a net worth of $13.1 billion.
In June 2016, Donald Trump welcomed *Rupert Murdoch* and his wife Jerry Hall for dinner at his golf course in Scotland.


In 2015, *Ira Greenstein* donated $10,000 to Trump’s campaign. *Greenstein was Genie’s President* from 15 December 2011 to 3 May 2017.
John Sweeney conducted interviews to choose applicants for the Trump administration with 3 transition team members: *Ira Greenstein* (president of Genie Energy Ltd.), Anthony Scaramucci (Goldman Sachs alumnus), and Martin Silverstein (US ambassador to Uruguay under President George Bush Jr.).
Democrats have also sat on the Strategic Advisory Board of Genie, like Shelley Berkley: https://animeright.news/zanting/geni...administration

*Rupert Murdoch* and his ex-wife, the Chinese born Wendi Deng, are also very close to the couple *Ivanka Trump and Jared Kushner* (advisors to President Trump). See the picture of Jared and Rupert.


*Michael Anton* launched his career as a speechwriter and press secretary for New York mayor Rudy Giuliani, before joining Bush’s White House in 2001, and becoming a speechwriter for *Rupert Murdoch* at News Corp. 
Anton then moved into the financial sector, first as director of communications for Citigroup, then as a managing director at the *BlackRock investment firm. BlackRock* was founded in 1988 by Jacob Rothschild’s investment firm the Blackstone Group. According to the state media, from 1994 on *BlackRock* is independent from its parent company Blackstone.

Now we finally reach why *Genie* is important.
Since 2013, the Netanyahu government has granted exclusive oil and gas exploration rights to the oil company *Afek Energy* in a 153-square mile radius in the southern part of the Golan Heights (illegally occupied by Israel since 1967).

*Genie Oil & Gas* has 2 main subsidiaries:
- *Afek Oil & Gas*, operates in Israel and is currently drilling in the Golan Heights.
- American Shale Oil, is a joint project with the French Total SA, and operates in Colorado’s Green River Formation.
*Afek’s* director is former Israeli Housing Minister Effie Eitam.

Then there’s *K.T. McFarland*, Deputy National Security Adviser (first under Michael Flynn), before being “promoted” to US ambassador to Singapore, which was (finally) confirmed on 20 July 2017.
*McFarland* was an aide to *Henry Kissinger* during the Nixon administration on the National Security Council from 1970 to 1976.
It appears that the whole war on Syria, from all sides (Israel, USA, Russia and Turkey) is mostly about the oil interests of *Genie Energy*: http://newsjunkiepost.com/2016/05/07...srael-project/

In July 2011, oil shale was also found in the Israeli Shfela valley, and the *Israeli Energy Initiative (IEI)* (also a subsidiary of *Genie Energy*) was granted the drilling rights.
*Royal Dutch Shell* has developed the technology for the shale oil industry.
*IEI* has “enlisted” some of the top people in the global oil industry including *Dick Cheney* (who’s on the Strategic Advisory Board of its parent company *Genie*) to exploit shale oil from the Shfela Basin. The most important person is Harold Vinegar, *Shell* Oil’s chief scientist, who revolutionised the shale oil industry: http://www.veteranstoday.com/2013/12/21/281848/

----------


## goldenequity

Appreciate your in-depth posting on this.

I'll just add that Flynn (himself) is very much under the intense microscope of the Mueller investigation (and well he should be.)

I'm no 'fan' of Mueller by a long shot
but
one needs to recognize (as Swordsmyth sez) 'there are no good guys.'
Mueller and his 'team' will be obliged to divulge 'whatever they find'
and they're digging DEEP into Fllynn's 'pay to play' establishment cronyism. 
That's a good thing.

*This article* provides an 'arms length' analysis that suggests 
(despite the media dominant 'Trump witchhunt' narrative)
that there may be some unexpected surprises ahead.
Flynn may be one of them.

----------


## Firestarter

Thanks for the nice words.
At first I thought that the Russia scandal was very interesting, and then I thought that the Turkey link was even better. It looks like it’s really about some multi-billion affairs, which definitely involves the Leviathan gas field, and the American Noble and Israeli Ratio and Delek companies.
I don’t believe that Special Counsel Robert Mueller will do anything else than cover up the scandal. Maybe Michael Flynn will get a slip on the wrist, while the big criminals (like Jacob Rothschild and Rupert Murdoch) won’t even be mentioned.

The value of all the revenues from the Leviathan field is estimated at *$100-150 billion* (at current prices).

It looks like the whole Genie Energy affair is a media hype, at least the part about Afek, the Golan Heights, and Syria. The shale oil extraction method (fracking) is not proven technology. The Genie Strategic Advisory Board with Rothschild, Cheney and Murdoch and the connection to Donald Trump is certainly interesting …
Afek is an anagram for “fake”; it could even be an inside joke that “Afek Energy” stands for “Fake energy”.
For example the oil shale powered plant at Mishor Rotem started operating in 1978. The plant was closed in 2011, mainly because it made negligible profits: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oil_shale_in_Israel



> In July 2011, Israel Energy Initiatives, a subsidiary of Genie Energy, received a one-year extension of its three year exclusive license to explore oil shale resources on 238 square kilometres (92 sq mi) in Israel's Shfela region.[12][13] *The project is suspended*. In May 2011, the Russian energy company Inter RAO announced that it had received a license to develop oil shale resources in the Negev desert. The company was said to be planning an oil extraction plant and a 150 MW oil shale-fired power plant.[14][15][16] The license ended on 9 April 2012 and was not renewed.


It looks like shale oil is not a multibillion dollar business. It’s interesting to figure out what is happening on the Strategic Advisory Board of Genie Energy, even more because it’s not about shale oil: 
https://genieoilgas.com/about-us/str...dvisory-board/
Another interesting name on its Strategic Advisory Board is former Louisiana Senator (1996 to 2014) *Mary Landrieu*.
*When Mary Landrieu* was a Senator, she was actively promoting the interests of 2 American oil and gas companies operating in Israel. These same firms, *Noble and Genie*, donated campaign money to Landrieu.

Genie Energy, under the nose of the valley’s local inhabitants, clandestinely set up its rigs, at times even masking as “water drillers” when questioned by local residents. Water looks like a more important objective than shale oil...


In 2013, Secretary of State *John Kerry* held $1 million of Noble’s stock.
In October 2011, shortly after the large gas find, Landrieu organized and led the first-ever official US Energy Mission to Israel. Six months later, Landrieu hosted Israeli officials, academics, and business people in Louisiana.
After another 4 months, *Landrieu travelled to Israel* again with the second US Energy Mission. This trip included *Noble executives* and US ambassador to Israel, *Dan Shapiro*. After a tour of one of the Noble’s offshore rigs, she met leading Israeli politicians, including Prime Minister *Benjamin Netanyahu*.
Two weeks after Landrieu and crooks visited Israel, Noble hired Louisiana lobbying firm Sabiston Consultants.  *Norma Jane Sabiston*, the firm’s founder and owner, is Landrieu’s long-time friend and former Chief of Staff in the Senate.

Four months after Landrieu lost her seat as Louisiana Senator, she was hired by Washington legal and lobbying firm *Van Ness Feldman*. Landrieu’s first client was Noble Energy and in September 2015 she joined the Strategic Advisory Board of Genie Energy: https://www.desmogblog.com/2016/02/0...nd-gas-bonanza


What to do when a company is forced to get out of a lucrative deal, like the Tamar and Leviathan gas fields, because of “monopoly rules”?
Noble Energy sold a 3% stake of Tamar in 2016.
Delek must sell its entire 31.25% stake in Tamar. As a first step in this process, *Delek Drilling* set up a new company, Tamar Petroleum, which will buy a 9.25% stake in the Tamar field with $650 million and list on the Tel Aviv Stock Exchange. Tamar Petroleum is expected to raise more than *$500 million* in its IPO.
The *J.P. Morgan and HSBC* banks are handling the public offering of Tamar Petroleum: https://www.cnbc.com/2017/06/22/reut...mar-stake.html

While the Delek Group has created another company for its stake in the Tamar gas field, 2 other parts of the company - Delek Drilling and Avner Oil Exploration – will merge into a “new entity” that would have a market value of around $4.4 billion (they’re already part of the same Delek Group).
In November 2016, Delek Drilling and Avner Oil Exploration have signed commitment letters, for a loan between $1.5 and $1.75 billion for the A1 development phase of the Leviathan field. The loans are provided by a consortium of 20 financial institutions, headed by *HSBC and J.P. Morgan Chase*. The weighted average interest rate on the loans is 5.5% annually. The interest cost on these loans is estimated at $250-300 million over the life of the loans.
The first gas sales are expected for the end of 2019: http://oilprice.com/Latest-Energy-Ne...S44B-Firm.html

In another deal, going back to 2012, all the Leviathan partners - Noble, Delek and Ratio Oil Exploration- have sold to *Woodside*. Noble Energy received cash payments of *$464 million*.
*Citigroup Global Markets Ltd and HSBC* advised Noble Energy on the transaction: http://investors.nblenergy.com/relea...leaseid=724359


Texas-based Noble Energy, owns 39.7% of the Leviathan field; Yitzhak Tshuva’s Delek Group holds 45.4%; and Ratio Oil Exploration, which is controlled by the Landau and Rotlevy families, holds 15%.
A government analysis estimates the field at 500 billion cubic meters of gas, while the partners estimate it at 620 BCM (a difference of almost 25%).

In December 2016, Ratio signed an agreement for a $400 million loan from *HSBC and BNP Paribas*. In addition, Ratio issued a series of bonds to raise $160 million to serve as its own equity for the project, and has raised *$250 million*.

Noble will finance its $1.5 billion contribution to phase one with cash flows from the Tamar gas field, as well as proceeds from the east Mediterranean portfolio. This includes the sale of 7.5% of the Tamar field.

The biggest customer for the gas from Leviathan is expected to be Jordan’s National Electric Power Company (NEPCO). In September 2016, a contract was signed with *NEPCO* for 45 BCM over 15 years for *$10 billion*.
The Leviathan partners have also signed contracts with Israeli customers.
At later stages, Leviathan is planned to link up with the neighbouring *Cypriot gas field*, Aphrodite, in which *Noble, Delek* Drilling and Avner also have stakes.

There are also oil reserves in Leviathan, estimated at 560 million barrels: http://www.haaretz.com/israel-news/1.774036

After 2019, it is planned to also sell gas to other customers in the Mediterranean basin. The 2 main possibilities are: 1) business customers in *Turkey*, which now import most of its natural gas from Iran and Russia, and 2) international energy companies like *BG and Royal Dutch Shell* that have natural gas liquefaction plants in *Egypt* and could ship Israeli gas to Europe in tankers.
In June 2014, it was announced that the Leviathan partners signed a non-binding memorandum of understanding with BG Group (BG), which confirmed their intention of conducting negotiations on an agreement for the sale of natural gas to BG's liquefaction plant in Idku in Egypt.
The deal is worth *$30 billion*: http://adam.curry.com/art/1404080892_hFcyNqan.html

When I read about these multibillions loans, mergers and IPO’s, this looks like a great chance for money laundering. Not in the least since the giant money laundering bank HSBC is involved: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post6470593

----------


## Firestarter

I feared that this thread was getting too boring: not enough headline grabbers. The trail goes from Turkey to Israel, to the Mafia, back to Turkey, then to Russia, and back to Donald Trump again...

GLOBUS  ORGANISED CRIME
In 2011, construction company Globus and Ratio were in business together. Then their relationship went sour, and they accused each other of blackmail using organized crime kingpins.
Globus owner Shlomi Shukrun, who had invested in Ratio, claims that the arbitration agreement with Ratio was conducted amid threats from crime kingpin Meir Abergil.
Yigal Landau, CEO of Ratio Oil Exploration, claims that Shukrun hired Yehezkel of the Georgian mob to extort him and his family.

Globus and Ratio hired Asaf Bram, to lead the arbitration to solve their dispute.
In eight months they reached an arbitration agreement. The agreement stipulated that the sums involved would be limited to 6 million NIS. With the sudden rise of Ratios share price, Shukrun felt he had been fooled.
Shukrun filed a law suit to overturn the arbitration agreement, after which the police started an investigation into the affair. Globus claims that Asaf Bram had treated the parties unequally and blocked them from proving their claims.
Ratio called the suit part of a multi-year extortion attempt.
In legal documents, a series of threats are alleged by Abergil, Yehezkel and Aharon Avitan (brother of the deceased crime boss and convicted murderer Herzl Avitan), as well as Shalom Domrani, head of the biggest crime organization in southern Israel.

Abergil and his brother were in an Israeli prison awaiting extradition to the USA to face a 32-count federal indictment: http://www.haaretz.com/print-edition...ation-1.318976


DAVID ZAIKIN & ELENA BARONOFF
The Ukraine-born Dmitri David Zaikin, left the Soviet Union in 1990. He subsequently became a Canadian citizen and now lives in London.
In the 2000s, Zaikin worked for a real estate agency in Toronto, Canada, where he promoted sales in the Trump International Hotel and Tower. He marketed properties to Russian buyers.
Zaikin was also close with the Russian woman Elena A. Baronoff, who was called _Trumps Russian hand_.

Zaikin helped the governor of the western Siberian province of Kurgan, who reported to Putin, attract Western investors for energy exploration and infrastructure.
Zaikin and several colleagues from the Siberian Energy Group became directors or shareholders of a mining company called RAM Resources, later named First Iron Group. First Irons board included the deputy chairman of Russian state bank VEB, who had been Putins deputy chief of staff.

After working in residential real estate and the Russian energy sector, Zaikin became an adviser to the ruling parties in Turkey, Albania and Macedonia. He helped them to set up lobbying in the United States. Zaikin facilitated deals for the Macedonian political party VMRO-DPMNE.
A consulting firm that Zaikin and Geoffrey Cowley started, advertised Zaikin as having _a network of contacts with senior executives and top government officials and Presidents in Senegal, Nigeria, Ghana, Guinea, Ethiopia, Albania, Sierra Leone, Mali, Liberia, Moldova, Ukraine, Kazakhstan, [and] Romania_.

Around the time Zaikin was getting more involved in Eastern European and American politics, he and his wife repeatedly met with Elena Baronoff, who worked with the Trump Organisation to sell condos in Florida. Starting in 2004, Baronoff was Trumps on-site director of customer relations for the Trump Grande near Miami.
Baronoff fell ill while travelling to Turkey in 2014 and was diagnosed with leukaemia. She died in 2015.
Two years before she died, Baronoff worked on a $28 million Manhattan real estate deal with Turkish President Erdogans son and son-in-law, according to hacked emails published by WikiLeaks: http://www.politico.com/story/2017/0...-client-239974

In 2008, Zaikin made a deal with an ex-KGB oligarch involved in the state oil company Gazprom. Zaikins company sold the oligarch a 2.5% stake in its subsidiary, KNG, at a suspicious low price. The shares were sold at a price that would value KNG at a total of $400, while less than two years earlier it had been bought for $2.7 million.

In 2006, Alptekin bought a stake in the New Mexico jet manufacturer Eclipse Aviation. In September 2008, Eclipse announced plans to build a $205 million factory in Russia financed by Russian state bank Vnesheconombank, whose board was chaired by Putin (then Prime Minister).
Alptekin and his partners planned to buy out the company with financing from the Putin-chaired bank, after this had been approved (by Putin) the deal fell through. Instead Alptekin and partners bought the companys assets for $40 million and renamed it to Eclipse Aerospace. Later it declared assets of almost $1.1 billion.

Starting around 2015, Zaikin helped pro-Turkish groups to lobby in the USA. Zaikin asked John Moreira to help set up the Turkish Heritage Organization and another non-profit called the Turkish Institute for Progress.
WikiLeaks published emails, showing that the Turkish Heritage Organization reported to Erdogans son-in-law Berat Albayrak and other Turkish officials about lobbying in Washington.
Alptekin acknowledged that he has attended events and met with leaders of the Turkish Heritage Organization: http://www.politico.com/story/2017/0...-russia-237550


Elena Baronoff was a former Russian Spy. She had originally come to USA as a _Cultural Attach in Public Diplomacy for the Russian Government_, a title used in the 1980s by Russian spies that infiltrated business circles.
Her job was to introduce Russians from all over the world to the Trump organization  to help them launder their money by buying real estate.
Reuters Reported that many people involved in Putins government bought real estate in Sunny Isles, but didnt report them, to hide these money laundering activities.

Three buyers of real estate were accused in federal indictments of belonging to a Russian-American organised crime group and working for a major international crime boss based in Russia. One of them was even arrested for running a gambling and money laundering ring in the Trump tower in Manhattan: http://ania.com/2017/05/19/exclusive...launder-money/

See, Donald Jr. with the pink tie, Michael Dezer, who worked on Trump projects, in the blue sweater, Ivanka, Eric Trump with the blue tie, and Elena Baronoff on the far right.



Why would the independent Wikipedia delete the page on the well-connected Dutch Turkish lawyer Kamil Ekim Alptekin?
Here is the archived page: http://deletionpedia.org/en/Kamil_Ekim_Alptekin

----------


## Firestarter

Wikileaks has published the mailbox of Turkish President Erdogans son-in-law Berat Albayrak.
Ive searched for interesting emails in the Wikileaks archive, I dont know if its worth to post...

Heres the 24 June 2013 mail from Elena Baronoff about the $28 million Manhattan real estate deal.
It was forwarded to Halil Danismaz of the Turkish Heritage Organization, who forwarded it to President Erdogans son Bilal Erdogan and Albayrak: https://wikileaks.org/berats-box/emailid/36106



> In the meantime, it looks like we are all set for tomorrow's appt but the owner is insistent on seeing a proof of funds just to make sure he is dealing with qualified buyers, which is very standard in this industry. Can you request that your bank send you a letter stating that you are capable of making a $28 million purchase?


Heres a mail with more information on the NYC building: https://wikileaks.org/berats-box/emailid/36106

Heres another mail with information on who are involved in buying the real estate, besides Elena Baronoff - L. Joseph Posner of New York Commercial Real Estate Services LLC and Peter Weiner: https://wikileaks.org/berats-box/emailid/37436


Heres a 6 October 2015 mail from David Zaikin about their lobbying activities in Washington to Halil Danismaz, who forwarded it to Beret Albayrak and other Turkish officials.
Unfortunately some of it is written in Turkish: https://wikileaks.org/berats-box/emailid/6424


Here is the forwarded mail of 7 March 2015 by Andrew S. Ricci _About the coming resolution about the Armenian genocide_.
It was forwarded by John Moreira to amongst others Halil Danismaz, then director of the Turkish Heritage Organization, and David Zaikin.
Danismaz in turn forwarded it to Bilal Erdogan and Albayrak: https://wikileaks.org/berats-box/emailid/26646



> This bipartisan resolution will call on President Barack Obama to work toward equitable, constructive, and durable Armenian-Turkish relations based on the Republic of Turkeys full acknowledgement of the facts and ongoing consequences of the Armenian Genocide.
> 
> The resolution will also establish a fair, just, and comprehensive record on this international crime against humanity.


 
Heres another mail with the letter that was sent to John Kerry over concerns of US Congress about journalists being locked up in Turkey, forwarded by Danismaz to Bilal Erdogan and Albayrak: https://wikileaks.org/berats-box/emailid/11039

There are also some emails from Ekim Alptekin to Egemen Bagis, former Turkish minister for European Union affairs, for example the following: https://wikileaks.org/berats-box/emailid/16149


The following email is the most relevant in this context. It is the _Confidentiality Agreement_ of the Leviathan Partners and Ridvan Akturk and Bayram Kara of Calik Enerji of 3 November 2013: https://wikileaks.org/berats-box/emailid/16302
Berat Albayrak was the CEO of Calik Holding from 2007 till late in 2013


In May 2014, the Australian Woodside Petroleum and Noble Energy Inc. terminated the nonbinding memorandum of understanding (MOU) for the $2.5 billion sale of interest in the Leviathan licenses: http://www.ogj.com/articles/2014/05/...leviathan.html

----------


## goldenequity

> Wikileaks has published the mailbox of Turkish President Erdogan’s son-in-law Berat Albayrak.
> I’ve searched for interesting emails in the Wikileaks archive, I don’t know if it’s worth to post...


I read this every update. thank you 
Bilal Erdogan (son) is dirty up to his skinny privileged neck in trafficking EVERYTHING... ISIS oil (to Israel), sex slaves, weapons and probably organs.
He was caught in Italy... Feb/2016 for money laundering (Charges 'dropped' in Sept/2016)

*Bilal Erdogan Accused Of Money Laundering In Italy*
*http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2016-0...undering-italy*



An Italian judge dropped a money laundering investigation into President Recep Tayyip Erdoğan’s son Bilal when the complainant, Turkish businessman Hakan Uzan, failed to appear in court to testify.

When Uzan failed to appear in court, the preliminary investigations judge approved a request to shelve the probe.

----------


## RonPaulMall

Trump needs to pardon Flynn immediately. He did absolutely nothing wrong, but the legal fees he is incurring for this witch hunt are outrageous. Unlike Trump and some of the other members of his cabinet, Flynn is not a man of unlimited means. A good Patriot is being financially ruined to further the silly agenda of the Deep State and Trump needs to step in and say "enough". 

The potential charges against Flynn are essentially: The law says you have to register if you work for a foreign government. You did not work for a foreign government, but you worked for companies that have vague "ties" to foreign governments so we are going to charge you anyway. It is absurd. And it wasn't like Flynn was hiding any of this stuff. He appeared on TV with the people he worked for in Russia and talked about it all the time in interviews. He likewise never hid his work for the Dutch firm. What they are accusing him of is a book keeping error and that violates a law that doesn't exist.

----------


## goldenequity

> Trump needs to pardon Flynn immediately. He did absolutely nothing wrong, but the legal fees he is incurring for this witch hunt are outrageous. Unlike Trump and some of the other members of his cabinet, Flynn is not a man of unlimited means. A good Patriot is being financially ruined to further the silly agenda of the Deep State and Trump needs to step in and say "enough". 
> 
> The potential charges against Flynn are essentially: The law says you have to register if you work for a foreign government. You did not work for a foreign government, but you worked for companies that have vague "ties" to foreign governments so we are going to charge you anyway. It is absurd. And it wasn't like Flynn was hiding any of this stuff. He appeared on TV with the people he worked for in Russia and talked about it all the time in interviews. He likewise never hid his work for the Dutch firm. What they are accusing him of is a book keeping error and that violates a law that doesn't exist.


There's more to it... *for example*

----------


## Firestarter

Maybe I should have paid more attention to another business deal of Ekim Alptekin – Eclipse.
The trail leads (again) to Russia and Turkey, but also to Roel Pieper from the Netherlands.

In 1998, ex-Microsoft manager Vern Raburn, established Eclipse Aviation, with the so-called “richest man in the world” Bill Gates as its majority shareholder. The company’s main product was the Eclipse-500 jets that were produced in New Mexico.

In 2004, Roel Pieper from The Netherlands and Daniil Kazhdan (a.k.a. Daniel Bolotin) from Russia established European Technology and Investment Research Centers (ETIRC) in Europe. Pieper was the president of all of the ETIRCs outside Russia (in Russia, Kazhdan was its president).
In 2005, ETIRK Holding Rus and Daniil Kazhdan as a private person established Joint Stock Company “STK Razvitie”. This company still exists; some of its customers are giants like: Gazprom, Transneft, Bank of Moscow, Alfa-bank, Rostelecom, Russian Railways, Mosenergo, and Rosneft.

On 3 March 2005, it was reported that VneshEconomBank (VEB) had signed a Memorandum of Understanding with Eclipse Aviation Eastern Europe (Luxembourg) and Eclipse Aviation Rus (Russia), that VEB would invest in production in Russia.
Then Pieper, as ETIRC’s president, announced the intention to start Eclipse-500 production in Ulyanovsk on Aviastar aircraft factory. This factory was a partner of Volga-Dnepr, from whom Lt. Gen. Flynn later received his “first” $11,250.
On 15 June 2005, an interview with Kazhdan was published:



> As for now, we have received orders for 100 Eclipses from prominent businessmen. And what’s important, *they pay in advance*.


With an advertised price for a jet of $1.3 million, this makes a total of prepayments of $130 million. It’s not clear where this money has gone, before it was bankrupted, or why the company would need to borrow more money to continue.
Then on 1 November 2005, RBC Daily announced that Pieper and Kazhdan had decided to make planes in Voronezh, Russia (instead of Ulyanovsk) through Voronezh joint-stock aircraft society. If I understand correctly, ETIRC wasn’t involved in making any aircraft, but was only selling the Eclipse-500 in Eastern Europe…

On 9 May 2006, a Turkish newspaper reported that ETIRC was now owned by Turkish businessman Ekim Alptekin (which wasn’t a shareholder in Eclipse Aviation yet). In December 2007, Russian Sviaz-bank lent $150 million to ETRIC Aviation, Pieper-Kazhdan’s company that was now co-owned by Alptekin. This “loan” was never paid back.
If I understand correctly, with this “loan” Alptekin bought ETRIC…
In May 2007, ETIRC formed a joint venture with the Turkish Atasay company, which ordered 120 Eclipse model 500 jets with an option for 60 more.
ETIRC, along with Martilio Holdings Limited, reportedly owned nearly 70% of Eclipse at that time.

In January 2008, Eclipse Aviation received an offer from ETIRC Aviation to purchase its share for more than $100 million, with the financial assistance from Sviaz-bank.
On 14 January 2008, US Company Eclipse Aviation made an official statement that Pieper would replace Vern Raburn as CEO of Eclipse:



> it will expand its partnership with European Technology and Investment Research Center (ETIRC) Aviation. The agreement between the two companies includes an equity investment by ETIRC in Eclipse that is substantially in excess of $100 million. […] Upon completion of the equity investment, ETIRC will be the single largest shareholder of Eclipse Aviation. ETIRC CEO Roel Pieper has been elected non-executive Chairman of Eclipse Aviation.


In June 2008, Pieper announced that overall costs of the aircraft project would be $300 million; $100 million would be borrowed from VEB by ETIRC Aviation. It had already received $150 million from Sviaz-bank, in addition to the advance payments for orders of the Eclipse 500.
In September 2008, VEB stated they were willing to invest $330 million in a manufacturing and sales facility for Eclipse-500 jets in Ulyanovsk. Then the “global financial crisis” erupted, in September 2008, and VEB quit the deal.
In September 2008, none other than Vladimir Putin was pictured with an Eclipse-500 jet. 


On 15 October 2008, the Russian Central Investigation Department (GSU) filed a criminal case against the Sviaz-bank, based on an investigation by the Russian Central bank, which showed that the $150 million lent to ETIRC for the Eclipse deal, was not repaid. Without any suspect, and the loan was written off the bank’s balance sheet.

Then in the autumn of 2008, Pieper and partners suddenly filed for bankruptcy on behalf of Eclipse Aviation. In January 2009, the bankruptcy court allowed company’s assets to be sold.
Later in 2009, a group of investors, including Ekim Alptekin (who was already involved in Eclipse since January 2008), bought Eclipse Aviation to create the Turkish company EA Aerospace.
Strangely the LinkedIn page of Alptekin claims he was president of EA Aerospace since 2008: https://tr.linkedin.com/in/k-ekim-alptekin-6b80034
The original ETIRC Company filed for bankruptcy in 2013. 

More on Michael Flynn being bribed from Russia…
Since August 2015, Mike Flynn started earning a monthly salary of $11,250, but this was paid creatively.
In August 2015, the $11,250 was received from a Russian charter cargo airline - Volga-Dnepr Airlines.
In September 2015, the payment of $11,250 came from - Kaspersky Government Security Solutions Inc., a US subsidiary of the Russian cyber security firm Kaspersky Lab, affiliated with the FSB of Russia.
Flynn received his monthly $11,250 in October, November and December 2015 (a total of $33,750) for an interview with the Russian propaganda TV channel RT (a.k.a. Russia Today), where he was photographed with Putin.

A lot of websites with stories on this topic claim to know where the more than half a million dollar paid to Flynn Intel Group ultimately came from, but I’m still not sure…
The last payment of $145,000 was transferred to Flynn’s company on 14 November 2016, when Trump was already elected as President. Flynn filed a termination report for the contract with Inovo BV with 16 November 2016 as the termination date. The following day, November 17, he was named National Security Advisor to President-elect Donald Trump: http://english.gordonua.com/news/ukr...ky-187464.html


It looks like the whole “bankruptcy” of Eclipse Aviation was a fraud, pocketing the hundreds of millions of dollars in “loans” and advance payments for the Eclipse-500. Where did this money go?
It’s also not clear why the Sviaz-bank lent $150 million, but then the renamed company Eclipse Aerospace could be bought for a mere $100 million, and why VEB would lend another $100 million for this deal. It looks like the “bankrupted” company had more than this in assets…
Most stories on the internet claim that the bankrupt company was bought for only $40 million…
Alptekin said that after the bank that supported Eclipse went bankrupt (Sviaz was “saved” by VEB…), he then bought the company that was worth $1.5 billion for only $100 million: https://aerospaceblog.wordpress.com/...ets-in-turkey/


There is still a lot more on the business ties of Ekim Alptekin.
For now I will only add something on his partner in crime Roel Pieper, who around the year 2000 in the Netherlands was famously known as a successful entrepreneur.


In 1993, Roel Pieper became the CEO of Ungermann-Bass, which was tied to Tandem. Roel renamed the company UB Networks while it was a subsidiary of Tandem Computers. In 1997, Tandem was sold to Compaq, and Pieper became a member of the executive board of Compaq.
Pieper returned to the Netherlands in 1998, where he was seen as the new CEO for the Dutch electronics giant Philips, but in May 1999 he quit.
In 1998, together with former Minister for economy Hans Wijers, Pieper set up Twinning, with 90 million guilders in subsidy from the Dutch government, to funnel money to starting entrepreneurs. The project was a complete failure, and the government sold Twinning to a group of private investors.
In November 2000, Pieper became Chairman of the Board of the Belgian Lernout & Hauspie, which specialised in speech recognition technology. Pieper’s “contribution” was to help the Belgian authorities to bring formal charges against the founders of the company Jo Lernout and Pol Hauspie for financial fraud.
In 2003, Pieper started a new venture involving Very Light Jets (VLJ), in cooperation with Albuquerque, New Mexico-based Eclipse Aviation Corporation.
On 7 April 2009, following the Chapter 7 filing of Eclipse Aviation, ETIRC BV in the Netherlands also declared bankruptcy: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Roel_Pieper

The story from the “independent” Wikipedia on Roel Pieper is surprisingly positive, because just about everything Pieper did in business was a complete failure.
The English page on Pieper looks like a direct translation of the Dutch page, from which strangely all “References” have been deleted, see the archived Dutch page: http://archive.is/6gA9I

Even more interesting than Roel Pieper, is former Minister Hans Wijers (1994-1998), with whom he participated in Twinning.
From 1999-2002 Wijers was corporate director to the Boston Consulting Group.
In 2002, Wijers became corporate director of the giant Dutch AkzoNobel company, and from 2003 to 2012 was its CEO.
Wijers also occupied numerous seats on supervisory boards in the business world and international non-governmental organizations, including Royal Dutch Shell, Heineken, GlaxoSmithKline, and the WWF: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hans_Wijers





> Bilal Erdogan (son) is dirty up to his skinny privileged neck in trafficking EVERYTHING... ISIS oil (to Israel), sex slaves, weapons and probably organs.
> He was caught in Italy... Feb/2016 for money laundering (Charges 'dropped' in Sept/2016)


There are also emails in the Wikileaks archives that Erdogan’s son-in-law Berat Albayrak, was involved with the same Powertrans that got an effective monopoly on importing ISIS-oil because Turkish laws forbid this: https://wikileaks.org/berats-box/article
I won’t go further into that lead, at least not for now, as I have difficulty enough to keep a grasp on the massive amounts of information on Ekim Alptekin.
I didn’t know yet about the money laundering case in Italy against Bilal Erdogan...

----------


## Firestarter

I’m really amazed; theres no end to the connections of this Dutch Turkish lawyer Ekim Alptekin. By his membership to the European Council of Foreign Relations (ECFR) since 2013, there are direct links to George Soros and the Dutch Royal family.
Alptekin is also an ambassador to the Nowruz Commission of his business associate Rafiekian, which leads to Iran, (again) to James Woolsey, Russian ambassador Sergey Kislyak (who has left the USA by now), and its chairman Kazeminy who was knighted by Queen Elizabeth and is a Knight of Malta.
There are even rumours that Alptekin will be the successor of the current Turkish economy minister Nihat Zeybekci...

See President Donald J. Trump entertaining Russian Foreign Minister Sergei Lavrov and Sergei Kislyak on the right earlier this year.


GEORGE SOROS
I will mention some highlights on Rothschild agent George Soros, who has publicly supported Hillary Clinton in last year’s presidential election, while publicly warning against Donald Trump.
Soros was involved with Trump in a bankruptcy fraud with the General Motors building in New York.
Soros (together with Goldman Sachs and Peter Thiel) funded the Cadre investment firm of Jared Kushner (son-in-law and senior advisor to President Trump). The family office of George Soros financed Cadre with $250 million in early 2015. Kushner resigned from Cadre's board, assigned his voting rights and “reduced his ownership”.
Kushner “forgot” to disclose that he is indebted for more than 1 billion dollar from 20 investors, including Blackstone Group, Bank of America, Citigroup, UBS, Deutsche Bank and Royal Bank of Scotland.
According to Kushner’s lawyer, Jamie Gorelick, Jared’s actions are “very normal” and Kushner’s stake in Cadre was disclosed, under the umbrella of BFPS Ventures LLC: 
https://www.businessinsider.nl/jared...onal=true&r=US


ECFR
Alptekins family came to the Netherlands after the 1980 coup in Turkey, when Ekim was four.
Ekim’s father, Sevinc Alptekin, was a member of the Turkish Workers Party of Dogu Perincek. Ekim’s uncle, another lawyer named Sami Alptekin, was a friend of the 7 student members of Perincek’s party that were killed by the Grey Wolves in 1978 (the Bahcelievler massacre).
In 2008, prosecutors ordered Perincek’s arrest on the accusation of planning a coup. Turkish president Recep Tayyip Erdogan was prime minister at that time, and both his AKP and Gulen supported the prosecution of Perincek.

In 2007, Ekim Alptekin married journalist Asli Aydintasbas (they divorced after only a year). They had 2 interesting witnesses at their wedding.
1) Hilmi Gler, energy minister of the AKP, was the architect of the gold-for-oil deal between Iran and Turkey. The Iranian-Turkish businessman Reza Zarrab bribed 4 AKP ministers, including Erdogan Bayraktar of the Ministry for Housing, a close associate of Alptekin. At this moment Zarrab stands trial in New York on for evading the boycott against Iran.
2) Saban Disli, AKP parliamentarian. In 2008, it became public knowledge that Disli received a million dollar from businessman Mehmet Karasu to change the zoning plan on a green area. Karasu has also been a project adviser to Alptekin’s EA group.

Trgen is headed by Hilal Mutlu, a cousin of Erdogan. In October 2016, Mutlu spoke with Michael Flynn. Trgen is the American branch of two Turkish organisations affiliated with the AKP:
- Trgev, of Erdogan’s son Bilal, which received a donation from Reza Zarrab.
- Ensar, an AKP affiliated educational institution, which was involved in a scandal last about sexual child abuse on one of its schools.

Even before last year’s (false flag?) coup attempt in Turkey, Erdogan had blacklisted George Soros.  Until about 5 years ago, Erdogan had no bad feelings about Soros. But then suddenly Soros was publicly named an opponent of the AKP.
In 2013, a report on media freedom of the Soros founded Center for American Progress (CAP) was co-financed by Tuskon, the “_Turkish Confederation of Businessmen and Industrialists_” of the Glen movement.

The ECFR was cofounded in 2007 by Mabel Wisse Smit (still one of its presidents), sister-in-law of King Willem-Alexander of the Netherlands, and was financed by George Soros (who’s also a prominent “member”). Since the 1990s Mabel has worked for the Open Society Foundation of Soros. Prince Constantijn, brother of Willem-Alexander, is also a member of the ECFR.
So Ekim Alptekin is not only affiliated with Soros, but with the Dutch Royal family as well.
In a strange twist Erdogan’s spokesman, Ibrahim Kalin, is also a member of the ECFR of Soros...

Alptekin’s ex-wife Aydintasbas is a senior policy fellow at the ECFR, while another ECFR member, Marietje Schaake, co-founded Alptekin’s Inovo BV.
According to Schaake, Inovo was founded to assist companies to make “investments” in Turkey (like bribing American politicians?). Since 2009, Schaake is in the European Parliament for the D66 party. Earlier she was an intern at the International Crime Tribunal for former Yugoslavia, which was dominated by George Soros...
Schaake is also a member of the Advisory Board of the Non-profit “_Humanity in action_” where Alptekin was a senior fellow: http://dailycaller.com/2017/06/01/th...gmatic-client/


RAFIEKIAN / NOWRUZ
Alptekin first met the Iranian American Bijan Rafiekian (a.k.a. Bijan Kian), when he was a director of the Export-Import bank board (2006-2011). In November 2011, Rafiekian became vice chairman of Alptekin’s Istanbul-based aviation company EA Havacilik. It was Rafiekian who introduced Alptekin to Michael Flynn and led most of Flynn Intel Group’s lobbying for Alptekin.
After Flynn Intel Group ceased operations after Trump’s election, Flynn and Rafiekian joined the president-elect’s transition team. Rafiekian was “deputy lead” assigned to the Office of the Director of National Intelligence.

Flynn and Rafiekian co-authored a 2015 op-ed about ISIS militants, and attended galas by the Nowruz Commission, a non-profit run by Rafiekian and his wife. Alptekin became a board director of Nowruz in 2011.
The November 2016 article on Turkey and Gulen, which was published under Michael Flynn’s name, was written by Rafiekian. Freelance editor Hank Cox fine-tuned the article. Cox later said he was “baffled” to learn that the article had appeared under Flynn’s name: http://talkingpointsmemo.com/news/bi...-ekim-alptekin

In January 2010, Bijan R. Rafiekian, Erlan Idrissov (former Minister of Kazakhstan and the current Ambassador in the UK) and Mr. Nasser J. Kazeminy founded the Nowruz Commission. Kazeminy is the Chairman of the board of Nowruz.
Kazeminy was awarded the Ellis Island Medal of Honor in 1995 and in 2002 the American Legend Award. Kazeminy was inducted into The Order of St. John by Queen Elizabeth II. Kazeminy became a Knight of Malta in 2006.

The most prominent project of Nowruz, is the annual gala, which raises money for a handful of international humanitarian organisations.
In photographs and videos of the annual fundraising dinner, Flynn can repeatedly be seen, often nearby Rafiekian. *See from left to right: Gissou and Bijan Rafiekian, and Lori and Michael T. Flynn.*



Flynn and Rafiekian were familiar at least a year and a half before they founded the Flynn Intel Group in the fall of 2014.
Russia’s ambassador to the US, Sergei Kislyak, who has mingled with some of the people in Trump’s team, is another notable Nowruz ambassador. 
Another Nowruz ambassador is Nancye Miller, who was a spokesperson for former CIA director James Woolsey (advisor to Flynn Intel Group); if I understand correctly Nancye Miller “Woolsey” is now his wife: http://talkingpointsmemo.com/dc/nowr...-ekim-alptekin

*See from left to right Bijan Rafiekian, Robert Kelley, Ekim Alptekin, Mrs. Safai, Gissou Rafiekian, and Bijan Ganji from Nowruz.*




JEAN SCHMIDT
Ekim Alptekin has repeatedly been exposed for telling blatant lies.
Alptekin has defended the ridiculous claim that he paid Flynn’s and Rafiekian’s company half a million dollars from his own pockets, by pointing out that in 2012 his company Global Eclipse made a $5,000 donation to Ohio Congresswoman Jean Schmidt.
According to Alptekin, this shows that paying politicians to improve the name of Turkey is in his nature. Never mind that this wasn’t a personal payment (the highly respected Dutch newspaper NRC wasn’t even able to find a single error in Alptekins story)…

Schmidt got a “mean” reputation for denying the Armenian genocide. During the 2009 campaign Armenian American David Krikorian accused her for taking "_blood money_" from the Turkish government to oppose a 2007 congressional resolution on the Armenian genocide.
Schmidt in turn sued Krikorian for $6.8 million in a defamation lawsuit, with legal expenses paid for by the Turkish American Legal Defense Fund.
David Krikorian then filed a complaint with the House ethics committee that ordered Schmidt to repay more than $400,000 in legal fees. According to the ethics committee, the Turkish coalition’s offer to pay her legal bills was an improper gift (a violation of House rules): http://asbarez.com/102942/company-wi...-schmidt-fund/

Here’s the complaint of Krikorian with more information on the legal dispute with Schmidt: https://www.fec.gov/files/legal/murs/current/119078.pdf

In one of those strange twists, Jean Schmidt is involved with the Gulen Institute, see the following video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t_-lGk_HRzQ

----------


## goldenequity

> Schmidt got a “mean” reputation for *denying the Armenian genocide*. During the 2009 campaign Armenian American David Krikorian accused her for taking "blood money" from the Turkish government to oppose a 2007 congressional resolution on the Armenian genocide.




The Armenian genocide was carried out during and after World War I and implemented in two phases: the wholesale killing of the able-bodied male population through massacres and subjection of army conscripts to forced labor, followed by the deportation of women, children, the elderly, and the infirm on death marches leading to the Syrian desert. Driven forward by military escorts, the deportees were deprived of food and water and subjected to periodic robbery, rape and massacre.

Other indigenous and Christian ethnic groups, such as the Assyrians and the Ottoman Greeks, were similarly targeted for extermination by the Ottoman government in the Assyrian genocide and the Greek genocide, and their treatment is considered by some historians to be part of the same genocidal policy that targeted the Armenians. Most Armenian diaspora communities around the world came into being as a direct result of the genocide.

In the eastern provinces, the Armenians were subject to the whims of their Turkish and Kurdish neighbors, who would regularly overtax them, subject them to brigandage and kidnapping, force them to convert to Islam, and otherwise exploit them without interference from central or local authorities.

Egged on by their Ottoman rulers, Kurdish tribal chieftains raped, murdered and pillaged their way through the southeastern provinces where for centuries they had co-existed, if uneasily, with the Armenians and other non-Muslims. Henry Morgenthau, who served as U.S. Ambassador in Constantinople at the height of the bloodshed, described the Kurds’ complicity in his chilling *1918 memoir Ambassador Morgenthau’s Story:*

_“The Kurds would sweep down from their mountain homes. Rushing up to the young girls, they would lift their veils and carry the pretty ones off to the hills. They would steal such children as pleased their fancy and mercilessly rob all the rest of the throng…While they were committing these depredations, the Kurds would freely massacre, and the screams of women and old men would add to the general horror.”_

----------


## Firestarter

I dont have much on our wonderful Dutch Turk Ekim Alptekin in this post. The Nowruz Commission trail again leads to Michael Flynn, Israel, Britain, and the recently fired Steve Bannon...

According to financial disclosure forms released in March, Mike Flynn earned between $1.37 and $1.47 million in 2016, most of it from the Flynn Intel Group (FIG).
Flynn also joined the board of the little-known GreenZone Systems. GreenZone was run by Bijan Kian (a.k.a. Rafiekian), cofounder of the Nowruz Commission.
Nasser Kazeminy, cofounder and Chairman of Nowruz, also hired Flynn as an advisor.
Flynn and Kian found a third partner in Philip Oakley, who hired Flynn in 2015 as an advisor and paid him $90,000 for 11 months.

Flynn Intel Groups general counsel, lawyer Robert Kelley, is listed as secretary general of Nowruz. Kelley filed a lobbying disclosure on behalf of FIG, listing Inovo BV as its client.
Months later, in March, Flynn and Kian filed additional disclosures under the Foreign Agents Registration Act.

Among Flynns other clients were Palo Alto Networks and software giant Adobe.
Flynn also joined the advisory board of OSY Technologies, part of the NSO Group, a cyber weapons dealer founded by former Israeli intelligence officials. Flynn also consulted for Francisco Partners, an American private equity firm that controls NSO. According to Steve Eisner, general counsel of Francisco Partners, Flynn had served the company in a relatively limited advisory role.
Eisner said that Flynn was paid a little more than $40,000 by OSY and less than $100,000 by Francisco: https://www.nytimes.com/2017/06/18/u...p.html?mcubz=0

Flynn became vice chairman of GreenZone Systems, headed by Bijan Kian, and funded by the Minneapolis-based NJK Holding Corporation. NJK is led by Nasser Kazeminy.
Flynn was forced to disclose that he received $140,000 from NJK. NJK said Flynn _played an advisory role to NJK Holding relative to its investment interests in security_.

Michael Flynn was also forced to disclose his link to Cambridge Analytica, where Steve Bannon was a vice-president before he joined Trumps team.
Just before the end of the campaign, Flynn became a paid consultant to the SCL Group, the British parent company of Cambridge Analytica, the data mining firm that worked on Trumps campaign. One of Cambridges financiers is hedge fund magnate Robert L. Mercer.
Not many media outlets have mentioned how Great Britain and Australian born Rupert Murdoch manipulated the presidential election in the USA...
Flynn terminated his involvement shortly after Trump won the presidency: https://www.washingtonpost.com/polit...=.a5e3940644b0

Flynn was also hired by Brainwave Science to help sell technology to scan the brain to determine if someone is lying to defence and law enforcement agencies.
According to Brainwave President Krishna Ika, Flynn met Brainwave officials at least 10 times.

Subrahmanyam M. Kota, the head of an I.T. consulting firm called the Boston Group, was connected to Brainwave as the principal investor. Kota was caught in a sting in the 1990s and accused of selling secrets to the KGB.
Between 1985 and 1990 Subu Kota repeatedly met KGB agent Vladimir Galkin, and sold US missile defence technology for hundreds of thousands of dollars.
Kota pleaded guilty in 1996 to selling the information to the Russian spy. After he pleaded guilty, he testified against his co-defendant and received a sentence of only 4 years probation and a $50,000 fine: https://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...leged-kgb-ties

Nasser Kazeminy has earlier been involved in a scandal for illegally donating $100,000 to former Senator Norm Coleman. Coleman was indicted and lost his seat to Senator Al Franken: http://www.rawstory.com/2017/08/mich...in-disclosure/

Nasser Kazeminy has also donated to the Clinton Foundation: https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/...age/41?mcubz=0

Its strange that so much attention has been given to Michael Flynns ties to Russia, much less to being involved with Ekim Alptekin, and even less to his connections to Nowruz.
Flynn was not only paid by Nowruz ambassador Alptekin, but also by 2 founders of Nowruz - Bijan Kian and Nasser Kazeminy. The general counsel to Flynn Intel Group is also secretary general of Nowruz and while James Woolsey acted as an advisor to FIG, his wife, Nancey Woolsey, is also a Nowruz ambassador.

----------


## Firestarter

While a lot of stories focus on Michael Flynn working as a foreign agent for Russia and/or Turkey, I don’t believe it’s about nationality at all. We see a relatively small intertwined group that are internationally focussed, who only care about themselves, while often using patriotism and even philanthropy to disguise their greed...
For now my best guess is that the Nowruz Commission is really in the centre of this corruption scandal.

Following is the latest disclosure form of Michael Flynn, dated 3 August.
Michael Flynn received from the Flynn Intel Group LLC in “Salary/Bonus” $827,055 and another $50,001 - $100,000 in “Business Income” in 2016.
What’s also interesting is that Flynn received $15,000 for speaking at the David Horowitz Freedom Center on 11/11/2016.
Not only did Michael Flynn receive money from a wide variety of sources, but his assets were also divided over a wide range, including Goldman Sachs and BlackRock: https://www.documentcloud.org/docume...isclosure.html

The following form dated 7 March 2017 details the Inovo/FIG contract.
It includes a list (Item 15) that details the recipients of the money: Bob Kelley, Brian McCauley, Carl Pilgrim, David Enders, Hank Cox, Michael G. Flynn (the son of Lt. General Flynn), Mike Boston, Paul Becker, and Rudi Bakthiar: https://admin.govexec.com/media/2017...rsion__(1).pdf
There is (another) Robert Kelley that was the CEO of Noble Energy. Possibly they are related: http://www.bloomberg.com/research/st...ivcapId=293569




> And let’s not forget about Michael Flynn, here he is sitting next to Vladimir Putin.


Strangely Green Party leader Jill Stein was sitting at the same table as Michael Flynn and Vladimir Putin at the event for RT in Moscow in December 2015. See Stein at this side of the table (on the right). Stein told she turned down RT’s offer to pay for her transportation and stay.
The military career of the lifelong “Democrat” Michael Flynn was ended when President Obama dismissed him as defense intelligence chief. A former senior Obama administration official said that Flynn was fired for insubordination after failing to follow guidance from superiors, including James Clapper, director of national intelligence.

In May 2016, Flynn was named vice chairman and board member of Drone Aviation. Drone Aviation paid Flynn a $36,000 annual salary and awarded him 100,000 shares of restricted stock. The company later won a $400,000 Defense Department contract.
Flynn was re-elected to the board after Trump’s election but stepped down from the board after he was offered the job as National Security Adviser.

Ekim Alptekin said he met mostly with Robert Kelley (both of Nowruz), a former chief counsel to a congressional subcommittee. According to the lobbying documents, Kelley did most of the lobbying between mid-September and December last year for Alptekin. According to Kelley’s lobbying termination notice to Congress on 1 December, FIG made less than $5,000 for its 3 months of work on behalf of Inovo (Kelley was paid a total of $10,000 on 10/14/2016, 10/31/2016 and 11/21/2016...).
Kelley also registered as a foreign agent for the National Mobilization Force, a Turkish-backed militia fighting ISIS in Syria. Documents filed with the DoJ show Kelley was paid $90,000 to “_convey the views_” of the armed group to Congress: https://apnews.com/ce90066b4e20483da79adf21910da0c7


Donald Trump himself also has business partners in Turkey.
After Donald Trump won the presidential elections, on 9 November 2016 he called Turkish President Recep Tayyip Erdogan. In this call, he passed the praise for Erdogan from “_close friend_” Mehmet Ali Yalcindag, son-in-law of Dogan Holding owner Aydin Dogan. On election night, Yalcindag had been present for Trump’s victory celebration at the New York Hilton in Midtown Manhattan.
Yalcindag is the son-in-law of Turkish real estate and media mogul Aydin Dogan. In 2009, Erdogan’s government fined Aydin Dogan’s company $2.5 billion for tax evasion.



> Alptekin, as a guest on CNN’s Turkish edition, called Trump’s victory in the presidential election a triumph for Turkey and boasted about the Flynn article (to give Gulen more media attention).


The coverage of the CNN Turk of the Dogan Media Group property is suspiciously pro-Erdogan: http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/...b01ba68ac41d9f

*See from left to right: Ivanka Trump, Sema Dogan, Begmhan Dogan Faralyali, Donald Trump, Mehmet Ali Yalindag and Aydin Dogan at the Trump Towers Mall in Istanbul. The mall had been opened a day before on 20 April 2012, where Recep Tayyip Erdogan and his wife appeared.
*



Wikileaks mails have also shown that Berat Albayrak (son-in-law of Erdogan) has been corresponding with the Dogan Media Group to discuss the coverage for Erdogan.
Mehmet Ali Yalındag mailed with President Erdogan’s Executive Assistant Hasan Dogan to discuss how to re-shape its media coverage in line with government’s needs.
Yalindag constanty informed Serhat Albayrak, brother of Energy Minister Albayrak and CEO of Turkuvaz Media which runs the Sabah newspaper and the ATV and A Haber television stations about staff meetings at Dogan Media: https://www.turkishminute.com/2016/0...owing-erdogan/

In one of those strange coincidences in July 2012, Mehmet Ali Yalindag was named chairman of Yandex, Turkey, Yandex is Russia’s biggest internet search engine: https://globenewswire.com/news-relea...ex-Turkey.html

*See from left to right Mehmet Ali Yalindag, President Erdogan and Aydin Dogan.*

----------


## goldenequity

I hope you're publishing and getting paid.

----------


## Firestarter

I take from the rich; maybe I should give some to the poor. This is much harder work than helping the rich steal from the poor, while it’s also a health hazard. Maybe it’s a strange strategy, but I try to stay alive by making people stop believing in the state and alternative media...
Just yesterday I had a court session in my appeal against the Dutch government for stealing more than 200,000 Euros in taxes from me.




> Robert Kelley also registered as a foreign agent for the National Mobilization Force, a Turkish-backed militia fighting ISIS in Syria. Documents filed with the DoJ show Kelley was paid $90,000 to “_convey the views_” of the armed group to Congress: https://apnews.com/ce90066b4e20483da79adf21910da0c7


After the retreat from Mosul in 2014 by the Iraqi army, the National Mobilization Force (a.k.a. Popular Mobilization Force) was created.  They are mostly Sunni Arab Bedouins.
The 4,000-man strong National Mobilization Force was founded by former Governor Atheel al-Nujaifi, who is controversial in Iraq and seen as a puppet for Turkey. In 2015, he was removed from his post by the Iraqi parliament.
His brother, Osama al-Nujaifi, is Iraq’s former vice president and parliament speaker.

Al-Nujaifi claimed that Baghdad was deaf to the Sunni pleas, and went straight to Washington. In 2014, Nujaifi paid a consultant firm $300,000 for three months of “work”. In 2015, Hillary Clinton outlined her plan to fight ISIS, and called for the US to “_lay the foundation for a second Sunni Awakening_”.
In February 2016, Atheel al-Nujaifi signed a six-month, $90,000 contract with lobbyist Robert Kelley to represent the National Mobilization Force.

In the spring of 2015, Nujaifi stated in a speech at the Brookings Institution:



> You may ask what is our vision after liberation? We need autonomy as a part of a strong federal Iraq.


Nujaifi and others claim to support a unified Iraq, with a more pronounced federalism. Is this only a vanity project that will split Iraq into pieces?
According to former US ambassador to Iraq and Afghanistan Ryan Crocker “_Islamic State is a symptom. It is not a cause_”. 
Aaron Stein stated “_They’re using the anti-ISIS fight as a means with which to strengthen their argument_”: http://thehill.com/business-a-lobbyi...ngton-lobbyist

According to US State Department sources, most of the mercenaries of the National Mobilization Force are former Baathist military officers or policemen who left Mosul when ISIS took over. An elite group of 200 of these (4,000) fighters has been trained by US and Turkish military advisers.
Al-Nujaifi outlined the three needed steps to take Mosul:



> First we need to be just outside the city so that we can have physical contact with people.
> Second, we need financing.
> Third, we need amnesty for the fighters after the fight, which means that if they fight for us, they will not be prosecuted for crimes done before ISIS. Some of them may be wanted for something done in 2003 or 2005.


Strangely Al-Nujaifi claimed that after ISIS (a.k.a. Islamic State and Daesh) took over Mosul with predominately Sunni Arabs, first some 400,000 people left, but then as many as 700,000 new residents moved in to an approximate population of 1.9 million: http://www.washingtontimes.com/news/...outs-plan-to-/
Maybe this mean that hundreds of thousands of Iraqis are so disgusted by the Iraqi puppet government, that they rather go to an ISIS-controlled area...

It looks like the George Soros backed Human Rights Watch (HRW) makes propaganda for the Sunni National Mobilization Force.
Since 2014, mostly Shi’a militias have taken over the role of the Iraqi army in the fight against ISIS. By March 2015, they were some 70,000-120,000 fighters strong.
In August 2014, HRW claimed that after Shi’a militias beat back ISIS and took back the Sunni populated city of Amerli, “_they burned and destroyed thousands of buildings in dozens of predominately Sunni villages in the Amerli area_”: http://natoassociation.ca/the-enemy-...shia-militias/





> Drone Aviation paid Flynn a $36,000 annual salary and awarded him 100,000 shares of restricted stock. The company later won a $400,000 Defense Department contract.


Isn’t it strange how since 2009 the predecessor of Drone Aviation Corp was a complete failure in business and suddenly become very successful after they bribed Michael Flynn?
The Lighter Than Air Systems was founded in 2009, and after losing much of its value, was sold in 2013 to World Surveillance Group. Then it was sold to Drone Aviation Corp, all the while having Kevin Hess and Felicia Hess on its board of directors: http://www.nanalyze.com/2015/10/dron...k-with-a-past/


The White Canvas Group helped Flynn in the consultancy lobbying for Inovo BV.
On 5 December 2016, the Trump campaign paid $200,000 for “_data management services_” to Colt Ventures, a venture-capital firm that is an investor in VizSense, founded by Dallas investor Darren Blanton. Blanton later served as adviser to Trump’s transition and frequently met Stephen K. Bannon.
According to lawyer Daniel Petalas, who served as the FEC’s acting general counsel and head of enforcement:



> A venture-capital company is certainly a strange entity for a campaign to be making an expenditure to, and I would want to look further to assess whether it was it an appropriate recipient.


Social-media company VizSense was started in 2015 by Jon Iadonisi with Tim Newberry as a spin off from their White Canvas consultancy firm.
White Canvas has received numerous Pentagon contracts, including nearly $150,000 in 2016 from the Navy. Iadonisi has been a close associate of Michael Flynn for some time and the Flynn Intel Group rented space from White Canvas Group, and shared an office in Alexandria.

In August 2016, the same month the Inovo contract was signed, Newberry temporarily became chief executive of FIG Cyber, a unit of Flynn Intel Group. White Canvas Group was paid a total of $15,000 on “10/05/2016” and “12/16/2016” for the Inovo assignment. It appears to have been Newberry, chief executive of the White Canvas Group, who did the “_Public open source research_” (is that just a fancy name for an internet search?): https://www.washingtonpost.com/polit...2aa_story.html

----------


## goldenequity

> I take from the rich; maybe I should give some to the poor.

----------


## Firestarter

> The following form dated 7 March 2017 details the Inovo/FIG contract.
> It includes a list (Item 15) that details the recipients of the money: Bob Kelley, Brian McCauley, Carl Pilgrim, David Enders, Hank Cox, Michael G. Flynn (the son of Lt. General Flynn), Mike Boston, Paul Becker, and Rudi Bakthiar: https://admin.govexec.com/media/2017...rsion__(1).pdf


Here’s “Item 15” from the 7 March 2017 document…


You can read amongst others: Brian McCauley received $28,000 for Consultancy, Carl Pilgrim $12,000 for Administrative support, Mike Boston $24,000 for Consultancy, Paul Becker $7,500 for Consultancy.
If these payments were for "campaign" work, Flynn Intel Group could be accused of violating federal campaign laws, since it was from a foreign source…

Paul Becker is a retired Rear Admiral, who now runs Becker T3 Group, an intelligence consulting firm.

Flynn Group also paid Operational Behavioral Sciences (a.k.a. Operational Behavioral Services) with the 2 retired FBI agents Thomas Neer and Gina Orton as executives. Neer was assigned to the FBI’s Behavioral Analysis Unit, and Orton was a psychiatrist at the FBI: http://dailycaller.com/2017/03/09/fl...sh-government/

Brian McCauley is another former FBI agent.
What makes McCauley interesting is that he put the Clinton Benghaz email scandal in the spotlight in October 2016. After McCauley was hired by Flynn, he suddenly went public with the claim that the State Dept pressured him to declassify a Clinton email. The first payment from FIG was made on “10/04/2016”...
In the spring of 2015, McCauley and now-retired State Department official Patrick F. Kennedy reportedly discussed a “_quid pro quo arrangement_” to declassify a Clinton email. When McCauley learned that the email involved “Secret” information related to the 11 September 2012 Benghazi attacks, he quickly informed Kennedy: “_It was off the table; the quid pro quo was not even close to being considered_”.

According to the book “_Twilight Warriors_”, published in 2015, Brian McCauley and Michael Flynn are personal friends. They both served on the board of directors for Brainwave Science: https://www.nytimes.com/2016/10/19/u...ton-email.html

I didn’t find much interesting on SGR LLC, which received $40,000 (for Public Affairs). If I understand correctly, this was for a couple of emails, 1 phone call, 1 meeting, and a video based on the “_ public open source research_”, that was never finished...

One of the 3 directors for Flynn Intel Group, Philip Oakley, worked for Quaestor Federal Consulting LLC, a contractor that provides training and advice to military and intelligence operations: https://relationshipscience.com/phil...kley-p77055691

Here is a picture with the executives of the Flynn Intel Group: http://dailycaller.com/wp-content/up...PM-620x362.png
I had not mentioned Agustin (Gus) M. Tavares Jr. and Mike Coomes yet.

In August 2014, Gus Tavares stepped down as the Defense Intelligence Agency's chief technology officer, 2 weeks after Ret. Lt. Gen. Michael Flynn was replaced as interim DIA director.
Flynn was asked by Director of National Intelligence James Clapper Jr. to step down in the wake of numerous classified leaks: https://fcw.com/Blogs/FCW-Insider/20...O-resigns.aspx

In April 2015, Mike Coomes joined CyberUnited as a Senior Vice President of Strategy and Development. CyberUnited provides enterprise IT security consulting services and solutions.
Before joining CyberUnited, Coomes was Director of International Cyber Security and Internet Governance for the US Department of Defense.  Coomes had also served as the national Chair for NATO's Information Assurance and Cyber Defense Capability Panel.
The previous named functions were before Coomes became COO for the Flynn Intel Group and Moderator for the US Chamber of Commerce: https://www.uschamber.com/moderator-mike-coomes


Last May, a three-day conference at Trump’s Washington hotel was staged to promote political and economic ties between the USA and Turkey.
The conference was a joint effort by the Washington-based American-Turkish Council and the Istanbul-based Turkey-U.S. Business Council. The latter is part of the same DEIK (TAIK) that’s chaired by the Dutch Turk Ekim Alptekin.
According to Howard Beasey, chief executive officer of the American-Turkish Council, previous conferences have cost about $400,000, with about one-third going to the venue.
Speakers at last year’s conference included Turkish-born developer Mike Sarimsakci (who calls himself the Turkish Trump), who has tried to build Scion-branded hotels with the Trump Organization in St. Louis and Dallas. After public opposition, both projects “collapsed”.

Under the so-called domestic emoluments clause, the president is prohibited from receiving any compensation from federal or state governments other than his $400,000 salary.
Trump has said he won’t keep his salary and that his company will donate any hotel profits from foreign governments to the US Treasury: https://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...gal-challenges

----------


## Firestarter

> What makes McCauley interesting is that he put the Clinton Benghazi email scandal in the spotlight in October 2016. After McCauley was hired by Flynn, he suddenly went public with the claim that the State Dept pressured him to declassify a Clinton email. The first payment from FIG was made on 10/04/2016...


This looks to me like Brian McCauley got paid $28,000 (by the Flynn Intel Group with the half million dollar from Inovo BV) to influence the presidential elections.

Benghazi was (or could have been) really damaging to Hillary Clinton...
At 7:19 pm, ET in the early stages of the terrorist attack on the US consulate on 11 September 2012, Jeremy Bash sent an email that forces could assist the consulate (after they refused to answer his phone call). The deputies of Secretary of State Clinton simply forgot to approve this option.
A former Special Forces member explained to Bryan Suits in a popular radio show in Los Angeles that the Commanders In extreme Force (CIF) were available to help the consulate.
Defense Secretary Leon Panetta lied in 2013 that there hadnt been enough time to get forces to the scene in Benghazi: http://investmentwatchblog.com/new-e...-panetta-lied/

Clinton was already informed by the DoD on 12 September 2012, that the terrorist attacks were planned 10 days in advance by the terrorist group BCOAR. This shows that Clinton was lying when she told that these attacks were the result of a protest gone wrong against some video: http://www.judicialwatch.org/press-r...ys-in-advance/

According to The Hill, not registering under FARA is a felony, but firms can evade prosecution by belatedly submitting paperwork. In other words it doesnt matter that Michael Flynn and his gang didnt disclose their ties to Turkey, because they did so in new, updated FARA filings
SGR LLC Government Relations and Lobbying, which was paid $40,000 by the Flynn Intel Group of the Inovo BV half a million, contacted Tim Griffin, a former Republican congressman now Lieutenant Governor of Arkansas and Miles Taylor, a staffer on the House Homeland Security Committee.
S.G.R. LLC _helped to submit_ the op-ed under Flynns name on election day: http://thehill.com/business-a-lobbyi...-helped-turkey

Rafiekian met National Security Advisor to the House Committee on Homeland Security, Miles Taylor, twice in October 2016. Once in Taylors office and once in FIGs office (joined by a representative of S.G.R. LLC Government Relations and Lobbying). Taylor also works for the National Endowment for Democracy (NED).
He was schooled at the legendary Oxford University and was the youngest presidential appointee in the George W. Bush Administration: http://www.ned.org/fellows/miles-taylor/

John Timothy Griffin (Lt. Gov. Tim Griffin) later said that SGR LLC contacted him to investigate the ties between the LISA Academy charter schools in Arkansas and the Gulen movement.
Griffin, another lawyer who said he's an advocate of LISA Academy, said that according to Scott Smith theres no evidence that LISA is connected to Gulen: https://www.arktimes.com/ArkansasBlo...didnt-run-deep

Theres certainly an interesting scandal involving Tim Griffin, who coincidentally lives in Little Rock, Arkansas (and Im not talking about the 2000 presidential elections).
In September 1999, Griffin became Deputy Research Director for the George W. Bushs election campaign; he was a legal advisor for the "_Bush- Cheney 2000 Florida Recount Team_". Maybe they thought something similar would be needed to beat Hillary Clinton?
In 2004, Tim Griffin was working on the re-election of Bush Jr.
On 26 August 2004, Griffin sent a caging list to Kelly Porter and Lindy Landreaux. A copy was also sent to GeorgeWBush.org, thats run by John Wooden, whos no friend of the Bush family, who informed investigative reporter Greg Palast.
The mail contained 2 _caging.xls_ files with typically Hispanic, black and Jewish names.

Voting-rights attorney Bobby Kennedy, who said that Tim Griffin _should be in jail_, explained caging like this:



> They send out letters to poor black and Hispanic voters, first class, with instructions to return, dont forward, if the letter is not deliverable. The returned [caged] letter is then used as evidence the voters listed address is fraudulent, and the Republican functionary then gets the name struck from voter rolls, or the absentee ballot, if mailed in, is not counted.


All of the following would have a good reason that a letter wasnt deliverable, but should be eligible to vote: military personnel sent abroad (registered at the Naval Air Station in Jacksonville), homeless people, students away at school, and US voters whose addresses contain typos.
But if GOP functionaries challenge them, their ballots are rejected.

To convince us that theres a massive amount of voting fraud in the USA, a list of 28 fraudulent voters was shown on TV by Justine Fox-Young.
David Iglesias refused to indict a single person for voter fraud, because it were _bogus fraud prosecutions_. Iglesias and 8 other US attorneys were subsequently removed by the White House because they had _been ineffectual managers and prosecutors_.

Griffin resigned in a tearful performance, laid low for a while, and is now the respected Lieutenant Governor of Arkansas: http://www.alternet.org/tea-party-an...election-theft

----------


## Firestarter

The trail of Ekim Alptekin, Bijan Rafiekian (a.k.a. Bijan Kian) and Michael Flynn leads to Robert Mueller and Lockheed Martin.




> This looks to me like Brian McCauley got paid $28,000 (by the Flynn Intel Group with the half million dollar from Inovo BV) to influence the presidential elections.





> According to the book “_Twilight Warriors_”, published in 2015, Brian McCauley and Michael Flynn are personal friends. They both served on the board of directors for Brainwave Science: https://www.nytimes.com/2016/10/19/u...ton-email.html


I can still remember that when special prosecutor Robert Mueller was chosen to head the investigation on how Russia is connected to Donald Trump’s team, the state media claimed that this had Donald Trump running scared because Mueller is above corruption…

There is a direct connection between Brian McCauley and Robert Mueller. When Mueller was FBI director, he appointed McCauley as Associate Deputy Director of the NCS for HUMINT.
See the April 2016 press release of Brainwave Science, with the announcement that Brian McCauley is the newest member of the advisory board: http://www.businesswire.com/news/hom...Federal-Bureau



> As a direct result of his impact in Afghanistan, FBI Director Robert Mueller selected Mr. McCauley to serve as the Associate Deputy Director of the National Clandestine Service (NCS) for Intelligence Community Human Intelligence (HUMINT) Operations. Deputy Assistant Director McCauley was responsible for the executive level management and oversight of HUMINT policies and programs, as well as coordination and de-confliction of United States HUMINT operations worldwide. As a direct result of his collaborative efforts, Mr. McCauley received the Donovan Award, the highest recognition given by the National Clandestine Service. Following this assignment in October 2012, Mr. McCauley was named Deputy Assistant Director of the International Operations Division where he served until his retirement. and the Department of Defense.


I’ve archived this page here: http://archive.is/wp9Dz




> Then in the autumn of 2008, Pieper and partners suddenly filed for bankruptcy on behalf of Eclipse Aviation. In January 2009, the bankruptcy court allowed company’s assets to be sold.
> Later in 2009, a group of investors, including Ekim Alptekin (who was already involved in Eclipse since January 2008), bought Eclipse Aviation to create the Turkish company EA Aerospace.


In October 2010, Sikorsky Aircraft announced that it would invest in Eclipse Aerospace. The deal was completed by the end of January 2011, with Sikorsky (at the time part of United Technologies) buying an undisclosed equity share in Eclipse.
A subsidiary of Sikorsky in Poland would build the Eclipse airframe, while the firm's sister company Pratt & Whitney supplies the engines. Sikorsky will also offer access to its worldwide support network: https://www.economist.com/blogs/gull...1/11/air-taxis

In July 2015, the mammoth Lockheed Martin Corporation bought Sikorsky Aircraft from its parent company United Technologies Corporation (UTC) for $9 billion: http://www.utc.com/News/News-Center/...-Aircraft.aspx

In one of those strange coincidences, in 1984 none other than Rupert Murdoch joined the board of directors of the United Technologies Corporation: http://www.nytimes.com/1984/01/28/bu...d.html?mcubz=0

Another familiar sounding name is Jeffrey L. Kushner, born in 1948 in Wilmington, Delaware, who was a manager for both UTC and Sikorsky: http://prabook.com/web/person-view.h...ofileId=839279
I don’t know if Jeffrey is related to Jared…

In the follow up to Watergate the “Lockheed scandal” erupted, which showed that the US weapons industry paid huge amounts of “kickbacks” to politicians all over the word to buy their products. The politicians in fact negotiated higher prices at the cost of the taxpayers…
It doesn’t sound farfetched that a company like Lockheed Martin would pay half a million for $110 billion in sales.

In May, Jared Kushner (Donald Trump’s son-in-law and senior adviser), picked up the phone during a meeting with Saudi officials and called the chief executive of Lockheed Martin, Marillyn A. Hewson, over a $110 billion arms deal with Saudi Arabia.
Part of the deal was a commitment from Lockheed Martin, Sikorsky’s parent company, to work with the Saudi government. Saudi Arabia would “procure” more than $28 billion worth of Lockheed Martin missile defence, combat ship, tactical aircraft and rotary wing technology.
The program would support more than 450 US jobs and another 450 in Saudi Arabia: http://www.ctpost.com/business/artic...y-11163497.php

Of course no journalist can figure out that something is very wrong when more than $120 million is needed per created job…
President Trump has repeatedly shown support for Sikorksy.

In April, Donald Trump had his personal Sikorksy S-76 helicopter flown to Mar-a-Lago, even though as President he is not allowed to fly in it. A helipad has been built at Mar-a-Lago especially for President Trump...
According to this propaganda piece, Trump had the helicopter showing up when there were many people to admire it, completely by accident: https://www.vanityfair.com/style/201...ter-mar-a-lago
See Trump’s Sikorksy “parked” at Mar-a-Lago on 9 April.


On 17 July, the White House arranged a "_Made in America_" event in which Sikorsky Aircraft was put in the spotlight.
Two Sikorsky executives came to the White House, where the company displayed models of its CH-53K King Stallion heavy-lift helicopter.
The White House let the green-and-white Sikorsky VH-3D helicopter (Marine One) fly to the South Lawn, which cost taxpayers $24,000. The Hatch Act prohibits federal employees from using government property for political purposes. Because President Trump declared it an “official event” this wasn’t covered by the Hatch Act.
The White House said taxpayers didn’t pay for any of the other props featured at this “official event”: http://time.com/4885934/white-house-helicopter-cost/

On 18 April, President Trump signed the “Buy American” Executive Order. The order is focused on controlling the process under which federal agencies get waivers from the 1933 Buy American Act. This doesn’t mean that buying foreign is prohibited, government agencies can still get waivers, but it does give Donald Trump’s team more control.
Senator Chris Murphy of Connecticut, a supporter of the “Buy American” Executive Order, claims that the DoD has spent nearly $200 billion on foreign products in the last decade.

According to Jeff Bialos, the US defence industry has bought foreign products for 3 reasons: lower cost, a higher capability, and as trade-offs to encourage sales of US equipment abroad. Bialos expects that because of this Executive Order the costs will rise: https://www.defensenews.com/pentagon...-supply-chain/

----------


## Firestarter

What’s also strange - there is no Wikipedia page for Bijan Kian (a.k.a. Rafiekian).




> Drone Aviation paid Flynn a $36,000 annual salary and awarded him 100,000 shares of restricted stock. The company later won a $400,000 Defense Department contract.


There is another interesting story that involves Drone Aviation Corporation, which involves Donald Trump Jr. Drone Aviation only became a public company in 2014 when it acquired MacroSolve Inc. 

MacroSolve was originally founded in 1997 by David Payne as Anyware Mobile Solutions, which sold software to make a profit. Between 2008 and 2010, sales plunged from $2.7 million to $638,000.
In 2011, MacroSolve signed a 2-year contract with Trump Jr. for a one-time fee of $45,000 and 5 million shares of restricted MacroSolve stock. MacroSolve’s focus suddenly shifted to patent lawsuits as the company's main source of profit - “patent trolling”. MacroSolve owned a single patent issued in October 2010. The patent describes a "_remote computing device_" that sends out a questionnaire to a user, gets answers, and registers those answers. In MacroSolve's view, it applies to anyone using questionnaires on a mobile app.
In December 2011, it filed more than 10 lawsuits, claiming that global travel companies infringed the '816 patent. It sued: Southwest, United, Continental, American, Priceline, Hotels.com, Travelocity, Hertz, and Avis. In early 2012, MacroSolve filed lawsuits against: Facebook, Walmart, Yelp, Geico, Marriott, AOL, and Inter-Continental Hotels.

According to MacroSolve’s 2013 annual report filed with the SEC, the company “_focused on intellectual property licensing and enforcement of our patent in the mobile app market development space_”.
In the first few months of filing lawsuits, MacroSolve reaped more than $1 million in settlements. By mid-2012, MacroSolve had sold nearly all that remained of its software service business. Just 3 employees remained, and litigation comprised 97 percent of the company’s revenue.
MacroSolve filed complaints against 101 defendants, all filed in the patent-friendly Eastern District of Texas, and received settlements from 68 of them. The company reported revenue of $1.45 million in 2013. The lawsuits earned the company at least $4.6 million in total.

MacroSolve hit a roadblock around 2014, when patent defendants filed 2 challenges against MacroSolve at the US Patent and Trademark Office. One of the challenges resulted in the cancellation of all MacroSolve patent claims. Following that, the company dismissed its remaining legal cases.
In 2014, MacroSolve's remaining assets were bought by Drone Aviation Holding Corporation. I cannot be the only one to miss the point of why a company that sells drones buys a company that over the last years has only made money with “patent trolling” (and what that such a company could be worth)...
According to the annual report, Drone Aviation took in $1.47 million in revenue for 2016. The company recorded a net loss of $8.5 million, or $1.23 a share: https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/...tent-enforcer/


What’s also interesting is that on 28 April 2015, Bijan Rafiekian mailed with none other than Hillary Clinton’s campaign chairman John Podesta: https://wikileaks.org/podesta-emails/emailid/42127

----------


## goldenequity

> I take from the rich; maybe I should give some to the poor.


care to make a donation? 

*Facing ‘Tremendous’ Legal Bills, Michael Flynn Establishes Legal Defense Fund
http://truepundit.com/facing-tremend...-defense-fund/*

----------


## Firestarter

Oh that poor, poor, Michael Flynn...



> According to financial disclosure forms released in March, Mike Flynn earned between $1.37 and $1.47 million in 2016, most of it from the Flynn Intel Group (FIG).


Whenever I see pictures of Michael Flynn (or other army generals), their looks appear to confirm what Kay Griggs said about the top of the military: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...ty-in-the-army


This is sort of an intermediary post; the next one will bring some shocking stuff.

In 2002, Ekim Alptekin was a Senior Fellow for the NGO Humanity In Action (HIA).
In 2003-2004, Ekim Alptekin worked as a counsellor to the Dutch-Turk Fatma Koser Kaya, who was a member of the Dutch Parliament for the D66-party. Koser Kaya chairs HIA in the Netherlands. Fatma Koser Kaya is also an Armenian genocide denier.
Marietje Schaake, who co-founded Inovo BV, is in the Euro Parliament for D66, and together with Alptekin is a member of the George Soros funded European Council on Foreign Relations (ECFR), which is chaired by Mabel (the widow of Prince Friso of the Netherlands). Schaake also took part in HIA.

Humanity In Action is a partner of Human Rights Watch and Amnesty International that are both funded by George Soros. George Soros’ Open Society Foundations also finances Humanity In Action.
In 2005, George Soros supported the AKP of Recep Tayyip Erdogan with the words:



> The AKP is more honest than administrations which preceded it, there is very little corruption. I believe they deserve support.


http://www.hurriyet.com.tr/george-so...support-326041
The following picture shows on the left George Soros and Mabel Wisse Smit, and on the right Erdogan (and Basbakan?), in 2003 in Davos.



Also see the following mail, which shows that co-founders of the Nowruz Commission, Nasser (Kazeminy) and Bijan Kian, expected to meet Minister Ildirim on 21 December 2011, and also arranged a meeting with Ertugal Gurler of Calik Holding: https://www.wikileaks.org/berats-box/emailid/50704

Emails in the Wikileaks archives show that Erdogan’s son-in-law, the current Turkish Minister for Energy Berat Albayrak, was involved with the same Powertrans that got an effective monopoly on importing ISIS-oil because of Turkish laws prohibiting this: https://wikileaks.org/berats-box/article
Albayrak was also the CEO of the Calik Holding from 2007 to 2013.

When I searched the Wikileaks archive with “_Bijan Kian Nasser_”, I should find the December 2011 mail, but it’s blocked from the Wikileaks search results…



There is no Wikipedia page on Bijan Kian, but I found a list of the companies he worked for.
Kian was schooled at the legendary Oxford University.
Kian was a manager at Great American Savings Bank and is Director of Z Advanced Computing, Inc.
He was also Vice President of Shearson Lehman/American Express: https://www.bloomberg.com/research/s...apId=253063615

The Shearson Lehman link is interesting.
There is a link between Shearson Lehman and the CEO of Blackstone (that financed the Cadre of Jared Kushner with George Soros), Stephen A. Schwarzman.
Schwarzman is chairman of the business advisory council of President Trump. See the following picture, from left to right Schwarzman, Trump and Mary Barra (CEO of General Motors) in the White House.

----------


## Firestarter

From 1987 – 1993, when Bijan Kian was Vice President of Shearson Lehman/American Express, one Felix H. Sater worked there as a stock trader.
Felix Sater and his associate Tefvik Arif with their Bayrock Corporation have been partners in crime with the Trump Organization.
In 2007, Bayrock founded the Dutch front KazBay BV, which was in turn owned by the “Dutch” Bayrock BV (of Bayrock Group LLC of Sater, Arif and Trump) and the Swiss Helvetic Capital SA. KazBay was used to launder millions of dollars*.* It was the Bracewell & Giuliani LLP law firm of former New York Mayor Rudy Giuliani, Donald Trump’s cybersecurity adviser, which set-up the KazBay construction: https://zembla.bnnvara.nl/data/files/2033471528.pdf

The wife of Viktor Khrapunov was the owner of Helvetic Capital SA. Former Kazakh minister Khrapunov has been accused by the Kazakh government of embezzlement of hundreds of millions of tax money.
In 2005, Donald Trump owned 18% of Trump SoHo; Bayrock owned the rest of it. In 2013, the Khrapunov family used shell companies to buy 3 apartments in Trump SoHo for $3.1 million.

After it became public knowledge that Felix Sater had been involved in a variety of criminal activity, including money laundering, Donald Trump exploited this situation by demanding more money; see the mail of Sater of 28 January 2008: https://zembla.bnnvara.nl/data/files/3444027513.pdf


The Iceland investment fund FL-Group is a strategic partner of Bayrock. FL was funded by Russian investors close to Vladimir Putin. FL and Bayrock planned to commit tax fraud for $250 million.

The agreement between Bayrock and FL was signed by none other than Donald Trump: 
https://zembla.bnnvara.nl/data/files/2350754984.pdf


The previous is from the Dutch Zembla: https://zembla.bnnvara.nl/nieuws/the...p-the-russians
(archived here: http://archive.is/FJOlS)

Felix Sater was born in the Soviet Union in 1966, and immigrated with his family to the USA when he was 8 years. At 24 he was a successful Wall Street broker, at 27 he lost his job (at Lehman) after cutting somebody up in a bar, who needed 110 stitches, and at 32 he was accused of conspiring with the Mafia to launder money.

In 1993, after being locked up in prison for the “bar fight”, Sater, Gennady “Gene” Klotsman, Salvatore Lauria and partners gained control of White Rock Partners (later named State Street Capital Markets). They would gain control of large blocks of stock in 4 companies through offshore accounts. Through an illegal “_pump and dump_” scheme, they would inflate the value of the shares through under-the-table payoffs to brokers and swindled investors out of  $40 million.
In 1998, Sater and Klotsman pleaded guilty for this fraud, and Sater became an informant for the police.
Sater was also involved in a plan to buy anti-aircraft missiles on the black market in either Russia or Afghanistan for the CIA.

Since 2003, Sater and Arif - Bayrock – are co-conspirators with Donald Trump.
Trump and Sater have been repeatedly seen together. Sater even had a business card of the Trump Organization in which he’s labelled “_senior advisor to Donald Trump_”: http://www.nytimes.com/2007/12/17/nyregion/17trump.html

In 2007, Donald Trump celebrated the launch of Trump SoHo with partners Tevfik Arif (centre) and Felix Sater (right).



Trump said that most of his dealings with Bayrock had been with Tevfik Arif.
Tefvik Arif was born in Kazakhstan, but is now a Turkish citizen. The Arif family controls Doyen. Doyen Sports employs international superstars like David Beckham, Usain Bolt and Neymar.
Refik Arif, Tefviks brother, partnered with Sitki Ayan in a deal involving a gas pipeline from Iran to Europe. Part of the pipeline would go through Turkmenistan, in which Calik Holding was involved, where Erdogan’s son-in-law Berat Albayrak was CEO until 2013. Sitki Ayan is a childhood friend of President Erdogan, and is so close that he calls the president by his first name in public and occasionally joins him on official trips abroad.
The gas was paid for in gold to circumvent that Iran was blocked by international sanctions, with over ten billion dollars in revenue. President Erdogan and his son Bilal were caught on tape in conversations in which they appeared to discuss the bribes to be received with Sitki Ayan.

In 2012, Ali Demirhan, stalwart of President Erdogan's AKP Party, became Doyen's new legal advisor. Demirhan is described as a “close friend and partner” of the Arifs.
Duchess of York Sarah Ferguson, ex- wife of Prince “Randy Andy” Andrew became embroiled in a scandal involving children. The Turkish Ministry of Justice even issued an international arrest warrant. Ferguson turned for help to her Turkish friends in London, Arif “Arif” Efendi, son of Tevfik Arif, and Demirhan. Doyen drafted an apology letter addressed to Erdogan explaining the misunderstanding. The charges against Ferguson were subsequently dropped: https://theblacksea.eu/index.php?idT...&recType=story

See Recep Tayyip Erdogan with Arif “Arif” Efendi in Yalta, Ukraine.

----------


## Firestarter

There are a lot of stories on the internet about Felix Sater, which portray Tevfik “Skip” Arif (born Tofic Arifov) as some sort of bit player. It looks like Arif is too big for jail, and effectively above the law, while Sater is nothing more than a gopher for the big shots.
There are some stories in French about the money laundering Doyen Group, and in Turkish about the Arif family, but by far the best (or only) site in English I’ve found on Arif himself is the Blacksea site.
This post is about the child trafficking charges against Tevfik Arif. I’ll also present some information on another paedophile sex ring to which Donald Trump was connected, Jeffrey Epstein, and the involvement of Robert Mueller in the “_Franklin cover-up_”... 

First some more on the child trafficking charges against Tevfik Arif in Turkey in 2010 (Arif has been a resident of New York City since the 1990s).
On 28 September 2010, Arif was arrested by the Turkish police for running a prostitution ring onboard a luxury yacht. The 9 young women between 18 and 23 from Russia on board were suspected of being prostitutes.
The yacht had been rented by the Kazakh-based billionaire and Belgian citizen Alexander Mashkevitch, the president of metal and mining Eurasian National Resources Corporation (ENRC) and a member of the World Jewish Congress. Mashkevitch was also a strategic partner with Bayrock, and a friend of Kazakh President Nursultan Nazarbayev.
Among the other guests on board were Mashkevitch’s colleagues at ENRC, Patokh Chodiev and Alijan Ibragimov (together called the “_Kazakh trio_”, although they’re not Kazakhs). It was also reported that Telman Ismailov, a Kazakh-American businessman and senior aide to the Kazakh prime minister, was on board.

The Turkish newspaper Vatan, reported that Kanat Saudabayev, secretary of state in Kazakhstan, was also on the yacht, which was quickly denied. Saudabayev has been a friend of Kazakh President Nazarbayev since 1968, and is a former Ambassador to Turkey, the UK and the USA.  Saudabayev was a close associate of Mashkevitch, and according to Wikileaks cables had used Mashkevitch's homes in Almaty and Astana, Kazakhstan, to host visiting American dignitaries.

A former employee of Alexander Mashkevitch said that:



> Mashkevitch and Bazhaev were sometimes talking everyday to each other. (…)
> Chodiev and Ibragimov don't like to work with him, but Mashkevitch is still in business with him.


Bazhaev is close to none other than Vladimir Putin. Last year he was entertained at the Kremlin, where he presented a $46 million project for a sports and music centre in Bethlehem in the Occupied Territories. Putin spoke the following words to Bazhaev at this occasion:



> I congratulate you on this project. I think that people in Palestine will enjoy it and remember those who actually carried out the project.


See Musa Bazhaev and Putin.


Tevfik Arif was charged with trafficking girls as young as 15 for sex from modelling agencies in Russia, which he denied.
In early 2010, the police was informed that Musa Celik and Gunduz Akdeniz were involved in providing underage prostitutes to rich clients. Gunduz was called “_The Uncle_”, Tevfik was “_The Boss_, and the girls were called “_models_”.
“_The Uncle_” would call Celik to supply teenagers from Russia (particularly, girls of 16 and younger).
On 20 February 2010, Musa Celik asks Olga via SMS for women from Eastern Europe. Olga asks “_Do you want all models for sex?_”, to which Celik replies “_Olga, client wants sex_”.

On 4 March 2010, Akdeniz asks Celik about a girl called Vasilisa “_the one who is 15_” and asks if her friends will also come to Turkey. The next day, Akdeniz tells him that “_The Boss, demands more photos of better looking girls_”.
On 12 March, Akdeniz tells Celik that the price is raised from $1,000 to $1,500 for girls of 16 or younger.
On 15 March, the cops stop a black 2005 Mercedes Vito on the suburbs of Belek. Tevfik Arif’s driver, Kemal Tokay, is transporting foreign girls, including the 15 year-old Vasilisa and 16 year-old German Stefania. Vasilisa and her friend later released a statement that they were not prostitutes.
On 16 March, at the Rixos Premium Hotel the girls walk through the corridors without checking in. The receptionist demands information; Celik answers they are guests of Gunduz. During this time, Tevfik Arif stays at the hotel.

After Gunduz informs Arif that he’s being watched by the police, they only hire and transport women over 18, which is still human trafficking according to Turkish law.
In the trial, Tevfik and his gang are charged with trafficking girls under 18 to Turkey for prostitution. Tevfik and Akdeniz deny all accusations, but Celik admits:



> In March of 2010 I brought in very young girls. They were 16 or 17. I brought them in at Tevfik Arif’s request. To be precise, Gunduz Akdeniz phoned me with that request.


On 11 April 2011, the court acquits Tevfik Arif, but Musa Celik, Gunduz Akdeniz and 2 others, are sentenced to 2 years in prison for “_mediation in prostitution, finding a place and inducing to prostitution_”: https://theblacksea.eu/index.php?idT...&recType=story
 (archived here: http://archive.is/QLNLU)


This is the third time that I hear about a close associate of Donald Trump that sexually abused underage girls (beside Tevfik Arif, John Casablancas and Jeffrey Epstein).
Jeffrey Epstein was a friend of both Donald Trump and the Clintons, and a member of the Mar-a-Lago, where he and Ghislaine Maxwell even recruited the underage Virginia Robert for their paedophile sex ring.
After a yearlong investigation that started in 2005, 20 girls testified they were sexually abused between the ages of 14 and 17 by Jeffrey Epstein. Jeffrey Epstein made a deal, and only served 13 months in “prison” (6 nights a week and every Sunday). Part of the deal was that his powerful “friends”, including Prince Andrew that was even flown to visit Epstein in Donald Trump’s private jet, that abused children, got off the hook. 
The sweet deal was made with Alex Acosta (these days Trump’s Secretary of Labour): http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post6456881

The following picture shows Nat Rothschild, the son of Baron Jacob Rothschild who dated Ivanka Trump before she got engaged with Jared Kushner, Nefer Suvio, Nick Rhodes and Ghislaine Maxwell at _The Royal Albert Hall_ in July 2013.



I had already learned that Robert Mueller is connected to the same Brian McCauley, who received $28,000 for “Consultancy” of the Inovo BV half a million paid to the Flynn Intel Group, but recently I’ve learned that Mueller has also been involved in the “_Franklin cover-up_”.
In the 1980s a huge amount of children were sexually abused by a group that went all the way to Ronald Reagan and George Bush Sr. Larry King (not the TV-host) was used for a scapegoat: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post6349294
Here’s the report compiled by the late FBI-agent Ted L. Gunderson, who sent letters to law enforcement agencies, knowing in advance that the scandal would be covered up: http://media1.7x.cz/files/media1:50f...ers+Report.pdf

Here’s Robert Mueller’s reply to the 11 March 1992 letter by Gunderson, with the conclusion that there is “_no evidence of misconduct by FBI personnel that would justify your charge of obstruction of justice_”.

----------


## Firestarter

Here’s some more on Tevfik Arif (based on a long story from the Blacksea site)...
Tevfik Arif (Tofic Arifov) moved to Turkey in 1993, and shortly after emigrated to the US with wife and children.

Musa Bazhaev, head of Alliance Group in Russia, was also on the Savarona boat with the prostitutes in September 2010…
Bazhaev inherited Alliance Group in 2000, after the death of his brother Zia (son-in-law of Nazarbayev). Bazhaev tried to get Mashkevich to join a possible oil deal between Alliance Group and CapFox Congo, owned by Khulubuse Zuma, nephew of Jacob Zuma (the South African president).
See from left to right: Bazhaev, Alexander Mashkevich, and Tevfik Arif.


Patokh Chodiev has said that the “Kazakh trio” (Chodiev, Mashkevich and Alijan Ibragimov) first met the London based billionaires, David and Simon Reuben, in the spring of 1992.
Tevfik was recruited by the Trans World Group because of his good connections in Kazakhstan. Tevfik’s younger brother, Refik Arif, was senior manager at the Kazakh Ministry of Industry from 1991 to 1999. 
Trans World was started around 1991 by the Reubens and Uzbekistan-born Israeli oligarchs, Lev and Michael Cherney. It was the successor to Trans Commodities, an import/export business of the Ukrainian Semyon “Sam” Kislin, who employed the Cherneys in the late 1980s.

Sam Kislin, who emigrated from the Soviet Union to the USA in the early 1970s, is part of the Solntsevskaya Russian (Yaponchik) mafia group based in New York of Vyacheslav Ivankov (according to FBI reports). Ivankov, who once owned a condo in Trump Tower, was the right hand man of Semion Mogilevich, who was considered one of the most powerful crime bosses in the Soviet Union. Ivankov was assassinated in Moscow in 2009.
The “Kazakh trio” and the Reubens set up a network of offshore companies in the British Virgin Islands (BVI), including KazChrome. It is alleged that the Reubens and Cherneys hired contract killers to murder their competition in the aluminium sector.

I can remember the Reuben brothers, who own the Millbank tower, from where the video of the see-through car that reportedly smashed pedestrians on Westminster Bridge on 22 March was made.
Millbank tower is home to the Henry Jackson Society (think tank), whose members include MP’s, former heads of British intelligence agencies, CFR, Homeland security, Israel, NATO, and former CIA-director James Woolsey...
The Reuben brothers have contributed to a campaign of Boris Johnson (who was in the Bullingdon club with Nat Rothschild and David Cameron).


Rixos owns 20 hotels across the world, mostly in Turkey, Kazakhstan, Azerbaijan, Russia and UAE, with an annual revenue of around half a billion euro. Sembol is one of Turkey’s leading construction companies; its turnover is estimated at nearly $1.5 billion, mostly through public contracts in Kazakhstan, and also building 4 Rixos hotels. Secret documents disclosed by Football Leaks show that by a hidden arrangement Tevfik Arif owns a majority share in Rixos and Sembol.
A Memorandum of Understanding (MoU) decrees that a new committee will decide on investments, which includes Tevfik, Fettah Tamince, Mutlu Simayli, and Eugene Jaffe of Salford Capital Partners. Salford is a London based investment firm that was reputedly owned by the deceased oligarchs Badri Patarkatsishvili (from Georgia) and Boris Berezovsky (from Russia). In 2010 and 2011, the Arifs provided Berezovsky – under his alias “_Platon Elenin_” - with 2 unsecured loans totalling 6.5 million GBP (around 8 million Euros).
In the mid-2000s, Felix Sater became a senior advisor to Rixos and Sembol, a position he still holds.
On the Rixos board is the Ukrainian Igor Gumenyuk, an associate of Rinat Akhmetov, owner of the Shaktar Donetsk soccer team.

Bayrock Capital was housed in the Trump Towers in New York. Tevfik appointed Burak Yeneroglu as president of Bayrock. Yeneroglu lives in a mansion opposite Tevfik in Miami. Yeneroglu raised $652,000 for Obama's re-election campaign.
The Sapir Organization, owned by Georgian property developer Sapir Tamir, partnered with Bayrock. Sapir and Sam Kislin were guests at the weddings of Tevfik’s children - along with the Kazakh trio, Musa Bazhaev, the Reuben brothers, Telman Ismailov, and Leonid Bilunov (reportedly a Russian mobster operating from Monaco).

In March 2012, Ali Demirhan introduced Doyen Capital's vice president, Tevfik Eren to Sadik Albayrak (father of Berat Albayrak) Murat Ulgen (CEO of Besiktas), and Ali Agaoglu (a real estate magnate close to Erdogan). Agaoglu has been accused of bribing Bilal Erdogan, by donating millions to his education foundation Turgev.

There was also an obvious fraud involving Doyen Natural Resources (DNR) based in Panama, Efendi Arif's Lomisa Trust and Kamelot Enerji (Doyen’s Turkish coal company) – all 3 Arif companies.
DNR bought coal for around $180 per tonne, and then traded it to Kamelot for ten dollars more. Kamelot’s financial records for 2014 and 2015 show millions in losses, while continuing to buy and sell coal. DNR's Credit Suisse statements show millions being paid into the family’s trusts, including the Carlyle Trust, based in the BVI that owns the London mansion.
The profits should have been taxed in Britain or Turkey, but DNR was quickly liquidated, when the money had disappeared.
In 2012, Gubre Gida Kimya (GGK, also part of the Doyen Group) purchased Kamelot Enerji for $12.1 million: https://theblacksea.eu/index.php?idT...&recType=story
(archived here: http://archive.fo/nzDL3)


Starting in August 2014, DNR began gifting money to Lomisa. A letter shows that DNR “_gifted an additional amount of USD $41,100,000.00 (forty one million one hundred thousand US dollars)_” to Lomisa Trust, which brings "_the total amount gifted to the Trust to $46.100.000.00_”.
The mentioned Eristavi Limited is a Guernsey-based company owned by the Lomisa Trust.

----------


## goldenequity

amazing work... please keep posting.

----------


## Firestarter

It’s good to know that at least somebody appreciates this thread.
I don’t promise anything, but after this post; I’ve got another one prepared, which I expect to be my last addition to this thread for some time.

Real estate is of course used to launder money, but professional team sports – like soccer – can do this much faster.
This can be done especially fast when transfer prices for players are inflated. At this moment even millions of Euros are paid for “average” players.

In 2008, the hedge fund Doyen Group of the Arif family began “investing” in professional football. Doyen Sports Investments Limited, of the Doyen Group, is very active in financing Third-Party Ownership (TPO) of contracts for soccer players.
Nlio Freire Lucas founded Doyen Sports in 2011, and describes this process as "Third Party Investment". As opposed to TPO, which has recently been banned by the FIFA.
From 2011 to 2016, Doyen invested €170 million in association football.
Doyen Sports lends money to professional football clubs for transfers. The club has 3 years to repay its debt, if they can’t they are forced to resell the players. Doyen gets a percentage of the transfer. In this way Doyen (and affiliated funds and club owners) can keep on inflating the prices indefinitely (controlling both the selling and the buying club)…

Doyen Group's financial division, Doyen Capital LLP, is based in London. Doyen Capital has the same address as Doyen Group and is headed by Nlio Lucas, Simon Oliveira, and Matthew Kay.
Doyen Capital LLP is the origin of funding for Doyen Sports and Doyen Sports Investments Limited, which has 4 shareholders: Malik Ali; Claudio Tonolla (Swiss investor, residing in Malta); Nelio Lucas and Ali Lft Ethem Kadirgan.
The main investors of the Doyen Group remain anonymous, except for three people:
- Fettah Tamince, a relative of Turkish President Erdogan, who owns Star Media Group and the hotel chain Rixos (together with Tevfik Arif);
- Erick Thohir, an Indonesian billionaire who bought Inter Milan;
- Tevfik Arif.

Nlio Lucas owns 20% of the Doyen Group subsidiary Doyen Natural Resources through shell corporations in tax havens.
The nucleus of shareholders at Doyen Group are, Tevfik Arif and 3 of his sons: Refik (Doyen Capital LLP and Doyen Global Limited); Efendi (Doyen Capital Services Limited) and Kemal (Doyen Capital).
Benington Group Assets also holds 80% of the shares of Doyen Sports Investments Limited.

Doyen Sports reportedly paid €10.8 million in secret commissions for the transfer of various players (including the French Kondogbia and Mangala and the Colombian Radamel Falcao), using shell companies. According to Football Leaks, the companies Rixos, Denos and PMCI, are used: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Doyen_Group
(archived here: http://archive.fo/LVvLV)


The Blacksea site (again) has an interesting story on the transfer of Kondogbia.
Sevilla only wished to sell the Frenchman for 20 million Euros, and Fifa rules prohibit investment funds from influencing transfers.
In August 2013, Nelio Lucas arranged a party in Miami, involving prostitutes, to convince Real Madrid president Florentino Perez, to buy Kondogbia for 20 million Euros. The location was the Arif residence on Fisher Island, a short distance from Miami Beach.
The transfer to Real didn’t work out, and it was Monaco that paid the 20 million for Kondogbia.
Lucas texted to Arif “_Great deal for us_”, Arif replied: “_Congrats bro!!!!!!!_”.

The transfer gave Doyen Sport a net profit of 7.8 million Euros, a return on its initial “investment” of 524% in only one year (that’s money laundering in a fast way…).
One year after the transfers, Lucas used the Denos limited shell company, registered in Ras al-Khaimah (part of the United Arab Emirates). On 17 July 2014, Doyen Sports paid 1.3 million Euro to Denos, 785,865 Euro for the transfer of Kondogbia and 533,190 Euro for Falcao. The Football Leaks documents don’t reveal to whom the money ultimately went.

In December 2014, Italian football agent Gianluca Fiorini filed a complaint, in which he accused Doyen Sports of committing “_grave abuse_” in Kondogbia’s transfer to Monaco because it controlled both the player’s agent and the agent for then Monaco manager Claudio Ranieri.
Fiorini said Spanish agent Juan Manuel Lopez (who was Kondogbia’s agent) had “invested” in Doyen Sports, just like his Italian colleague Giuseppe Bozzo, who was Ranieri’s agent. Lopez is one of Nelio Lucas’s professional collaborators, and Bozzo has been appointed by Nelio Lucas as the exclusive representative for Doyen Sports in Italy.
Fifa also suspected that a secret payment of 500,000 Euro was made during Kondogbia’s transfer from French club Lens to Sevilla in 2012.
At the beginning of 2016, the Fifa sentenced Sevilla to a formal warning and a fine of 55,000 Swiss francs. Sevilla appealed the sentence: https://theblacksea.eu/index.php?idT...&recType=story
(archived here: http://archive.fo/Ej9CI)


Here is Donald Trump with Tevfik and Efendi Arif.

----------


## Firestarter

The stories that I found so far from the Blacksea site were interesting; but I have found even better stuff (maybe in a next post...). For anybody that wants to check it out for themselves, better be quick, it could disappear without a trace: https://theblacksea.eu/?idT=88&idC=88

Today I walked into a bookstore, searching for something interesting.
A 400 page biography about Donald Trump caught my eye, written by the award winning Marc Fisher and Michael Kranish of _The Washington Post_.
In this relatively thick book, nothing is mentioned about Tofik Arifov (a.k.a. Tevfik Arif). The Bayrock Group is mentioned on a single page in the book. It mentions that Felix Sater had been in jail, and that Trump has denied remembering Sater, and that’s about the whole story. That’s the state of  journalism in 2017…

Since 2013, _The Washington Post_ is owned by one of the richest men in the world, Jeff Bezos, who is best known as the founder, CEO and biggest shareholder of _Amazon.com_.
An interesting is that _Amazon_ made a $600 million deal with the CIA: http://www.nytimes.com/2013/08/18/bu...eff-bezos.html
After Hillary Clinton lost the Presidential election, John Podesta joined _the Washington Post_ as a columnist….





> Doyen Sports reportedly paid €10.8 million in secret commissions for the transfer of various players (including the French Kondogbia and Mangala and the Colombian Radamel Falcao), using shell companies. According to Football Leaks, the companies Rixos, Denos and PMCI, are used: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Doyen_Group
> (archived here: http://archive.fo/LVvLV)


For some reason the “independent” Wikipedia has deleted interesting information…
I think that this is the most interesting of the archived versions of this page, with quoted below the part that has been deleted: https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php...ldid=768855025



> *Investors*
> According to Bloomberg News as of 2015, the main investors of the Doyen Group remained anonymous, except for three people:
> • Fettah Tamince, a relative of Turkish President Recep Tayyip Erdogan; runs and owns the Turkish hotel chain Rixos and Star Media Group;
> • Tevfik Arif, Turkish Kazakh owner of the Bayrock Group,[15][16] a New York-based real estate developer and partner of Fettah Tamince and Donald Trump.[17]
> • Erick Thohir, an Indonesian billionaire who bought Inter Milan
> 
> Four members of the Arif family form the nucleus of shareholders at Doyen Group: Tevfik Arif and three of his sons: Refik (Doyen Capital LLP and Doyen Global Limited); Efendi (Doyen Capital Services Limited) and Kemal (Doyen Capital; 2011–2013);[1]
> 
> The Arif family made a fortune through the privatization of a chemical plant in Kazakhstan during the collapse of the USSR before financing the investment fund "Doyen Sports" to the tune of €75 million and hiding this money in dozens of offshore companies in "tax havens such as Panama, Isle of Man, the Netherlands, Malta or the British Virgin Islands".[6] The Doyen Group has always kept the source of its funds secret; According to the newspaper L'Équipe (based on information from the "Football Leaks"), this could be motivated by "fiscal reasons" but also by the origin of the family fortune of the "Arif clan" built from the ruins of the former USSR by "appropriating mines and factories at low prices, with the support of corrupt politicians and organized crime (...) protectors apparently so dangerous that they can ruin The Arif family with a finger snap." It is this sulphurous silver (€300 million siphoned in a Kazakh chemical factory) that financed Doyen Sports. €75 million paid by Refik Arif, which affects interest but does not appear anywhere, hidden behind an offshore shell driven by a nominee, a nephew Arif"[6] who specifies that Bloomberg had identified in 2013 one of the shareholders of the Doyen group, Turkish naturalized Kazakh businessman Tevfik Arif.


 
Following is an official document by the Turkish prosecutor on the human trafficking case against Tevfik Arif and his gang of paedophiles: https://theblacksea.eu/RES/uploads/f...20docs_ocr.pdf
The most important addition to what is already in this thread about the prostitute scandal (including sexual abuse of underage girls), is that at least one 16-year-old flew to Miami to satisfy the sexual pleasures of some dirty old men:



> Erkan Akdeniz: but, as far as I know, the 16 years old girl went to Miami, apparently, it was earlier, no, it's not important, forget it
> (…)
> Erkan Akdeniz: 16 years old already were, she is already 17, and she went to America 4-5 times
> (…)
> Erkan Akdeniz: the 16-year-olds went to Miami earlier, as far as I know, but OK, it doesn't matter, I'm not going to mix anything up


 
In this thread is information on the “business” connections between the Trump Organization, and the elite of Russia, Turkey and Kazakhstan, going all the way to the top – President Putin, President Erdogan, President Nazarbayev, the Dutch Royal family and George Soros.
For a fuller picture, look at the following site with some connections between Putin’s Russia, Roman Abramovich, Queen Elizabeth and Rothschild: http://www.dzig.de/sites/default/fil...ockefeller.htm
(archived here: http://archive.li/BVRgq)


Now to the main topic for this post – Chabad, an international Hasidic movement with ties to both Donald Trump and Vladimir Putin.
The Chabad-Lubavitch movement was founded in Lithuania in 1775; its total number of members these days is estimated at 10,000 to 100,000.
Roman Abramovich was reportedly the first person to recommend to Yeltsin to choose Putin as his successor.
In 1999, Putin enlisted the oligarchs Lev Leviev and Roman Abramovich, to create the Federation of Jewish Communities of Russia under the leadership of Chabad rabbi Berel Lazar. Leviev and Abramovich would become Chabad’s biggest patrons worldwide.

In December 2007, Trump hosted the wedding of Sapir’s daughter, Zina, and Leviev’s right-hand man, Rosen, at Mar-a-Lago. A few months later, Leviev met Trump to discuss potential deals in Moscow. Trump has called Sapir “a great friend”.
In June 2008, Zina Sapir and Rosen held a bris for their newborn son. Trump and Jared Kushner attended the bris.

Kushner married Ivanka Trump and in 2015 bought the old New York Times building on West 43rd Street from Leviev for $295 million.
Ivanka and Jared also formed a close relationship with Abramovich’s wife, Dasha Zhukova.
Ivanka and Jared, go to the worshipping ceremonies at a Chabad synagogue in Washington.

Bayrock-Sapir, (then) led by Soviet émigrés Tevfik Arif, Felix Sater and Tamir Sapir, are all 3 connected to Chabad.
Sater and another Bayrock employee, Daniel Ridloff, who at one time both worked for the Trump Organization, belong to the Port Washington Chabad house. Sater told POLITICO that he sits on the boards of numerous Chabad entities in the US and abroad.
In 2014, the Port Washington Chabad house named Sater its “man of the year”. At the ceremony honouring Sater, the Chabad’s founder, Shalom Paltiel, told that he once received special clearance to accompany Sater in a ceremony at the federal building in Manhattan. There several intelligence agents applauded Sater’s secret work and told him: “_stuff that was more fantastic, and more unbelievable, than anything he [Sater] had been telling me_”.
See the award ceremony: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xSpFtCmoD5o

Paltiel is also close to “Putin’s rabbi” Lazar, calling Lazar “_my dear friend and mentor_”.
I have to admit that some of the stuff surrounding Trump, is almost too fantastic for me to believe…

According to the Times, in late January of this year, Sater met Trump’s personal lawyer, Michael Cohen, to discuss a Ukraine peace deal to end US sanctions on Russia. Cohen then delivered this to Michael Flynn at the White House. Cohen himself is a regular presence at the Midtown Chabad on Fifth Avenue: http://www.politico.com/magazine/sto...d-putin-215007
(archived here: http://archive.li/jd6FZ)

Dasha Zhukova would host Ivanka and Jared Kushner in Russia in 2014 and even attended Trump’s inauguration as their guest in January.
Zhukova is also a friend and business partner of Rupert Murdoch’s ex-wife Wendi Deng, one of Ivanka’s closest friends, and a friend of Karlie Kloss, the long-time girlfriend of Jared’s brother, Josh Kushner.
In 2016, Jared and Ivanka Kushner shared a box at the US Open with amongst others Zhukova and Deng: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3784716/Ivanka-Trump-Karlie-Kloss-Wendi-Deng-Murdoch-watch-Open.html

See the picture at the US Open (clockwise from top left): Michael Kives, Wendi Deng, unknown guest, John Hess, Princess Beatrice, Karlie Kloss, Dasha Zhukova, David Geffen, Michael Hess, Ivanka Trump and Jared Kushner.

----------


## Firestarter

There are even connections to the money laundering Malta Island, where earlier this month a journalist, internet blogger was executed with a car bomb: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...ed-by-car-bomb

The son-in-law of President Erdogan, Berat Albayrak, set-up an offshore structure in Malta and Sweden to evade millions of dollars in taxes for his company – Calik Holding. Calik is owned by billionaire Ahmet Calık, a friend of President Erdogan. 
The plan was to transfer millions made in Dubai to bank accounts of shell companies in Malta, paying 35% tax and then apply for an 80% refund, as the money wasn’t made in Malta - an effective tax rate of only 5%.
Then it would transfer to bank accounts (of shell companies) in Sweden. By declaring that it already paid 35% in Malta, Calik avoids further deductions.
When the money is finally brought to Calik in Turkey, the tax authorities are fooled into believing it is from a high-tax and reputable jurisdiction in Scandinavia.

Then in 2015, Albayrak becomes Turkey’s Minister of Energy and Natural Resources, with an even better plan.
Five months after his entry in cabinet promotion, Safak Karaaslan sends a message to Albayrak on his private e-mail address with a document explaining how the US refused to join the Common Reporting Standard (CRS), a global anti-money laundering initiative. This means that Turkey can do the same.
A month later, on 3 June 2016, Karaaslan sends another email to the energy minister - with a draft bill for a new “_tax amnesty_” to be presented to the Turkish parliament. The law called the “_Wealth Peace Act_” would permit Calik to repatriate unlimited amounts of offshore cash (tax-free).

On 21 June, Albayrak forwards the draft bill to Erdogan’s private secretary, Hasan Dogan.
On 23 June, Turkish prime minister, Binali Yildirim, offers the new Draft Bill to “_Amend Laws to Stimulate Investment_” to parliament, including the “_Wealth Peace_” provisions (Article 2 from the Bill), written by Calik’s Karaaslan.
The Bill caused mayhem in Turkish Parliament, with opposition Members of Parliament explaining that it would open Turkey’s doors to dirty money. Opposition parties threatened to block the whole draft law, if the AKP refused to remove Article 2.
On 14 July 2016, the AKP caved. Ozgur Ozel, MP for the opposition Republican People’s Party (CHP) declared a victory, vowing to fight it if it reappeared.

On 15 July 2016, the coup event was staged. In the weeks that followed, parliament was preoccupied with passing state of emergency laws to tackle the “rebels”.
On 22 July 2016, the Budget Commission added the “_Wealth Peace_ provisions to another draft bill and sent it to the parliament. The bill passed in little over a week, and was sent to President Erdogan for his approval.
On 18 August, Erdogan signed the “_Wealth Peace_” money laundering law: https://theblacksea.eu/malta-files/a...ore-tax-scheme
(archived here: http://archive.is/gWLKh)

Here's Erdogan’s partner in crime, Fethullah Gulen, who was blamed for the coup, in a Masonic handshake with Pope John Paul II.

----------


## Firestarter

I’ve found a (pretty complete) story on the US lobby firms that have registered with the US Department of Justice as a Turkish agent.

*Gephardt Group*, founded by former House Democratic leader Dick Gephardt was hired by Turkey from February to December of 2016 for $1.7 million (this includes the period of the “coup”).
Gephardt subcontracted: i) the *Capitol Counsel* for $32,000 each month; ii) *Madison Group* $20,000 each month; iii) *McBee Signal* $20,000 each month; iv) *Jim Arnold* $20,000 each month; v) *MediaFix* for $9,000 per month.

The Gephardt Group also sub-contracted *Capitol Counsel LLC*, led by former Republican Congressman Jim McCrery, for $32,000 a month.
The Gephardt Group also sub-contracted *Greenberg Traurig LLP, where Rudy Giuliani works*, for $40,000 a month.
Greenberg Traurig in turn subcontracted *The Daschle Group*, founded by former Democratic Senate Majority Leader Tom Daschle. The Daschle Group will receive $432,000 in 2017.

Turkey also paid *APCO Associates* $741,000 in 2016.

Turkey and its embassy hired *Amsterdam & Partners* LLC for $50,000 each month.
Amsterdam subcontracted *Mercury, of Paul Manafort* and Rick Gates, for $20,000 per month.

In May 2017, *Burson-Marsteller* signed a contract with the Turkish Embassy for $1.1 million till the end of the year, shortly before Erdogan’s visit (when Erdogan’s troops beat up some protesters).

*The Brookings Institution* received multi-year six-figure “gifts” from the Turkish Industry and Business Association (TUSIAD).

In 2013, the Atlantic Council released a list of “foreign government entities” that have given funds over the previous five years. The list includes Turkish firms.
In 2015, the *Atlantic Council* received “gifts” from the Turkish government and other sources affiliated with the Turkish government.
The Atlantic Council arranged a forum at the Turkish Ambassador’s residence for Erdogan to pitch luminaries like *Madeline Albright, William Cohen, and David Petraeus*.

HalkBank, a Turkish state bank, recently hired former Congressman Bob Wexler and *Ballard Partners* for $375,000 per quarter. Mehmet Hakan Atilla, Halkbank’s deputy general manager, has been charged by the Justice Department for conspiring to evade sanctions on Iran: https://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry...b0390a1564def5
 (archived here: http://archive.is/xAmap)

 Brian Ballard’s firm, Ballard Partners, will be paid $1.5 million from 15 May 2017 to 14 May 2018.
*Brian Ballard is a long-time lobbyist for Donald Trump*, and raised $16 million for Trump’s presidential campaign. Trump called him after purchasing Mar-a-Largo in 1985, and paid Ballard at least $460,000 from 2013 to 2015 for lobbying work.
This year *Burson-Marsteller* was hired by Turkey. From 2012 to 2015, it was lobbying for the Alliance for Shared Values, a group tied Erdogan’s partner in crime, *Fethullah Gulen*: https://armenianweekly.com/2017/06/2...-and-pr-firms/

In November 2015, Turkish prime minister for the AKP, Ahmet Davutoglu, also hired *Burson-Marsteller*: https://euobserver.com/foreign/131009


On 4 August, a couple of weeks after the “coup”, Turkey hired global public relations firm *APCO Worldwide* to perform “crisis communications” to spin the “coup” into something that increases Recep Tayyip Erdogan’s power.
APCO Worldwide will provide: 


> media relations, crisis communications, third party outreach, and social media strategy and development within the United States all in furtherance of promoting positive relations between the Republic of Turkey and the United States


Gephardt Government Affairs, has worked for Turkey since 2008: http://thehill.com/business-a-lobbyi...r-coup-attempt

Before the end of July, thus literally within 2 weeks of the “coup”, Turkey had already dismissed some 1,700 military personnel, including 149 generals and admirals (about 40% of all Turkish generals and admirals).
Turkey fired over 60,000 government officials within Turkey’s judicial, public, policing, and educational system.
Turkey also shut down 131 media outlets: http://theantimedia.org/west-silent-nightmare-turkey/
 (archived here: http://archive.is/zmW7r)

Before the end of July, more than 7,500 people were arrested. In addition, 9000 cops were dismissed.
312 people were murdered, 208 civilians and police, and 104 “coup plotters”. And 1491 people were injured.
There were calls to reintroduce the death penalty, which was abolished in 2004: http://www.notey.com/@qz_unofficial/...-the-coup.html


The purge has continued in 2017, and has already claimed the jobs of up to 140,000 government officials.
Earlier this year, Erdogan arranged a constitutional referendum to expand his presidential powers, giving him unprecedented control over the country's political system.
On September 25, Turkey announced a ban on protesting against Erdogan: 


> Singing songs, singing the national anthem in a disturbing way, screaming slogans, arranging press conferences or doing such acts in any way is strictly forbidden.


Governor Ergan Topaca, who has since been forced to resign , announced earlier this month that the protest ban is extended for another 3 months, it includes a prohibition on unauthorised protesting, press conferences, singing in the Turkish capital, hunger strikes, sit-ins, concerts and other unauthorized gatherings in the city's public spaces.

A US grand jury indicted 15 Turkish security officials after they beat up anti-Erdogan protesters when he visited Washington.
Turkey has arrested 2 US consular staff members this year. Last month, a Drug Enforcement Administration (DEA) worker was arrested. In May, a consulate translator was arrested. Both men are Turkish nationals accused of being involved in the July 2016 “coup”: http://www.newsweek.com/you-cant-protest-government-turkey-new-ankara-policy-700333
(archived here: http://archive.is/QmgmT)

----------


## Firestarter

I’m afraid I’m having some troubles distinguishing between Turkeygate, Kazakhgate, Ukrainegate and Russiagate...

In 1994–96, under the infamous “loans-for-shares” program, Russia privatised 150 state-owned companies for just $12 billion.
The principal beneficiaries of this cartelization, were just 25 or so oligarchs with the right insider connections. The needed money to buy the companies was mostly loaned from the Russian state, who in turn had loaned it from the World Bank, IMF, and the Clinton Administration (USAID).
Many banks, private bankers, hedge funds, law firms, accounting firms, leading oil companies (like ExxonMobil and BP), as well as needy borrowers, like the Trump Organization, effectively looted the post-Soviet spoils.

In 2005, according to a Wikileaks cable, Patokh Chodiev (referred to as “Fatokh Shodiyev”) attended the birthday party of reputed Uzbek mob boss Salim Abduvaliyeva and presented him with a $10,000 “gift”.
Wikileaks cables from November 2010 describe a close relationship between “the Kazakh Trio” and the Nazarbayev kleptocracy.
Chodiev and Alexander Mashkevich were also partners in crime with the Russian-Canadian businessman, Boris J. Birshtein. Birshtein was also in business with the reputed head of Solntsevskaya Bratva - Sergei Mikhavlov. According to Fortune in 2014, Solntsevskaya was the world’s highest-grossing organised crime group.

In 1991, while in law school, young Alex Shnaider started working for Birshtein at Seabeco’s Zurich headquarters. When Alex Shnaider had become a Canadian billionaire, he financed the 70-story Trump hotel-tower in Toronto, Canada (which opened in 2012).  Shnaider reportedly owns Talon International Development, which oversaw construction of the Toronto Trump hotel-tower.
In 2008, the previously mentioned money laundering Iceland’s FL Group extended a €45.8 million loan to “poor” billionaire Alex Shnaider so he could buy a yacht.
There are rumours about a secret US Federal Reserve report on Iceland banks that were laundering Russian money.

On 23 October 2009, Felix Sater, after turning government informer, got a $25,000 fine, no jail time or probation for his $40 million fraud. The court files remained sealed...

Reportedly Donald Trump has personally sold five separate condos in Trump Tower to David Bogatin. David’s brother Jacob Bogatin was CEO of the ghost company YBM Magnex International. YBM was founded in 1995 indirectly in Newtown, Bucks County, Pennsylvania by "the Brainy Don" Semion Mogilevich, who earned a spot on the FBI's Ten Most Wanted list.
In 2003, Mogilevich was indicted in Philadelphia on 45 felony counts for this $150 million stock fraud. There is no chance that Russia will ever extradite Mogilevich. Jacob Bogatin was also indicted in the Philadelphia case.
Another key Mogilevich lieutenant in the US during the 1990s, Vyacheslav Ivankov, also once resided at the Trump Tower: https://www.the-american-interest.co...n-connections/
(archived here: http://archive.is/gkiZX)


Mogilevich ran his YBM scam from Budapest, with $2.4-million to start it up. To make YBM look legitimate, he bribed lawyers and accountants and set up a network of shell companies to disguise his ownership. 
YBM issued press releases and held investor conferences about its success. The trust in the phantom company was increased by having former Ontario Premier David Peterson on its board.
In 1997, YBM unsuccessfully applied for a listing on the US stock markets.
Shares in YBM on the Toronto Stock Exchange rose from 10 cents per share in July 1994 to $20.15 in March 1998. Mogilevich made a nice profit of $18.4 million.
In 1998, the US Securities and Exchange Commission and the Department of Justice got a tip that YBM had (unsuccessfully) offered its auditors a $500,000 bribe to certify its financial statements.
When the FBI raided YBM’s headquarters there were no magnets (to be sold) at all: https://www.theglobeandmail.com/glob...article556022/
(archived here: http://archive.is/j2e9G)


According to an August 1996 report by the FBI, Boris Birshtein hosted "a summit meeting of Russian organised crime figures" at his office in Tel Aviv in October 1995.
Participants in this meeting included Sergei Mikhailov and Semion Mogilevich.

In 1999, Olexander Volkov was a top adviser to Leonid Kuchma (Ukrainian President from July 1994 to January 2005).
Belgian investigators revealed that Volkov was associated with the Russian Solntsevskaya crime syndicate.
Kuchma's political rivals used the media to criticise his connections to Birshtein.
Belgian prosecutors have confirmed that at least $5 million of the transfers to Volkov from September 1994 to January 1996, came from companies or associates of Boris Birshtein: http://willzuzak.ca/lp/clover01.html
(archived here: http://archive.is/n2izj)

----------


## Swordsmyth

> I’m afraid I’m having some troubles distinguishing between Turkeygate, Kazakhgate, Ukrainegate and Russiagate...


Swampgate.

They all mix together in the swamp.

----------


## Firestarter

Because of Tevfik Arif, I had almost forgotten about Turkish President Recep Tayyip Erdogan.
It looks like Erdogan is caught in some money laundering scandals.

The leader of Turkey’s main opposition party CHP, Kemal Kilicdaroglu, claims he has documents to prove that members of Erdogan’s family and their allies, in late 2011 and early 2012 transferred $15 million to offshore company Bellway Limited, registered in the British Isle of Man.
According to Kilicdaroglu, Erdogan’s brother Mustafa, his eldest son Ahmet Burak, and brother-in-law Ziya Ilgen - each paid $3.75 million into the Bellway account. Close associates reportedly also made payments to this account, including $2.25 million from Osman Ketenci (Ahmet Burak’s father-in-law), and $1.5 million from Mustafa Gündogan (Erdogan’s former private secretary).
**

Erdogan responded to the allegations: 


> Do you have any proof of your allegations? If so, show them to the public… If Tayyip Erdogan has a penny abroad, in any bank, come out and prove it. When you prove it, I give you the guarantee that I will not stay in the Presidency one more minute.


Photos taken of Kilicdaroglu’s documents with snippets of SWIFT transactions, suggest that the money goes in the opposite direction: the Erdogans and associates didn’t pay but received millions from Bellway Limited.

The Erdogan family owns 2 other offshore company (besides Bellway Limited) - Pal Shipping Trader One Ltd in Malta, and Bumerz Limited (owned by Ziya Ilgen) on the Isle of Man.
Since around 2008, the Erdogan family has operated a network of companies from Malta to Turkey to the Isle of Man. The opaque offshore network is designed to obscure the family’s ownership of the $25 million oil tanker Agdash, built in 2007.

The bill for the Agdash tanker was paid by 2 businessmen close to the Erdogan family. The first is childhood friend of Erdogan Sitki Ayan – mentioned by Kilicdaroglu -, who provided a $7 million “loan” from his Turkish company Som Petrol. The second is Mübariz Mansimov, president of shipping conglomerate Palmali Shipping, who provided the remaining $18 million.
The Erdogans never repaid the “loans”. Instead, they leased the ship to the same billionaire Azeri-Turkish businessman Mübariz Mansimov, who had already paid millions for the oil tanker in 2007.

In November 2011, shares in the Erdogan’s Turkish company, Bumerz Denizcilik, were transferred to Bellway Limited, which was set up by Sitki Ayan using an Isle of Man service company called Equiom. Sitki’s son, Bahaddin Ayan, and employee of Sitki Ayan, Kasim Oztas, appear as directors on several companies in the offshore network - Pal Shipping Trader One, Bumerz Limited, Bumerz Denizcilik, and Bellway Limited: https://theblacksea.eu/malta-files/a...ffshore-update
(archived here: http://archive.is/B9HjT)


I’ve found the court document that describes the complaint of attorney Frederick Oberlander, against Bayrock, Tevfik Arif and Felix “Satter” Sater dated 10 May 2010 (6 MB, 165 pages): https://assets.documentcloud.org/doc...-Complaint.pdf

It really is a bizarre strategy. This was a civil case, where the attorney describes criminal wrongdoing. It’s more like a description of how the Department of Justice and IRS are helping Arif and Sater in their criminal activities.
Then argues that because the defendants hid the money they took, his clients (that were working for this criminal organisation) are entitled to part of the money they “skimmed”.

There are 2 main topics in this document:
1) Tax evasion.
2) Taking millions of dollars.

I find the tax evasion boring.
They simply booked “profits” as “loans” (with the help of deaf, dumb and blind accountants) and, when you borrow money, you can’t be expected to pay taxes… 


> 40. One way they did this was to use Bayrock to skim millions of dollars of cash, giving Satter a million dollar a year unreported income and causing Bayrock Group to execute a sham “note” with him, a note Arif and Schwarz have admitted on MP3 was never meant to be repaid
> (…)
> 125. The Satter Frauds II. By late 2007, Satter’s $1,000,000 skims had reached $3,750,000


 
They showed the FL group from Iceland, since 2008 known as Stodir, a portfolio that included developing property for hundreds of millions of dollars, and sold FL a stake in the “Four Subs” enterprise for $50 million, which they skimmed: 


> 534. The terms of FL’s partnership and “trial merger” with Bayrock called for FL to transfer S50.000.000 and other consideration in return for. inter alia, a partner’s share of the distributions expected to flow up front the Four Projects into the Four Subs, 1(518.
> (…)
> 560. So all through January, February, March, and April, Arif, Satter, and Schwarz were negotiating a deal that would repay hidden interests in Russia and Kazakhstan on behalf of Arif, would give Arif $8,000,000, millions more than he had in personally given what he had already taken out from Michael Samuel’s payment and other withdrawals, would pay Arifs taxes, would pay an old Mafia buddy of Satter’s, possibly do other things for Satter with or without kickback from Lauria, but otherwise do nothing for Bayrock or anyone else, particularly Schwarz.






> On 23 October 2009, Felix Sater, after turning government informer, got a $25,000 fine, no jail time or probation for his $40 million fraud. The court files remained sealed...


What’s also interesting is that Felix Sater had been partners in crime with the Gambino crime family in this $40 million fraud: 


> 209. Twenty of Satter’s White Rock confederates, including members of the Bonanno, Gambino, and Colombo Mafia organized crime families, were also convicted, many on racketeering charges. Most were sentenced to prison terms and multimillion dollar restitution.


This is all the more interesting, because in one of those strange coincidences, President elect Donald Trump rang in the New Year at the Mar-a-Lago with Joseph Cinque - a convicted felon with ties to the Gambino crime family boss John Gotti.
The American Academy of Hospitality Sciences, owned and operated by Cinque, has awarded more than a dozen of Trump's golf courses, hotels, casinos and private clubs with so-called "_Star Diamond_" awards. Trump was listed on the company's website as its "_ambassador extraordinaire_", and he appeared in a 2009 video in which he complemented Cinque: "_There's nobody like him. He's a special guy_". About half of the roughly 30 people listed as "trustees" to the Academy are associates of Trump.
Donald simply denied knowing anything about his criminal past: http://www.nydailynews.com/news/poli...icle-1.2932315

----------


## Firestarter

In March 2016, Reza Zarrab was arrested by FBI agents in Miami. Zarrab was very close to Recep Tayyip Erdogan. Zarrab was arrested for violating sanctions against Iran, with the support of the Erdogan administration, by buying oil and natural gas in exchange for gold.
The Minister for the Economy, Zafer Caglayan, received kickbacks of over 45 million dollars worth of cash and luxury goods from Zarrab.

When police entered the home of Süleyman Aslan, CEO of Halk Bank, which Zarrab used to launder his money, they found shoeboxes filled with 4.5 million dollars.
In March/April 2017, the FBI agents arrested Mehmet Hakan Atilla, deputy CEO of Halk Bank, when he arrived at JFK Airport, New York (obviously not concerned with legal problems).

Zarrab fired most of his lawyers and hired Rudy Giuliani (close to President Donald) and Michael Mukasey (former US Attorney General).
In March 2017, Trump fired US attorney Preet Bharara, who had prosecuted Zarrab: http://linkis.com/www.newyorker.com/ne/GVArt


More on the hero of this thread - Ekim Alptekin.
Alptekin wasnt born rich. He could only found his construction company, which invested hundreds of millions of dollars, after selling his share in the ATH Company to one of Turkeys biggest gold trader, and Erdogans friend, Cihan Kamer. ATH was on the verge of bankruptcy in 2011, so its not clear how Alptekin got wealthy from his shares in ATH.
ATH had sold surveillance equipment to the Turkish government when Erdogan was Prime Minister. At that time Alptekins close friend Mucahit Arslan was Erdogans closest aide.

When the corruption scandal erupted on 17 December 2013; Erdogan said on TV that he had found bugs in his Prime Ministry offices in 2011.
This statement wasnt supported by evidence, but was based on a secret witness statement. The secret witness was the owner/CEO of ATH (Alptekin himself or his CEO), who stated that they had sold bugs to the police officers, who spied on Erdogan.

According to expert reports, there was no connection between ATH and the bugs allegedly found in the offices of Erdogan. The judges decided that the cops were innocent.
The judges along with the experts, who wrote the report, were jailed by Erdogans regime. Judges friendly to Erdogan (or possibly too afraid to be jailed...) were appointed to this case.

ATH had also sold surveillance equipment to the Hazar Aritim Company, co-owned by Iranian-Turk Polat.
Polat was partners in crime with Reza Zarrab in their Homa Yapi Company: http://www.turkishpedia.com/2017/04/...ekim-alptekin/
(archived here: http://archive.is/FyPxJ)

----------


## RonPaulMall

> On Election Day, Flynn published an article in The Hill, a newspaper serving Congress, where he called Gulen _a shady Islamic mullah_ and _radical Islamist_. According to Flynn, the USA shouldn't provide "_safe haven_" to Gülen, whom Flynn compared to Iran's Ayatollah Khomeini.
> Flynn compared Gülens supporters to _the Muslim Brotherhood_.
> 
> Flynn wrote: http://www.politico.com/story/2017/0...-turkey-235843


Gülen _is_ a "shady Islamic mullah". His sect would be more accurately referred to as a cult. You have the cause and effect backwards. It isn't that Flynn did work for Turkish business interests and was therefore bribed in to having a negative opinion of Gülen. It is simply that anybody who does work with Turkey, and gets to know about Gülen and his crew is going to come away with a negative opinion of him. Gülen is a con artist and a criminal who would have been prosecuted by the United States for the massive fraud he has committed in the American Charter School business if not for the CIA quashing the investigation. Gülen is a nut job the CIA is keeping on ice in the hopes that they will some day be able to install him as puppet dictator in Turkey. 

As far as Trump knowing and associating with the Russo-Jewish Mafia in New York, how is that news? You can't be a real estate developer in New York without dealing with the Russo-Jewish mafia. That story is no reflection on Trump. Obviously he'd rather not deal with them. The fault for them should be placed squarely on the people that allowed them to immigrate here in the first place.

----------


## Firestarter

> Gülen _is_ a "shady Islamic mullah". His sect would be more accurately referred to as a cult. You have the cause and effect backwards. It isn't that Flynn did work for Turkish business interests and was therefore bribed in to having a negative opinion of Gülen. It is simply that anybody who does work with Turkey, and gets to know about Gülen and his crew is going to come away with a negative opinion of him.


 You really don't have a clue what you're talking about, are you?

Michael Flynn was paid $530,000 from the Dutch shell company Inovo BV. Then $80,000 was paid back for "consultancy" (a kickback...) to Ekim Alptekin. Alptekin was raised in the Netherlands and besides being well connected to Erdogan's inner cricle, he is part of the ECFR (that's affiliated with Rothschild agent George Soros and Mabel of the Dutch Royal family), and the Nowruz Commission (that is connected to Flynn and pushes for the war against Iran).

The Flynn Intel Group registered as a Turkish foreign agent (I didn't make this up). I haven't found out where the $530,000 came from, so I agree that it's doubtful that this cash came from Turkey...

Gülen, Erdogan, Putin, Donald Trump are all mere puppets of the NWO, taking their orders from the City of London.
The CIA often gets the blame, but it's really the Rothschild and European Royal families that decide what happens.
For more information on Fethullah Gülen: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...Clen-CIA-asset

----------


## Firestarter

When I first found out about Bayrock, it was trough a story where Felix Sater was the main topic.
When I looked further, it didn’t make sense to me at all, and I quickly concluded that Tevfik Arif was the more interesting one of the Bayrock directors...

I have (finally) found information that Felix Sater was also partners in crime with none other than Neil Bush, son of George H.W. Bush and brother of George W. Bush.

According to the following story Felix Sater knew Michael Cohen, one of Trump’s personal attorneys, since they were teenagers: https://trump-russia.com/2017/08/30/...dhood-friends/


The following story features the notorious 3 November 2015 mail from Felix Sater to Michael Cohen: 


> I will get Putin on this program and we will get Donald elected.
> (…)
> Buddy our boy can become president of the USA and we can engineer it.


[IMG]https://static01.********/images/2017/08/29/us/29dc-tower-tear2/29dc-tower-tear2-master675.jpg[/IMG]

Sater said he had financed the Trump Tower deal with VTB Bank, a Russian bank that was under US sanctions for Russia’s invasion of the Ukraine.

In January 2016, Cohen wrote to Putin’s spokesman, Dmitri S. Peskov, asking for help restarting the Trump Tower project: https://www.nytimes.com/2017/08/28/u...r.html?mcubz=1


Sater and a former Trump Organization colleague, Daniel Ridloff, received roughly $20 million — from a case linked to a multi-billion-dollar global money laundering scheme originating in Kazakhstan, and stretching to Russia and the USA.

Now the most interesting stories that I’ve found – the connection to Neil Bush...

In 2013 a complaint filed by a Swiss financier, that accused Sater and Ridloff of absconding with nearly $43 million from the sale of the Ohio shopping mall Tri-County Mall near Cincinnati to American Pacific International Capital (APIC).
One of the directors of the San Francisco based APIC is… Neil Bush.
Bush has denied knowing Sater and says that the mall was purchased for $43 million by APIC at a public auction, and then transferred to a real estate company SingHaiyi Group based in Singapore that he chairs.

In one of those strange coincidences, Kazakhstan’s BTA Bank and the city of Almaty (Kazakhstan) accused 3 Kazakh men - Viktor Khrapunov (former Almaty mayor), his son Ilyas, and Mukhtar Ablyazov (former chairman of BTA Bank) - of disappearing with billions of dollars.
A testimony in the Khrapunov case is by Nicolas Bourg, the same Swiss financier who accused Sater and Ridloff of stealing the $43 million from the Ohio mall deal. Bourg was president of the real estate fund Swiss Development Group (SDG) that was controlled by the Khrapunov family.
The Financial Times has revealed that 3 Trump Soho condos in Manhattan were bought in 2013 with $3.1 million that came from laundering the Khrapunov billions. The beneficiary of the companies that bought the condos was Elvira Kudryashova — the California-based daughter of Viktor Khrapunov. Sater and Ridloff worked closely with Kudryashova in 2012.

In Ridloff’s Linked-In bio he refers to himself as the former vice president of SDG-Investment Fund. Bourg claimed that the shell he created in Luxembourg — Triadou — was wholly-owned by SDG. Bourg states that Triadou was also used to buy the Ohio shopping mall.
Telford International was used to fund Triadou. Telford was allegedly used to move the money to the same FBME Bank that was banned in the US due to money laundering and terror financing allegations: https://www.dcreport.org/2017/05/12/...-of-questions/
(archived here: http://archive.is/nKSQM)

Here’s a bizarre transcript from 2008, where Tevfik Arif explains how they’ve bought 2 coal fields for $400,000-$500,000 that they don’t own.
They also talk about “_Khrapunov and his son_” who own the coal field (if I understand correctly): https://www.scribd.com/document/3482...erpts-May-2008


In Felix Sater’s LinkedIn bio he described himself as a former “_Senior Advisor to Board of Directors_” to TxOil of none other than Neil Bush (TxOil once drilled in Turkmenistan).
Not only has Sater’s LinkedIn bio, https://www.linkedin.com/in/felix-s-153455, been removed from the internet, but also from web.archive.org…
When I search for the internetpage it finds 2 results, 9 May and 11 October 2017. The 11 October gives no information, and the 9 May gives the error message “_Wayback Machine doesn’t have that page archived_”: https://web.archive.org/web/*/https://www.linkedin.com/in/felix-s-153455

I’m sure it’s only a coincidence. I’ve tried it a couple of times, here’s a screenprint.



In another strange coincidence, while I was making this post, the page with the 9 May and 11 October 2017 results has also been deleted by web.archive.org.
Fortunately I had made a screenprint...




*Best of all, I’ve found (a picture of) Felix Sater’s LinkedIn page...
Companies he has worked for are Mirax (2008-2010), Trump (2010-2011), TxOil (2011-2013), Regency Investment (1998-present), Rixos (2005-present), Sembol Construction (2007-present), Global Habitat Solutions (2009-present). Bayrock isn’t on this list.
Tevfik Arif owns a majority share in both Sembol and Rixos...*

----------


## goldenequity

who/how can docs be erased on webarchive.org?
no wait..
I guess that's a dumb question post Vault7 release.
nvr mind. 
excellent sleuthing btw. kudos. keep going. 

-----
for those that don't know.. Michael Cohen is suing Bussfeed/Fusion GPS..
https://www.politico.com/story/2018/...uzzfeed-332747
Along with George's lawsuit(s)...
the fun part will be watching what turns up during discovery/document demands/depositions.

----------


## Firestarter

> for those that don't know.. Michael Cohen is suing Bussfeed/Fusion GPS..
> https://www.politico.com/story/2018/...uzzfeed-332747
> Along with George's lawsuit(s)...
> the fun part will be watching what turns up during discovery/document demands/depositions.


Maybe that would be "_fun_", but I found it more interesting to look for the story they are suing for...
It couldn’t be that Trump and Cohen had foreknowledge on the following report could it?

After Haitian dictator Jean-Claude “Baby Doc” Duvalier had been overthrown in 1986, the Haitian government claimed that Duvalier had laundered stolen treasury funds by buying a Trump Tower apartment 54-K for $446,875 in August 1983.
Duvalier used the Panama shell company _Lasa Trade and Finance_ to buy the apartment in cash. Trump signed the deed of sale: https://www.buzzfeed.com/thomasfrank...gg0#.cqdmzr88x
(archived here: http://archive.is/Q8N7v)




> who/how can docs be erased on webarchive.org?
> no wait..
> I guess that's a dumb question post Vault7 release.


It must have been a long time ago that I first heard about carnivore/omnivore.
I  was not too long after 9/11 that I read in the papers that intelligence  agencies demand access to whatever they want under the guise of  fighting terrorism: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...ything-%96-GSM


Rothschild really is one giant “octopus” that effectively has a monopoly through all industries and political flavours.

It’s really amazing; I’ve been looking very hard for information on Bayrock that for years was in business with Donald Trump.
I only had to look for Salford to find the Rothschild link; see the following quote: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post6537827



> Rixos  owns 20 hotels across the world, mostly in Turkey, Kazakhstan,  Azerbaijan, Russia and UAE, with an annual revenue of around half a  billion euro. Sembol is one of Turkey’s leading construction companies;  its turnover is estimated at nearly $1.5 billion, mostly through public  contracts in Kazakhstan, and also building 4 Rixos hotels. Secret  documents disclosed by Football Leaks show that by a hidden arrangement  Tevfik Arif owns a majority share in Rixos and Sembol.
> A Memorandum  of Understanding (MoU) decrees that a new committee will decide on  investments, which includes Tevfik, Fettah Tamince, Mutlu Simayli, and  *Eugene Jaffe of Salford Capital Partners*.  Salford is a London based investment firm that was reputedly owned by  the deceased oligarchs Badri Patarkatsishvili (from Georgia) and *Boris Berezovsky* (from Russia). In 2010 and 2011, the Arifs provided Berezovsky – under his alias “_Platon Elenin_” - with 2 unsecured loans totalling 6.5 million GBP (around 8 million Euros).



Salford  was involved in how Rothschild, with the aid of George Soros and Mabel  of Orange, destroyed and took over the complete economy of former  Yugoslavia: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post6580309

Johannes  Sittard was Mittal's second in command from 1995-2001. Sittard has  admitted that Rothschild agent Lakshmi Mittal paid the _Chodiev group_ (of the Kazakh trio) $100 million to acquire _Karmet steelworks_ in Kazakhstan for $310 million in 1995.
Sittard said that he used the _Chodiev group_ to bribe Kazakh President Nursultan Nazarbayev, and admitted paying a huge commission.

The  Kazakh businessman and politician, Bolat Abilov, said that Mittal's  company used the Belgian company Tractebel to buy a power grid in  Almaty with a bribe of $50 million.
In 2002, it was discovered that Mittal donated £125,000 to the _Labour Party_  just 2 months before PM Tony Blair wrote to the Romanian prime minister  in support of Mittal's bid to buy the country's largest steel plant,  Sidex: http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/business/2146757.stm
(archived here: http://archive.is/8NbK)


Burak Yeneroglu was ranked number 96 on a list of Obama’s top fund-raisers for 2011-12, with $652,900.
Yeneroglu was listed as owner of “_Bayrock Natural Stone LLC_”, located in Carlstadt, New Jersey.
In November 2008, Yeneroglu had made a campaign donation to Hillary Clinton's PAC. He then listed his employer as _Bayrock Group LLC_, the parent corporation of _Bayrock Natural Stone_.

Bayrock has also sponsored various Gülenist events, and it appeared in the portfolio of _Lotus Media Productions_  of the Gülen movement. The clients of Lotus are exclusively Gülen  organisations, private Gülen schools, or Gülen charter schools.
Yeneroglu is affiliated with the _Turkic American Alliance_ that’s also close to Fethullah Gülen.

*Fettah Tamince*, who supposedly “owns” the _Rixos hotel_  chain in Turkey, while Tevfik Arif secretly owns a majority share, is  also affiliated with the Gülen Movement.  In an interview, Tamince once  said that Gülen is his "idol" and he visits him frequently in the US.

When  Mahmut Topal made three $35,800 contributions to the 2012 Obama  campaign, these were returned.  Topal listed his employer as _Calik USA_.
The  Calik Group is owned by billionaire Ahmet Calik, a friend of Turkish  President Erdogan. Son-in-law of Erdogan, Berat Albayrak, was CEO of  Calik Holding from 2007 till 2013 and has since become a Minister.
In  2009, Joshua Hendrick wrote that: 


> The GM [Gülen Movement] is  also intimately linked with Turkey's recently famous multi-billion  dollar family holding company, The Calik Group...


Gülen  Charter schools receive substantial grants from the federal government;  for example, an 28 December 2012 letter informed the _Harmony Public Schools_ (Gülen charter schools in Texas), that they would receive a grant in the amount of *$29,866,398.00*: http://turkishinvitations.weebly.com...0-a-plate.html
(archived here: http://archive.is/oZA6P)

Bayrock is apparently also in business with Fethullah Gülen: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...Clen-CIA-asset

----------


## Firestarter

> The main investors of the Doyen Group remain anonymous, except for three people:
> - Fettah Tamince, a relative of Turkish President Erdogan, who owns Star Media Group and the hotel chain Rixos (together with Tevfik Arif);
> - *Erick Thohir*, an Indonesian billionaire who bought Inter Milan;
> - Tevfik Arif.


In 2013, media tycoon Erick Thohir, Handy Soetedjo and Rosan Roeslani bought 70% of Inter Milan for a reported $400 million.

Until December 2012, Rosan Roeslani had been a Director of Indonesian mining group Bumi plc (he also managed its subsidiary Berau Coal). Bumi is listed on the London Stock Exchange.
Roeslani took $173 million out of Berau, before buying the stake in Inter Milan, and then promised to put it back by the end of the year.

In 2013, none other than *Nathaniel Nat Rothschild* owned about 15% of Bumi plc.
Rothschild effectively put Bumi together, in partnership with the Indonesian Bakrie family.
Rothschild claimed to be unhappy with the deal and said: 


> Roeslani only has the funds and freedom to do this because Bumis board have failed to take any legal action whatsoever to date against him.


 http://jewishbusinessnews.com/2013/1...football-club/
(archived here: http://archive.is/YWE26)


Over here in the Netherlands, the money laundering Doyen Group has gotten negative publicity for manipulating transfers of Ajax Amsterdam and FC Twente.
Twente even got threatened to be degraded (which didnt go through) and was banned from European competitions for 3 years by the KNVB.
In the Dutch press the affair surrounding Twente has gotten publicity, but nothing has been revealed about the money laundering Doyen Group of the Arif family and its affiliation to Donald Trump.

In 2012, *FC Twente* bought the Serbian Dusan Tadic from FC Groningen (also from the Netherlands). In 2014, FC Twente made a deal with Doyen Sports Investments. In return for a 5 million Euro loan, Doyen obtained part of the transfer rights for 7 Twente-players, including Tadic.
In 2014, Tadic was sold to the English club Southampton for some 13 million Euros - Doyen received 10% of that sum. FC Twente had to pay Tadics agent Zoran Pavlovic an additional 3.6 million Euro.

In 2013, FC Twente, made another deal with Represetanciones Internacionales Vijai to buy the Mexican Jesús Corona for 3.5 million Euro from Monterrey. In 2015, Corona was sold for some 12 million Euros to FC Porto, of which Vijai got 60%.
I dont know which money launderers control Vijai.

In March 2015, FC Twente had to retract its annual financial statement (for 2014-2015) because of irregularities surrounding the transfer of Dusan Tadic to Southampton (in Dutch): https://www.volkskrant.nl/sport/de-c...rman~a4273514/

Ajax Amsterdam made deals with the British agent Matthew Kay of Doyen to get high transfer sums for 4 youth players by selling them before the end of their contracts (in Dutch): https://nos.nl/artikel/2091602-ajax-...gdspelers.html


In our Brave New World, the Legal system protects the big crooks
In December 2015, the CAS ordered *Sporting Lisbon* to pay £12.5 million of the transfer of *Marcos Rojo* to Manchester United. Plus 75% of any transfer fee over £17 million if Rojo is sold by Manchester United.
Doyen Sports was also behind Manchester Citys £42 million transfer of Eliaquim Mangala: http://www.independent.co.uk/sport/f...-a6787046.html


On 20 January 20 2014, Doyens Nelio Lucas celebrated his 35th birthday in the presence of *Real Madrid president Florentino Perez, CEO of Atlético de Madrid Miguel Angel Gil, AC Milan vice-president Adriano Galliani and his daughter (that was hired by Doyen), Inter Milans sporting director, the directors of English club Fulham, Portuguese side Sporting and Spanish club Sevilla, and the son of the president of Portuguese club Porto* as well.
Lucas also had excellent relations with *Vincent Labrune*, who from 2011 to 2016 was president of the French club Marseille.

On 14 occasions in 2014, 2015, Lucas brought pretty young women to help with business deals, the plane tickets paid by his offshore company Vela.

In 2014, Efendi Arif wrote to Lucas about his players in that years World Cup in Brazil: *Mangala, Promes, Defour, Januzaj, Xavi, Falcao, Rojo, Negredo, de Gea, and Neymar*.

Doyen Sports owned 60% of the transfer rights in the Moroccan Abdel Barrada. In 2013, Barrada left the Spanish Getafe, for United Arab Emirates side Al-Jazira. The mere 3.35 million Euro  Doyen  twice what it paid only 2 years earlier  was considered a disappointment.
The move of the Colombian *Radamel Falcao from Atlético Madrid to Monaco* in 2013, in which Doyen owned a 33% stake, made a profit of 5.3 million Euro, which was again disappointing.

In 2014, English club Manchester City bought the French *Eliaquim Mangala from FC Porto* for 45 million Euros, Doyen Sports earned 10 million Euro in the deal, which was 4 times the price they had paid.
Just 5 days later, Lucas arranged for 2 million Euros be transferred to shell company PMCI in Abu Dhabi, labelled as consultancy.

Porto defender *Sergio de Oliveira* got a free transfer by his club Porto. In January 2015, shortly after Doyen Sports had begun representing the player, Porto decided to buy him back with Doyen Sports help.
Doyen Sports was De Oliveiras agent, with a 25% stake in the player, bought for 500,000 Euro from Porto with a 300,000 Euro commission.
Because Portuguese law prohibits a person or company to represent more than 1 party, Lucas turned to Fifa-licensed agent Kevin Caruana who signed for the 300,000 Euro-commission (to be paid via Vela). Caruana was paid 2,000 Euro for his services.

In 2014, Porto announced that it had bought *Yacine Brahimi* for 6.5 million Euro. In reality, Brahimi had cost 9.5 million Euro, of which 8 million Euro was paid by Doyen Sports for 80% in the transfer rights.
Porto paid a commission of 500,000 Euro into the account of Doyen Sports shell company Denos, in Dubai. Because Lucas did not have an agents licence, his colleague Juan Manuel Lopez signed the contract.
A year later, on 29 July 2015, Lucas secretly paid 1.5 million Euro for Brahimi, through Denos.
A little more than a month later, Brahimi renegotiated his contract with Porto including the club buying his image rights for 4 million Euros. Lucas received 500,000 Euro in a commission payment from Porto, which was sent into Lucass Maltese-registered company Vela via its Liechtenstein bank account.
Vela was also given a mandate for the future sale of Brahimi, with 10% of the transfer rights.

In February 2014, Doyen Sports bought a stake in Adnan Januzajs image rights, for 1.5 million Euros.
Januzaj was paid another 500,000 Euro bonus through offshore structures.

Doyen Sports has transferred 10.8 million Euros in secret commissions into the companies Denos, Rixos and PMCI.
When Nelio Lucas was negotiating mining deals in Brazil, Sierra Leone and Angola; he asked Efendi Arif  _Do you thing I should bribe them???_ to which Efendi answered _Yes bro_: https://theblacksea.eu/index.php?idT...&recType=story
(archived here: http://archive.is/Ln3T5)

----------


## Firestarter

By chance, I stumbled upon a list of the members of the Committee of 300 of Queen Elizabeth, and was shocked to see so many “Russian” oligarchs that I’ve repeatedly seen in investigating the “Turkish” connections of Donald Trump (what about all of those Nobel Pize winners?)…
Roman Abramovich - of the Chabad-Lubavitch movement, wife is friends with the Kushners, worth $12 billion.
Pyotr Aven – director of the Alfa Group.
Leonard Blavatnik –worth $10 billion.
Patokh Chodiev – Uzbek, one the Kazakh trio in business with Tevfik Arif, worth $3 billion.
Oleg Deripaska – CEO of RUSAL, worth $17 billion.
Mikhail Fridman – CEO Alfa Group, worth $15 billion.
Lev Leviev – Bukharian-Israeli, of the Chabad-Lubavitch movement, associate of Sapir and Kushner, in busness with Prevezon, worth $12 billion
Alexander Mashkevitch – Kazakh-Israeli, one the Kazakh trio in business with Tevfik Arif.

There are of course lots of Royals, Rothschilds and Rockefellers in the list…
Andrew Duke of York; Charles Prince of Wales; Philip Duke of Edinburgh; William Prince of Wales. 
Princess Beatrix; Prince Constantijn; Mabel (widow of Prince Friso); King Willem-Alexander.
Prince Albert II of Belgium.
Prince Juan Carlos of Spain.

Benjamin de Rothschild; David Rene de Rothschild; Evelyn de Rothschild; Leopold de Rothschild; Baron Jacob Rothschild.
David Rockefeller Jr.; Nicholas Rockefeller.

A huge amount of politicians and business executives in the US…
George HW Bush – ex-US President.
Lloyd Blankfein – CEO Goldman-Sachs.
Wesley Clark – Rhodes Scholar.
Bill Clinton – ex-US President.
Gary Cohn – President and COO of Goldman Sachs.
Bill Gates – ex-CEO Microsoft, worth $61 billion.
Al Gore – ex-US Vice President.
Henry Kissinger – ex-US Secretary of State.
Stephen A. Schwarzman – CEO Blackstone Group, worth $4.7 billion.
George Soros – worth $20 billion.
Joseph Stiglitz – former Chief Economist of World Bank (supposed whistleblower).
James Jr. Woolsey – ex-Director of CIA, Rhodes Scholar, advisor to Flynn Intel, former senior adviser to Trump, his wife Nancye is Nowruz Ambassador, member of Henry Jackson Society .

Compared to the US, a relatively small amount of politicians, business executives from Britain…
Tony Blair – ex British PM.
David Cameron – ex British PM.
Peter Mandelson –ex-European Commissioner for Trade.
George Osborne – ex-Chancellor of the Exchequer of UK.
David and Simon Reuben – owners Trans-World Metals, associates of the the Kazakh trio in business with Tevfik Arif, worth $9 billion.
Peter Sutherland – chairman of Goldman Sachs International, steering committee of Bilderberg, Honorary Chairman of Trilateral Commission, financial adviser to the Vatican.

I’ll end this interesting selection with some other “interesting” names…
Charles Bronfman – Canadian Jew, worth $2 billion.
Edgar Bronfman Jr. – ex-CEO of Warner Music Group.
Stefano Delle Chiaie – connected to Operation Condor.
Vittorio Emanuele Prince of Naples – member of P2 masonic lodge.
Etienne Davignon – chairman of Bilderberg.
Mikhail Gorbachev – Ex-Chairman of Soviet Union.
Lakshmi Mittal – Indian steel magnate, in business with Chodiev, CEO of ArcelorMittal, second man at ArcelorMittal was Johannes Sittard who was in business with Arif.
Rupert Murdoch – US-Australian media mogul, close to Kushner, Director of NewsCorp.
Shimon Peres – ex-PM of Israel.
Joseph Alois Ratzinger – deposed Pope Benedict XVI: http://themillenniumreport.com/2015/...-who-are-they/

----------


## Firestarter

Since 1994, there are also connections from Nat Rothschilds friend and business associate, FBI-collaborator Oleg Deripaska, to the Trans-World of the Reuben brothers and Lev Chernoi that employed Tevfik Arif.




> Patokh Chodiev has said that the Kazakh trio (Chodiev, Mashkevich and Alijan Ibragimov) first met the London based billionaires, David and Simon Reuben, in the spring of 1992.
> Tevfik was recruited by the Trans World Group because of his good connections in Kazakhstan. Tevfiks younger brother, Refik Arif, was senior manager at the Kazakh Ministry of Industry from 1991 to 1999.
> Trans World was started around 1991 by the Reubens and Uzbekistan-born Israeli oligarchs, Lev and Michael Cherney. It was the successor to Trans Commodities, an import/export business of the Ukrainian Semyon Sam Kislin, who employed the Cherneys in the late 1980s.


 David and Simon Reuben set up Trans-World in 1977, and began exporting aluminium from the USSR in the 1980s. By 1991-92 Trans-World was handling almost half of Russian aluminium exports.
In May 1992, David Reuben became friends with Russian businessman Lev Chernoi and they became business partners. Together they brought a 20% stake in Krasnoyarsk and a controlling interest in Bratsk, the 2 largest smelters in Russia.
In 1994, the Reubens began their relationship with Oleg Deripaska, who had access to shares in the Sayansk smelter, the third largest and most profitable smelter in Russia. The group also owned a stake in the Novolipetsk steel mill, and owned plants in Kazakhstan that supplied the Russian plants.
In 1997, Trans-World was Russias largest aluminium exporter with sales of $6 billion (£3.7 billion).

In 1994, the Reubens shares in Krasnoyarsk were seized. Eventually Trans-World regained control of the smelter, with the help from Aleksander Lebed, who became governor of Krasnoyarsk in 1998 after campaign contributions from Chernoi.
Chernoi has allied himself with Russian oligarchs Roman Abramovich and the late Boris Berezovsky, who bought Trans-Worlds assets.

In November 1997, Deripaska ended contracts with Trans-World. Trans-World sued him for fraud: http://www.reubenbrothers.com/alumin...ack-in-russia/
(archived here: http://archive.is/02RZY)


Until Roman Abramovich entered aluminium, he was dealing in oil with his mentor, Boris Berezovsky.
In 1993, Lev and Mikhail Chernoi were employees of the French Trans Commodities and left to join Trans World. At its height, in 1997, it produced half of Russia's aluminium and a fifth of its steel.
In 1995, Berezovsky had arranged that a consortium of Russian interests bought a stake in Sibneft.

On 17 February 2000, Abramovich was present at a meeting in Moscow with Deripaska, the Chernois, and Iskander Makhmudov.
Abramovich had control over the state-owned oil company Sibneft, and had the supported of the new Prime Minister Vladimir Putin. Three months later, Putin would be made president.
Abramovichs proposal led to the creation of Russian Aluminium (Rusal) that would become Russia's largest and the third-largest aluminium company in the world. Deripaska was appointed as general manager, while Abramovich, and Sibneft, would be a major shareholder.

In December 1996, Swiss police arrested Mikhail Chernoi, suspecting him of being in contact with a Russian Mafioso. Because the Russian authorities refused to provide information, Chernoi had to be released.
In 1998, the World Bank wrote in a report that Marc Rich, the US fugitive that was pardoned by then US President Clinton, had given seed capital to Trans World.
In 2000, Trans World was investigated by the authorities in the UK, Germany and Switzerland during 2000 for laundering $7 billion before Abramovich had taken control. The police investigations were dropped, with no charges brought: https://www.theguardian.com/business...ussia.football
(archived here: http://archive.is/32XRm)


Roman Abramovich is of course the owner of Chelsea, while the Doyen Group of Tevfik Arif and co is laundering money through soccer transfers


In 2009, the FBI (when its director was Robert Mueller) asked Oleg Deripaska in a series of secret hotel meetings in Paris, Vienna, Budapest and Washington to funnel millions of dollars to Iran.
One agent who negotiated with Deripaska was Andrew McCabe, recently fired as FBI deputy director. McCabe supposedly played a seminal role in starting the Trump-Russia story.

The FBI rewarded Deripaska for his help. In  2009, Deripaska visited Washington on a rare law enforcement parole visa. Since 2011, Deripaska was granted entry on at least 8 occasions on a diplomatic passport (even though hes no diplomat).
In 2016, couple of months before Trump was elected, Deripaska was in New York as part of Russias UN delegation when 3 FBI agents awakened him to discussed how Russia could get Trump elected.

I wouldnt claim that Robert Mueller is completely blind, but it is sort of strange that in his indictment of Manafort (the investigation has been running for more than a year) Deripaska isnt even mentioned. Some lawyers have argued that Deripaskas absence from Muellers indictments could be related to his connections to the FBI. According to Melanie Sloan, a _far more significant issue_ is that the earlier FBI operation was probably illegal in violation of the Antideficiency Act.

Maybe some reporter can find out what a conflict of interest is: http://thehill.com/opinion/white-hou...ssian-oligarch
(archived here: http://archive.is/e2uwc)

----------


## Firestarter

> In December 2007, Trump hosted the wedding of Sapir’s daughter, Zina, and Leviev’s right-hand man, Rosen, at Mar-a-Lago. A few months later, Leviev met Trump to discuss potential deals in Moscow. Trump has called Sapir “a great friend”.
> In June 2008, Zina Sapir and Rosen held a bris for their newborn son. Trump and Jared Kushner attended the bris.
> 
> Kushner married Ivanka Trump and in 2015 bought the old New York Times building on West 43rd Street from Leviev for $295 million.
> Ivanka and Jared also formed a close relationship with Abramovich’s wife, Dasha Zhukova.
> Ivanka and Jared, go to the worshipping ceremonies at a Chabad synagogue in Washington.
> 
> Bayrock-Sapir, (then) led by Soviet émigrés Tevfik Arif, Felix Sater and Tamir Sapir, are all 3 connected to Chabad.
> Sater and another Bayrock employee, Daniel Ridloff, who at one time both worked for the Trump Organization, belong to the Port Washington Chabad house. Sater told POLITICO that he sits on the boards of numerous Chabad entities in the US and abroad.
> ...


In June 2013, Trump hosted a dinner at The Palazzo, Las Vegas (owned by Trump’s biggest campaign financier Sheldon Adelson) for billionaire developer Aras Agalarov, and his son, pop singer Emin Agalarov. Also present were Trump’s lawyer Michael Cohen and Ike Kaveladze, an executive of Agalarov's Crocus International.
After the dinner, a group including included Trump, Emin, Nana Meriwether and her date Alex Soros (son of George Soros) went for an after party. Emin chatted with Alex Soros and invited him to Moscow.

The next night, when the Miss USA pageant was staged, Trump hit the stage to announce that the next Miss Universe pageant would be held coming November in Russia. In front of the audience, the Agalarovs and Trump signed the contract for the event.

In November 2013, in Moscow, Aras Agalarov arranged that Putin’s right-hand man, Dmitry Peskov, called him to speak to Donald Trump over the phone.
Peskov invited Trump for the coming Olympics.

Emin Agalarov married the daughter of the president of Azerbaijan, Leyla Aliyeva. Emin was allowed to do a performance at the Moscow Miss Universe show.
Aras Agalarov was “Putin’s Builder”, who was hired to construct the 2012 Asian-Pacific Economic Cooperation summit in Vladivostok. Later in 2013, Putin would award Agalarov the “Order of Honour of the Russian Federation” medal: https://www.motherjones.com/politics...chael-isikoff/

See Rotem Rosen, Aras Agalarov, Donald and Alex Sapir in Moscow, 2013.

----------


## Firestarter

> See from left to right Mehmet Ali Yalçindag, President Erdogan and Aydin Dogan.





> See from left to right: Ivanka Trump, Sema Dogan, Begümhan Dogan Faralyali, Donald Trump, Mehmet Ali Yalçindag and Aydin Dogan at the Trump Towers Mall in Istanbul. The mall had been opened a day before on 20 April 2012, where Recep Tayyip Erdogan and his wife appeared.


The picture was removed,here it is again...

----------


## Firestarter

Last week, special cover-up artist Robert Mueller recommended that Flynn be spared jail time, because he helped so well in the Russia investigation as well as 2 other (unnamed) matters under investigation by the Justice Department.
Muellers memo, which was highly censored, did not offer details on the other investigations in which Flynn cooperated.

Michael Flynns attorneys asked the federal judge to spare him prison time and instead sentence him to at most 1 year probation and 200 hours of community service.
Flynn's request comes about 1 year after he pleaded guilty to lying to FBI agents about his contacts with the Russian ambassador to the US.

Flynn's attorneys argued that Flynn has done more than 62 hours of interviews with Muellers office in 19 meetings and also provided thousands of documents to the Justice Department which shows how well he cooperated: https://thehill.com/homenews/adminis...-him-jail-time

Nothing on Turkey, and I still dont know who ultimately paid the $535,000 that was funelled through Ekim Alptekins Inovo BV to the Flynn Intel Group.

----------


## Firestarter

*Ronn Torossian - Chabad*

It´s amazing; I´ve found a story on a member of the Chabad - like Felix Sater, Tamir Sapir, Michael Cohen and Jared Kushner – PR-agent Ronn Torossian, who seems to be connected to just about all of the major players in the scandals that surround Donald Trump.
This shows that the Chabad movement really is at the centre of the Trump saga...

Ronn Torossian´s colleague Hank Sheinkopf, who counted Bill Clinton (again a Trump-connection!) among his clients, was even ordained a rabbi in 2011 by Rabbi Yitzchak Yehuda Yaroslavsky of Kfar Chabad, the Lubavitch enclave in Israel.

In 2011, Torossian and Ofer Biton were accused of blackmailing prominent Kabbalah rabbi Yoshiyahu Yosef Pinto. Torossian has denied and was never charged.
Biton was also accused of funnelling donations from the rabbi’s followers to Michael Grimm. Pinto, Grimm and Biton were all sentenced to prison. After Grimm´s prison sentence was over he ran for his old House seat endorsed by none other than the SCL Group´s Steve Bannon: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post6696871

Torossian has been working for Felix Sater, who said: 


> At the highest level of intensity that any client may have, Ronn is still 10 times more intense.


See Torossian with Sater.


Torossian was first introduced to Trump’s long-time lawyer Michael Cohen through Trump pal and early Torossian client Stewart Rahr. Another client of his, Gene Freidman, also arranged for him to meet Cohen.
Last year, Freidman was indicted on fraud and larceny charges related to his taxi business. Freidman reportedly managed a fleet of taxis owned by Cohen.

In 2014, Torossian and the Leningrad-born Freidman were at a wedding at a Brighton Beach steakhouse with Alfa Bank co-founder and Russian oligarch Mikhail Fridman.
The Alfa Bank was famously caught communicating with Spectrum Health (of the Devos family) and the Trump Organization during the 2016 presidential election: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post6588358

In 2012, Paul Manafort and his lieutenant Rick Gates apporached Torossian in 2012 and tried to hire him with money from offshore accounts to lobby for the government of Ukraine, an offer Torossian has said he rejected.
For more on Paul Manafort: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post6555024

And Torossian has also worked for the Turkish government, which still denies the Armenian genocide.
Torossian’s father is Armenian, but he explained: 


> I am Jewish. I am American born and raised in a Jewish home, and proudly educate my children in Jewish day schools. I do not and never have considered myself to be Armenian.


Paolo Zampolli, UN ambassador for Dominica is also a friend of Ronn Torossian. Zampolli describes him as a “unique character” and a “mastermind”: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post6738618

When Moshe Lax, a former business partner of Ivanka Trump who introduced her to Jared Kushner,  was accused of financial misconduct he hired Torossian to make a video  in response.
Torossian’s children go to the same New York private school that Ivanka and Jared Kushner’s children attended before they moved to Washington.

Trump’s longest-serving non-official adviser Roger Stone, has also worked with Torossian: https://israelpalestinenews.org/meet...erything-else/
(archived here: http://web.archive.org/web/20190123170813/https://israelpalestinenews.org/meet-the-pro-trump-pro-israel-pr-guy-at-the-center-of-the-mueller-probe-and-everything-else/)

----------


## Firestarter

*Zampolli, Sapir, Rosen*




> Paolo Zampolli, UN ambassador for Dominica is also a friend of Ronn Torossian. Zampolli describes him as a “unique character” and a “mastermind”: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post6738618


Paolo Zampolli isn’t only connected to Trump, Epstein, Clinton and the Vatican but he is also a direct business partner of Alex Sapir and Rotem Rosen’s ASRR Capital that were also in business with the Bayrock of Tevfik Arif, Felix Sater and Donald Trump.

In 2012, a deal between Zuma and developers Alex Sapir and Rotem Rosen was brokered by Paolo Zampolli.
In another Zampolli-brokered deal with Sapir and Rosen, Los Angeles-based Koi Group opened its first Manhattan eatery in Trump Hotel Soho: https://nypost.com/2012/09/17/japans-culinary-designs/

In 2015, ASRR Capital with the Turkish Suzer Group (Turkey again!), represented by Zampolli, bought a Madison Avenue townhouse for $18.5 million: https://therealdeal.com/2015/02/02/s...use-for-18-5m/

Every “conspiracy theorist” knows, since Pizzagate, that pizza restaurants are really places were children are abused in satanic rituals, but only... if it involves Hillary Clinton and John Podesta (or something like that).

In 2013, Paolo Zampolli, Alex Sapir and Rotem Rosen also together opened the kosher pizza restaurant Luzzo’s at 261 Madison Ave. at 37th Street in New York.
Luzzo would also offer takeout at Koi (also owned by Sapir and Rosen): https://nypost.com/2013/09/15/kosher...zz-on-madison/

----------


## Firestarter

Chelsea Clinton and husband, Goldman Sachs banker Marc Mezvinsky, remained friendly with Ghislaine Maxwell until 2011 or 2015 (claiming that they didn’t know that she ran the child sex ring with Jeffrey Epstein): 


> Chelsea and Marc were friendly with her because of her relationship with a dear friend of theirs. When that relationship ended, Chelsea and Marc’s friendship with her ended as well.


For several years, Maxwell was romantically linked with Ted Waitt, the billionaire founder of Gateway Inc.. It was reportedly Waitt, who brought Maxwell along when he was invited to the wedding of Chelsea and Mezvinsky.
And Waitt, who introduced the couple to Maxwell in 2011.

Two witnesses said that Maxwell, Clinton and Mezvinsky flew together on a private plane to rendezvous with Waitt. One of them said in 2009.

In 2012, Maxwell launched her own Ocean-charity, the TerraMar Project, which announced it was shutting after Epstein’s arrest.
In 2013, the Clinton Global Initiative announced a TerraMar initiative among the “commitments to action” at its annual meeting.

In 2013, TerraMar’s website describes the alliance between TerraMar; the Global Partnerships Forum; the late Stuart Beck; and the friend of Torossian, Trump and Clinton, Paolo Zampolli: https://www.politico.com/story/2019/...linton-1424120

----------


## Firestarter

It looks like the Chabad-Lubavitch link to the paedophile networks of Jeffrey Epstein, Tevfik Arif and Donald Trump is covered up by our wonderful media.

There have been reports on gay paedophilia in Australia at the Yeshivah of Chabad leader, Yitzchok Groner.

In late 1989, David Kramer started teaching at the Yeshivah primary school, where he immediately started molesting perhaps dozens of underage boys. Kramers child victims included 2 sons of Zephaniah Waks.
In 1992, Waks complained about the abuse to the principal of the Yeshivah school, Rabbi Abraham Glick. Even though Kramer had admitted the abuse within hours, he wasnt fired.
After Waks called a meeting of parents to pressure the school, he was told Kramer had been dismissed. He wasn´t told that Groner had given Kramer an air ticket to Israel.

In 1996, Zephaniah Waks discovered that another son, Manny Waks, had been molested for years at Yeshivah. By the son of a senior Chabad rabbi and also by David Cyprys.
Groner had known that Cyprys was a paedophile since 1984, when a boy and his father complained to the head of Chabad Youth. The father also confronted Groner.
Complaints about Cyprys kept coming in. Groner covered up the abuse and kept employing Cyprys.

Another boy, AVR, was repeatedly abused for 9 months. AVR was expelled from the school immediately after his mother complained. AVR and his mother went to the police.
Cyprys was only charged with indecent assault, because the boy couldnt testify on the rapes. In 1992, Cyprys pleaded guilty and was fined $1,500, without the conviction being recorded in the media.
Cyprys continued abusing boys.

AVB had grown up in the Yeshivah community in Bondi, where he was abused as a boy in the 1980s by Daniel Gug Hayman, a major donor to the community.
AVB had also been abused by the youth leader David Cyprys.

When Manny Waks returned to Melbourne in 2000, Cyprys was still on duty as a security officer at the Yeshivah centre. Manny complained of being sexually abused by him to the cops, but by 2003 the investigation was going nowhere.
Yeshivah claims that in 2003 it cut its links with Cyprys. But in reality he remained on the board of the Elwood synagogue and in 2006 became a director of the Council of Orthodox Synagogues of Victoria.

After Manny Waks and his father exposed what had happened in the Age they were trashed by Zionist Jews all over the world on the internet. They were accused of being a betrayer (_moser_).
Seven weeks after the publication in the Age, Cyprys was (finally) charged with 16 counts of indecent assault and 13 counts of gross indecency involving 12 victims. Cyprys was eventually charged on 41 counts  including rape  committed from 1982 to 1991.
Cyprys was found guilty of rape, subsequently pleaded guilty to 12 further charges and was sentenced to 8 years in prison.

A couple of months after Groners death in 2008, it was reported that David Kramer was sentenced to 7 years in prison in St Louis, Missouri, for molesting children at a youth camp.
Kramer was extradited to Australia and pleaded guilty in July 2013 to molesting 4 boys at Yeshivah in the early 1990s. He was sentenced to 18 months in prison.

Zvi Telsner, who has worked to keep this sordid affair covered up, is still the leader of Melbournes Chabad community in St Kilda: https://www.theguardian.com/australi...wish-community
(archived here: http://archive.is/1op8a)

----------


## Firestarter

Its apparent that the cabal of (mostly Jewish) gangsters surrounding Trump are all connected.
In this post I bring 2 long stories that show how they work together.


At the 1989 party on Maxwells yacht, the _Lady Ghislaine_, not only Roy Cohns protege Donald Trump was present but also his long-time law partner Tom Bolan and 2 of Cohns closest friends: journalists William Safire and Barbara Walters.
Also on Maxwell´s yacht was former Secretary of the Navy and former Henry Kissinger staffer Jon Lehman, who later was associated with the Project for a New American Century (PNAC).

Barbara Walters was so close to Roy Cohn, that Cohn actually insinuated that she was his girlfriend (to hide that he was a gay paedophile).
Donald Trump and Barbara Walters have had an on-and-off friendship that goes back years. In 2009, they rekindled their friendship.
Walters is also in Jeffrey Epstein´s little black book, that´s close to Roy Cohn and Donald Trump is TV journalist.

Mega Group members were connected to the crime network of Jewish mobster Meyer Lansky.
Hedge fund manager Michael Steinhardt, revealed that his father, Sol Red McGee Steinhardt, was Lanskys associate and a major player in New Yorks criminal scene. 
Another MEGA member, Steven Spielberg, is a protege of the mob-connected media mogul Lew Wasserman, who backed much of Ronald Reagans film and political career.
Mega Group member Lester Crown (former president of weapons firm General Dynamics) has a brother-in-law named David Schine, Cohns confidant and alleged lover in the McCarthy hearings.

Robert Maxwell (Ghislaine´s daddy) also partnered with brothers Edgar and Charles Bronfman (prominent members of Mega).
In 1988, Robert Maxwell and Charles Bronfman  became major shareholders in the Israeli pharmaceutical company Teva. In 1989, Robert Maxwell and Charles Bronfman tried to buy the _Jerusalem Post_ newspaper.
In the late 1980s, Robert Maxwell also worked with the NXIVM-affiliated Edgar Bronfman to make a deal with the Soviet Union on mass emigration of Soviet Jews to Israel.

Mega Group members Ronald Lauder and Max Fisher were connected to Roy Cohn and Tom Bolan, who were also associates of the Lansky crime network.
Trump ally George Nader, who was part of the Trump 2016 campaign, is also close to Trump´s Education Secretary Betsy DeVos´ brother Erik Prince (of Blackwater infamy). Nader was recently charged with child sex trafficking charges. Nader had earlier been caught with child pornography in 1984 and 1990. Nader had planned to work with Lauder for Benjamin Bibi Netanyahu.

Ronald Lauder is the billionaire heir to the Estee Lauder cosmetics fortune, and was another client and friend of Roy Cohn. Lauder is also the president of the World Jewish Congress.
Lauder has been close to Donald Trump since at least the early 1970s, when both attended the Wharton School at the University of Pennsylvania. Lauder was also close to Epsteins only known client, Leslie Wexner.
In 1983, Ronald Lauder became US Deputy Assistant Secretary of Defense for European and NATO Affairs. Soon after his appointment, he served on the Dinner Tribute Committee for the Zionist organisation Bnai Brith (parent organisation of the Anti-Defamation League, ADL) in Roy Cohns honor. Cohns father, Albert Cohn, had been president of Bnai Briths powerful New England-New York chapter and Roy Cohn himself was a member of Bnai Briths Banking and Finance Lodge, whose honorary chairmen included Donald Trump, Rupert Murdoch and Alan Greenberg (who as head of Bear Stearns hired Jeffrey Epstein), another friend of Donald.

Lauder is a long-time funder of Israeli university IDC Herzliya that is linked to Mossad and Israeli military intelligence.
Lauder co-founded the Eastern European broadcasting network CETV with Kissinger aide and Reagan speechwriter Mark Palmer. Palmer was also a co-founder of CIA-front the National Endowment for Democracy (NED).
In 1997, Netanyahu became prime minister of Israel after being backed by Ronald Lauder.
Lauders most important activity was bringing Arthur Finkelstein for Netanyahus 1996 campaign. Netanyahu later enlisted Lauder and George Nader as his peace envoys to Syria.

Jeffrey Epstein was bankrolling software for critical electronic infrastructure in the US and abroad from a company with deep connections to Israeli military intelligence, Trump associates and Mega. This looks like software similar to the infamous PROMIS that was used to spy on govermment agencies around the world.
In 2015, Ehud Barak and Epstein formed a company, now called Carbyne, to invest in the Israel-based Reporty that sells its software to 911 call centers and emergency service providers with access to a callers camera, location and checks the callers identity against any linked government database. It has been marketed as a solution to mass shootings.
Epstein loaned Carbyne´s chairman Barak millions to invest in Carbyne. Major Trump donor Peter Thiel is a Carbyne investor.
Several Trump associates are on Carbyne´s board of directors: former employee of Thiel´s Palantir Trae Stephens (member of the Trump transition team), former Secretary of Homeland Security Michael Chertoff and Trump donor Eliot Tawill: https://www.mintpressnews.com/mega-g...candal/261172/
(archived here: http://archive.is/j9fAn)


Arthur Finkelstein, whos linked to MEGA member Ron Lauder, served as a mentor to Lee Atwater and Trump´s long-time unofficial adviser Roger Stone.
Ron Lauder is implicated in Netanyahus corruption scandal, which is also linked to Trump´s son-in-law Jared Kushner and Beny Steinmetz.

In 2010, Finkelstein and Robert Mercer financed Rick Lazios campaign.

On 22 May 1992, that date couldn´t be anything numeric, George Lang and Ron Lauder partnered to open a restaurant. Lang is linked to Arpad Goncz, who was the first to appoint the Zionist Gatestone Institute supported Viktor Orban as Prime Minister  of Hungaria.
In 2008, none other than Arthur Finkelstein and his business partner George Birnbaum began advising Orban.

In 2013, Facebooks Mark Zuckerberg partners with Finkelstein protégé Jon Lerner.

Heres an overview of some of the links between Finkelstein, Lauder, David Horowitz and Donald Trump.


Note the little known Ronn Torossian of the Chabad, who appears to be connected to just about all of the Trump scandals.
Ronn Torossian is a spokesperson for Evgeny Gene Freidman, who has been Michael Cohens (Trumps lawyer, now in jail) Taxi Medallion business partner since the 1990s.
Torossian works for Ketchum, like the wife of Ezra Cohen-Watnick, who was was Mike Flynns hire at the NSA.
Ronn Torossian knows Russian oligarch Vladimir Lisin since at least 2009, who was involved in the 2006 Rosneft IPO with Roman Abramovich and Oleg Deripaska.

In 2001, Trump aide Stephen Miller invited David Horowitz to speak at his school, they are still friends. David Horowitz is also a frequent contributor to Breitbart.com.
Horowitz runs the website Frontpagemag.com that has featured Sebastian Gorka and Stephen Miller. Ronn Torossian has also published articles at Frontpagemag.com. Some of Torossians articles were written with Arthur Finkelsteins business partner from 2003 to 2017, George Birnbaum. 

Roger Stone and member of the Trump campaign Michael Caputo have worked for Ukrainian politician Volodymyr Lytvyn, who was an aide to President Leonid Kuchma from 199499 and his chief of staff from 1999 to 2002.
Another of Kuchmas chiefs of staff was Viktor Medvedchuk, who worked with Paul Manafort on Viktor Yanukovychs 2004 presidential campaign in the Ukraine.
The daughter of Viktor Medvedchuks godfather is none other than Vladimir Putin and her godmother is the wife of Putins Prime Minister, Dmitry Medvedev, Svetlana Medvedeva: https://medium.com/@JamesFourM/trump...t-dcddaf8658b4
(archived here: http://archive.is/zBcsD)


For more on the SCL Group, Cambridge Analytica, Robert Mercer, David Horowitz, the Gatestone Institute and the Trump campaign: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post6696871

----------


## Firestarter

The MEGA Group sure is interesting. It looks to me that the same Zionist Chabad-Lubavitch cult that is oh so close to presidents Vladimir Putin and Donald Trump (the Kushner family are Lubavitchers).

See some pictures of Vladimir Putin with his Chabad buddies: http://www.filoumenos.com/forum/view...p?f=19&p=83532



The good friend of Jeffrey Epstein, who reportedly had sex with child sex slave Virginia Roberts Giuffre, Trump-supporter Alan Dershowitz is a member of Chabad-Lubavitch: https://www.chabad.org/search/keywor...Dershowitz.htm

In 1973, Alan M. Dershowitz separated from his first wife Sue Barlach, after fourteen years of marriage, and she soon filed for divorce. The case went to court in early 1976.

Sue had been given provisional custody of the children, but Dershowitz was seeking sole custody. He brought in psychiatrist Pierre Johannet for an expert witness, who advised that Dershowitz should be given sole custudy after Dershowitz let him listen to tapes of phone conversations with Barlach. On the phone, Sue called him names over the telephone while the children listened.
Judge Haskell Freedman noted that Sue interfered with Dershowitzs visits with the children and harshly insulted Dershowitzs new girlfriend, Jeanne Baker. Freedman relied on the testimony from a number of witnesses, including Sues sister Marilyn, who was married to Dershowitzs brother...

In Judge Freedmans lengthy findings of fact, he wrote that Dershowitzs behaviour toward Sue _negatively affected the plaintiffs health to the extent that she required medical treatment and briefly some psychiatric therapy_.
On New Years Eve 1983, Sue Barlach reportedly committed suicide by jumping from the Brooklyn Bridge: https://rense.com/general85/skel.htm

According to Jack Leavitt, Dershowitz found out that Sue Barlach was having an affair with another woman. In the resulting fight, Alan Dershowitz beat his wife up so badly that she had to be hospitalised.
Dershowitz used all of his influence to keep the story out of the media: http://web.archive.org/web/20080908120505/http://judicial-inc.biz/der_showitz_misogynists_and_apartheid_israel.htm


The late mother of member of MEGA, propaganda master Steven Spielberg, Leah Adler proudly boasted on being a Lubavitcher: https://jewinthecity.com/2017/02/my-...-chasidic-jew/


Mega Group member Ronald S. Lauder replaced long-time president of the World Jewish Congress, Edgar Bronfman Sr., in 2007.

Rabbi Chaskel Besser was a leader of the of the American Agudath Israel and partnered with Ron Lauder to found the Ronald S. Lauder Foundation in Poland.
Lauder had recently met Chabad-Lubavitch emissary Rabbi Yaakov Biderman, who had just opened a school in Vienna, Austria, where Lauder served as US ambassador.

See Ronald Lauder holding a Torah scroll that he received from Rabbi Biderman, chairman of Chabad-Lubavitch headquarters in Austria.


Ronald Lauder greets students at the Lauder Chabad school in Vienna: https://www.chabad.org/news/article_...ol-Toasted.htm
(archived here: http://archive.is/0bc7w)


When I think about racists, I picture neo-Nazi skinheads, wearing a miltary outfit decorated with Swastikas. Maybe I´ve misunderstood, but to me the following video from December 1988 shows that the Chabad is about as racist as the KKK.

Rabbi Rebbe explains to Ron Lauder that _at the first encounter of two Jews, they SHOULD do something for a third Jew_ (watch it before it´s gone): https://www.chabad.org/therebbe/livi...-Third-Jew.htm

----------


## Firestarter

In this post a story that a high Qatar official linked longtime Trump attorney and Lubavitcher Michael Cohen and Michael Flynn to bribes...
 There are also links to the SCL group's spin doctor Steve Bannon.


Ahmed al-Rumaihi, who was in charge of a $100 billionn Qatari investment fund at the time, has repeatedly talked about Donald Trump’s personal lawyer, Michael Cohen, in December 2016 asking him for an upfront fee of $1 million for his connections to Trump.

On 12 December 2016, Al-Rumaihi escorted Qatari foreign minister Mohammed bin Abdulrahman Al Thani, in the presence of Michael Cohen, for a meeting with destined NSA Mike Flynn in the Trump Tower.
Some claim that Al-Rumaihi’s visit was connected to the sale of the Russian firm Rosneft, which was finalised on 10 December 2016.

Attorney Michael Avenatti put messages on the internet about the meeting at Trump Tower with Bin Abdulrahman and Al-Rumaihi. 
Avenatti was arrested in March 2019 for trying to extort Nike.

Jeffrey Kwatinetz is not only the business partner in BIG3 of one of the most legendary “gangsta rappers” turned B-actor, Ice Cube, but also the former business partner and still friend of none other than Steve Bannon.
Jeffrey Kwatinetz and Ice Cube (O’Shea Jackson) have filed a lawsuit against former Qatari official Al-Rumaihi about investing only one third of the promised $20 million in which they claim that: 


> 31. Mr. Al-Rumaihi requested I set up a meeting between him, the Qatari government, and Steve Bannon, and to tell Steve Bannon that Qatar would underwrite all of his political efforts in return for his support.
> 32. I immediately let Mr. Al-Rumaihi know that I was offended by this request, that I was trying to run a basketball league and need our money paid, and I stated that neither I nor Steve Bannon would ever take, or even entertain the concept, of a bribe of any kind. I was appalled.
> 33. Mr. Al-Rumaihi laughed and then stated to me that I shouldn’t be so naive, that so many Washington politicians take our money, and stated “do you think [Michael] Flynn turned down our money?”


 https://theintercept.com/2018/05/16/...llars-from-me/
(http://archive.is/vEfMd)


The US State Department has recognised Al-Rumaihi's diplomatic status and issued him credentials as the commercial attache for investment for the State of Qatar: https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/th...orship-1166559


Here’s some information on the Kushners demanding refinancing of 666 Fifth Avenue from Qatari Finance Minister Ali Sharif Al Emadi about a month before Qatar was hit with a blockade  after it refused: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post6596609

----------


## Firestarter

In 2013, a panel led by former UN Secretary-General Kofi Annan wrote that Gertler acquired mining interests in the Congo for an average of one-sixth of their market price.

Dan Gertler was especially close to Joseph Kabilas aide Augustin Katumba Mwanke, who wont be talking as he died in a plane crash in 2012.
On one occasion, Gertler, Katumba and their families vacationed together on a yacht on the Red Sea. Katumba then check into an Israeli hospital for a scheduled operation. When the operation went awry, Katumba slipped into a coma, and Gertler rushed in 13 doctors, including 3 from London.
Katumba has praised Gertler for saving his life; see Gertler visiting him in hospital.


Mining tycoon Dan Gertler appears in 120 documents of the Paradise Papers, regarding his relationship with London-listed Glencore, which uses Applebys Bermuda branch.
These documents showed that in 2009 Glencore loaned $45 million for 2 years to Gertler for helping to make a deal with Congo officials over a joint venture with state-owned Gécamines at the Katanga copper mine in 2009. The loan document stated that Congo had to agree on the Katanga deal.
Katanga persuaded Congo into a signing bonus worth $140 million, instead of more than $580 million. The reduced bonus meant that Katanga paid one quarter of the market price for copper at the time.

In February 2009, Katanga announced a sizable loan from a group that included Glencore and Lora Enterprises, a British Virgin Islands company owned by a trust that benefits Gertlers family.
In 2014, it emerged that Glencore first lent the capital that Gertlers company in turn lent to Katanga, which then acquired new shares in Katanga.

In February 2017, Glencore bought Gertlers stake in major Congo mines, including Katanga, for more than $500 million.
One of the reports alleged that Gertler agreed to exchange diamonds for weapons to Congolese armed forces, at a time when national armies, militias and warlords were killing and raping indiscriminately.

In September 2016, the US Justice Department settled a bribery case with New York-based hedge fund Och-Ziff Capital Management Group under the Foreign Corrupt Practices Act for $413 million. This mentioned Lora Enterprises, which was described as controlled by an unnamed Israeli DRC partner (which must have been Gertler).
The Justice Department accused Och-Ziff for lending Lora Enterprises $110 million in November 2010 that was used, to make _approximately $20 million in corrupt payments to be made to various DRC officials_, including unnamed DRC official 2 believed to be Augustin Katumba Mwanke: https://www.icij.org/investigations/...s-of-glencore/
(http://web.archive.org/web/20191001004355/https://www.icij.org/investigations/paradise-papers/room-of-secrets-reveals-mysteries-of-glencore/)


I first looked into the Chabad, when I investigated the Bayrock scandal in which Trump was a business partner of Tevfik Arif.
I found out that Lubavitcher Dan Gertler is also in business with the ENRC of the Chabad-linked Kazakh trio that were/are business partners of Tevfik Arif


In 2012, Dan Gertlers Canada-based Emaxon Finance International Inc., paid $15 million in cash and loans to the countrys state-owned diamond miner MIBA, for a four-year contract to sell 88% of its diamonds (a near monopoly of Congos diamond trade).

In 2007, Dan Gertler became a shareholder in CAMEC, a company listed on Londons AIM exchange.
When.
in 2009, the Eurasian Natural Resources Corporation PLC (ENRC), the Kazakh-founded mining company controlled by the partners in crime of Trumps business partner Tevfik Arif  the Kazakh trio - Alexander Mashkevitch, Alijan Ibragimov, and Patokh Chodiev, acquired CAMEC.
ENRC bought CAMEC through purchase agreements with a number of offshore companies which were listed as CAMECs shareholders. Some of these offshore companies appear linked to Gertler.

See Alexander Mashkevitch on the left with a Torah scroll that was donated to the Chabad Russian Centre of South Florida in 2011.


In 2009, SMKK (Societe Miniere de Kabolela & Kipese SPRL) was half-owned by the states Gecamines (La Generale des Carrieres & des Mines), and half-owned by ENRC. ENRC wanted to acquire all of SMKK but didnt exercise its right. Instead, ENRC made a deal with the Gertler-controlled Emerald Star Enterprises Ltd., based in the British Virgin Islands.
On 21 December, 2009, ENRC paid Emerald Star $25 million for an option to buy the remaining 50% of SMKK.
In February 2010, Gertlers Emerald Star made a deal to buy Gecamines stake in SMKK for $15 million. Four months later, ENRC completed the transaction by buying Gertlers Emerald Star for another $50 million (paying a total of $75 million), or 5 times what Gertler had paid.

Gertler also has a copper and cobalt joint venture with ENRC - Comide SPRL.
ENRC is listed on the London Stock Exchange.

In 2009 and 2010, Congos government suddenly cancelled the Kolwezi, Frontier and Lonshi projects with First Quantum. When in January 2010, Gecamines cancelled its contract with First Quantum it secretly awarded its stake in the Kolwezi project to the Highwind Group, another one of Dan Gertlers networks of offshore companies.
In August 2010 Eurasian Natural Resources Corporation PLC (ENRC) announced to buy indirect control of the Kolwezi licence from Dan Gertler. This was the day after the ICC Court of Arbitration had ruled against the Canadian miner First Quantum, which had protested about the state of Congo revoking its Kolwezi mining licence.

ENRC loaned the Highwind Group the money to cover the $60 million signature bonus and also paid $175 million to control 50.5% of the stake. This suggests that Highwind promised financing even before Gecamines sold on its stake in Kolwezi.

In May 2010, the Frontier and Lonshi copper mines were confiscated from First Quantum and then secretly awarded to 3 offshore companies, of which 2 are linked to Dan Gertler.
That ENRC bought these mines anyway, it looks like ENRC expects to buy the licenses from these offshore companies.

In January 2012, First Quantum Minerals Ltd. and Eurasian Natural Resources Corp. (ENRC) agreed on a $1.25-billion settlement over First Quantums misadventures in the Democratic Republic of Congo. This was only weeks after Kabila was re-elected as president of the Congo.
Analyst at UBS Securities Matt Murphy concluded that as First Quantum spent about $1.3-billion to acquire and build Kolwezi and Frontier, it effectively got its money back.

Global Witness called on Glencore ENRC to publish details of the transactions as it looks like corrupt Congolese officials received kickbacks through these offshore companies, in return for selling assets to Gertler below the market price: https://cdn.globalwitness.org/archiv...012.6.12_1.pdf
(http://archive.is/umZ3Y)


Tevfik Arif, although no Jew is also very close to the Chabad, was the business partner of Donald Trump in Bayrock.
In September 2010, Arif was arrested by the Turkish police for running a prostitution ring, on board a luxury yacht, with the Kazakh-based billionaire and Belgian citizen Alexander Mashkevitch, the president of metal and mining Eurasian National Resources Corporation (ENRC) and a member of the World Jewish Congress, with his ENRC colleagues, Patokh Chodiev and Alijan Ibragimov.

The Sapir Organization, owned by Georgian property developer Sapir Tamir, partnered with Bayrock. Sapir, the Kazakh trio, Musa Bazhaev, and the Reuben brothers (real estate partners of Gertlers business partner Beny Steinmetz,) were guests at the weddings of Tevfiks children.
Patokh Chodiev has said that the Kazakh trio first met the London based billionaires, David and Simon Reuben, in the spring of 1992.

Musa Bazhaev, head of Alliance Group in Russia, was also on the Savarona boat with the prostitutes, and is close to both Alexander Mashkevitch and Vladimir Putin.
See from left to right: Bazhaev, Alexander Mashkevitch, and Tevfik Arif.


See Musa Bazhaev with Putin.



Donald Trumps Secretary of Commerce, Wilbur Ross, occupied a management position at Mittal. Johannes Sittard was Mittal's second in command in 1995-2001. 
The ENRC and Alferon are both chaired by Johannes Sittard. Lakshmi Mittal paid $100 million to Alferon to acquire Karmet steelworks in Kazakhstan for $310 million in 1995. Alferon is owned by the Kazakh trio, Alexander Mashkevitch, Alijan Ibragimov, and Patokh Chodiev.

Sittard said that he used the Chodiev group to pay a huge commission (bribe) to Kazakh President Nursultan Nazarbayev (Alexander Mashkevitchs friend, whose son-in-law, Zia, was Bazhaevs brother): http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post6580309


For more on how the Rwandan genocide was orchestrated to take over the Congo (Zaire): http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...ain-and-the-UN

----------


## Firestarter

Another link between Clinton, Donald Trump, Paul Manafort and John Bolton, brought to us by the Trump supporting media
John Bolton pocketed $115,000 from the Victor Pinchuk Foundation of the Ukrainian steel oligarch Pinchuk for a pair of speeches in September 2017 and February 2018, shortly before becoming President Donald Trumps national security adviser.

Bolton sat on a panel and basically expressed that President Donald isnt any different than his predecessors, stating: 


> The notion that [Trumps presidency] is going to represent a dramatic break in foreign policy is just wrong. Calm down, for Gods sake.


 https://nationalfile.com/john-bolton...ndation-donor/





> Pinchuk is the founder of EastOne Group LLC, an international investing, project funding and financial advisory company based in London, and of Interpipe Group, one of Ukraine's leading pipe, wheel and steel producers. Pinchuk is the owner of four TV channels and a popular tabloid, _Fakty i Kommentarii_. He has been a member of the Ukrainian parliament, the Verkhovna Rada, for two consecutive terms from 1998 to 2006. *He is married to Olena Pinchuk, the daughter of former Ukrainian President* *Leonid Kuchma*.
> ()
> Pinchuk has supported philanthropic projects in Ukraine. In 2006, he consolidated these activities under the *Victor Pinchuk Foundation*, which is now considered the largest private Ukrainian philanthropic foundation.[6] Its mission is to empower future generations to become the change makers of tomorrow; the foundation is active in the fields of health, education, culture, international affairs, human rights and local communities.[16][17]
> 
> The foundation's projects include the largest private scholarship program in Ukraine "Zavtra.UA", the scholarship program for Ukrainian students studying abroad "WorldWideStudies", and the annual "Ukrainian Lunch" and "Philanthropic Roundtable" on the occasion of the World Economic Forum in Davos.[18] The foundation supports and works with a variety of partners, including the network "Yalta European Strategy" created to promote Ukraine's European integration, the Clinton Global Initiative, the Kyiv School of Economics, Tony Blair Faith Foundation, the *Brookings Institution*, the Peterson Institute for International Economics, the Israeli Presidential Conference "Facing Tomorrow", and the legal clinics/legal aid projects of the Renaissance Foundation.
> 
> *Its projects include giving $150,000 to the Trump Foundation as speaking fee in 2015*,[19][20][21] the creation of a network of modern neonatal centres throughout Ukraine ("Cradles of Hope"), cooperation programs with the Clinton Global Initiative,[2] the Elton John AIDS Foundation and the ANTIAIDS Foundation of his wife Olena Pinchuk, the creation of the Kyiv School of Economics, a cooperation with *the Aspen Institute*, the opening of the first large scale contemporary art centre in Ukraine PinchukArtCentre, the production and promotion of a film with Steven Spielberg on the Holocaust in Ukraine, and support of local Jewish communities.
> ()
> Pinchuk has donated from $10 to $25 million to the Clinton Foundation between 1994 and 2005.[23] *In 2000, Pinchuk hired former Clinton pollster* *Douglas Schoen** on a $40,000 per month retainer.**[8]** In 2004, Schoen introduced Pinchuk to Hillary Clinton**.*[8] Between September 2011 and November 2012, Sochen arranged nearly a dozen meetings between Pinchuk and senior State Department officials, including Melanne Verveer.[8] Emails released by Judicial Watch and obtained through FOIA requests showed that Pinchuk had been invited to dine at Hillary Clinton's home during her tenure at the State department, despite her spokesman's previous denial that they had met during that time.[24] *In March 2017, former Trump aid* *Monica Crowley** registered as a foreign agent for Pinchuk.*
> ...


 https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Victor_Pinchuk





> Roger Stone and member of the Trump campaign Michael Caputo have worked for Ukrainian politician Volodymyr Lytvyn, who was an aide to President Leonid Kuchma from 199499 and his chief of staff from 1999 to 2002.
> Another of Kuchmas chiefs of staff was Viktor Medvedchuk, who worked with Paul Manafort on Viktor Yanukovychs 2004 presidential campaign in the Ukraine.
> The daughter of Viktor Medvedchuks godfather is none other than Vladimir Putin and her godmother is the wife of Putins Prime Minister, Dmitry Medvedev, Svetlana Medvedeva

----------


## Firestarter

Was I wrong to expect that Joe Biden would be selected as the Democrat candidate to get Donald Trump re-elected president?
Latest polls show that Bernie Sanders has taken the lead in several states (over Biden).

Since 2010, Manafort worked with Tad Devine on the election of Victor Yanukovich as President of the Ukraine.


In 2004, Devine was senior advisor and strategist on Bonesman John Kerry’s campaign to get Bush Jr. re-elected as US president.
Devine had earlier worked on Al Gore’s campaign.

In 2016, Bernie Sanders hired Tad Devine as his campaign chief strategist.
It is not expected that Tad Devine will also work on Bernie’s current presidential campaign: https://www.vanityfair.com/news/2018...-files-mueller
(http://archive.is/LikQc)


Bernie Sanders is another friend of the Zionist Chabad-Lubavitch cult, like Vladimir Putin and president Donald, whose daughter Ivanka and son-in-law Jared Kushner are Chabad-Lubavitchers…

In 1983, as mayor of Burlington, Vt., Bernie Sanders publicly inaugurated the Chabad-Lubavitch Public Menorah at Burlington’s City Hall.

The American Civil Liberties Union (ACLU) complained that a menorah in a public space violated federal laws of the separation of church and state.
A memo from City Attorney John McNeil to Mayor Bernie Sanders laid out their reason for keeping the Chabad-Lubavitch Menorah in City Hall Park. 

In 1988, Reverend Paul Bortz condemned Sanders for supporting the menorah.


In 1983, Mayor Sanders also designated Chabad rebbe Schneerson’s birthday as a Day of Education in Burlington Vermont.
In 1985, Sanders celebrated his re-election by going to Chabad’s Purim party: https://www.chabad.org/library/artic...daism-blog.htm
(http://archive.is/rjZUk)

----------


## Firestarter

*Firtash, Bayrock, Zamel, Nader*

In 2003-2004, Viktor Pinchuk brought US luminaries to Ukraine to improve Kuchma’s image, like Henry Kissinger, Zbigniew Brzezinski and President George Bush Sr. Pinchuk also hired Black, Kelly, Scruggs & Healey (BKSH) Associates and the Washington World Group for public relations.

In 2010, when Zev Furst and Firtash met US Ambassador to Ukraine William Taylor, Firtash told that he was only permitted to run his highly profitable gas business, because Russian mafia boss Semyon Mogilevich allowed him to.

After the 2004 Orange Revolution, Rinat Akhmetov hired Davis-Manafort International from 2005 to 2014.
Davis-Manafort International “forgot” to register their work for Akhmetov in FARA.

Vin Weber (partner at Mercury, Clark & Weinstock) registered as a lobbyist for the European Centre for a Modern Ukraine (ECFMU) that was funded by President Yanukovych. Vin Weber was also chairman for CIA front the Endowment for Democracy (NED).
And in the 2012 election campaign, Vin Weber was Mitt Romney’s leading foreign-policy adviser: https://thehill.com/blogs/pundits-bl...ith-pro-russia
(http://archive.is/Vp7qV)


Firtash’s legal team tried to fight extradition to the USA, with the testimony of Viktor Shokin, the former Ukrainian prosecutor general. Shokin complained that he was fired in 2015 for political reasons, because he was investigating Burisma, where Joe Biden’s son Hunter was a board member.
Shokin also wrote that (then Vice President) Joe Biden had warned the Ukrainian government to keep Firtash out of Ukraine, to stop him from influencing the country’s politics.

In February 2017, an Austrian court had Dmitry Firtash extradited to the USA.
Firtash was at first represented by the same lawyer that had been hired to defend Trump’s long-time lawyer Michael Cohen.

In July 2019, Dmitry Firtash hired a new legal team; led by attorneys Victoria Toensing and Joseph diGenova, who frequently defend president Donald in the media. The two have also worked closely with Trump’s lawyer, Rudolph W. Giuliani (former New York Mayor).
Firtash hired Toensing and diGenova on the recommendation of their Russian translator, none other than Lev Parnas: https://www.latimes.com/politics/sto...ts-extradition
(http://archive.is/4d7ZQ)


I’ve previously posted on the Kazakh gangster Tevfik Arif and his ties to Trump, Erdogan, Kazakhstan and Putin. One of Arif’s companies (that were heavily involved in money laundering) was Rixos with links to Viktor Pinchuk’s business partner Rinat Akhmetov...



> On the Rixos board is the Ukrainian Igor Gumenyuk, an associate of Rinat Akhmetov, owner of the Shaktar Donetsk soccer team.


The photograph of Tevfik’s son Arif Arif with Turkish President Tayyip Erdoğan was taken at the 9th Yalta conference in Ukraine, organised by Viktor Pinchuk. Arif was invited by Pinchuk.
See Recep Tayyip Erdogan with Arif “Arif” Efendi in Yalta, Ukraine, 14 September 2012.



Arif’s associate Felix Sater has accused Fusion GPS founder Glenn Simpson of committing perjury.
Sater pointed out that Simpson has worked with Natalia Veselnitskaya, the Russian lawyer who was at the June 2016 Trump Tower meeting: https://dailycaller.com/2019/07/09/f...glenn-simpson/
(http://archive.is/aUkZr)


I haven’t seen many stories with better information on Tevfik Arif, Bayrock and Doyen than this thread...
No!!! Our internet couldn’t be rigged, or could it?

A mystery client has paid bloggers in India and Indonesia to write articles to bury some damaging story on President Donald’s suspicious ties to Tevfik Arif and Doyen...
Spokespeople for online companies in the 2 countries confirmed that they had been paid to write articles to hide articles on Trump’s ties to Arif.

The campaign is designed to manipulate internet search results so that some damaging story on Trump’s relationship to Arif, Bayrock Group and the Doyen Group is buried in the search results.
Over 50 articles were posted on obscure platforms, used explicitly to hide this story, from September 2017 to June 2018.

Indonesian writer Ongky Firmansyah wrote that he was been paid to randomly insert the names “Tevfik Arif” and “Tevfik Arif Doyen” into articles on his website.
A host of dummy social media accounts were created, with names like Tevfik Arif, Tevfik Arif Doyen and TevfikArif Bayrock: http://archive.is/6K1zG


In the fall of 2016, Donald Trump Jr. and other aides to his father met Joel Zamel, founder of the Israeli company Wikistrat, and George Nader, emissary for the UAE, in Trump Tower.

Wikistrat was led by 3 Israelis: Daniel Green, Elad Schaffer and its founder and former CEO Zamel.
Wikistrat’s advisory council includes former CIA and NSA director Michael Hayden, former national security adviser James L. Jones, former deputy director of the National Security Council Elliott Abram, and former acting director of the Defense Intelligence Agency David Shedd.

Zamel was introduced to Michael Flynn by Bijan Kian and wanted to hire Flynn for Wikistrat’s advisory board: https://www.thedailybeast.com/inside...uellers-sights
(http://archive.is/3RxfY)





> In August 2016, Erik Prince introduced *Psy-Group* founder Joel Zamel to Donald Trump Jr. at Trump Tower. George Nader, who had worked for Prince at Blackwater, attended the meeting with Stephen Miller. Nader said that “_the princes who led Saudi Arabia and the United Arab Emirates were eager to help his father win election as president_”.
> Zamel was affiliated with an internet company based in the Philippines, WhiteKnight, which George Nader worked with.


 http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...ake-News/page3


The previously mentioned Lebanese-American George Nader has been indicted for importing child pornography and trafficking a minor for sex. In 1991, Nader had pleaded guilty to federal child pornography charges.

Nader, with Ahmad “Andy” Khawaja, has also been charged with laundering more than $3.5 million in foreign campaign donations from March 2016 to January 2017, including the 2016 presidential campaign.

And once again a Trump-Clinton link, Nader reportedly donated (part or all of?) this money to Clinton’s campaign.
In August 2016, Khawaja co-hosted a 2016 fundraiser for Clinton, with attendees like Haim Saban, Magic Johnson and Jeffrey Katzenberg.

Nader was a liaison between Trump‘s team and Mohammed bin Zayed, crown prince of Abu Dhabi in the United Arab Emirates and Saudi Crown Prince Mohammed bin Salman.
In August 2016, Nader and Joel Zamel met with Donald Trump Jr. to offer help to Trump‘s campaign with Blackwater founder Erik Prince.

In 2017, Nader visited the White House several times to meet Trump‘s chief strategist Steve Bannon: https://www.politico.com/news/2019/1...finance-075046
(http://archive.is/rz8pH)

----------


## Firestarter

I finally found another one of those rare stories, with a huge amount of information, excellent dot connecting, on the (Soviet, Jewish) crooks surrounding Donald Trump...
Some of it sounds like a good reason to impeach President Donald to me!

Viktor Topolov, one of the richest men in Ukraine, was associated with Leonid Roytman who worked for Russian mob boss Semion Mogilevich. Topolov and Alexi Oronov partnered to build an ill-fated factory in Ukraine. So in 2006, they hooked up with none other than Trump’s long-time lawyer Michael Cohen and his brother Bryan Cohen (who just happened to Oronov’s son-in-law), to pitch the factory deal to Morgan Stanley.
Oronov set up the meeting between Michael Cohen, Trump associate Felix Sater and Ukrainian MP Andrii Artemenko, to draw up a Ukrainian peace plan that Michael Cohen allegedly brought to Michael Flynn’s desk.

In 1987, Donald Trump explained that he first became attracted to Russia at a luncheon in NYC in 1986 hosted by Leonard Lauder (Ronald’s older brother), where Donald was sitting next to Soviet Ambassador Yuri Dubinin.
Donald’s friend Ronald Lauder is the overall head of the World Jewish Congress. In this role, Lauder met Vladimir Putin in April 2016.
Alfa Group chairman Mikhail Fridman is the founder and head of the Russian Jewish Congress.
Alexander Mashkevich is the leader of the Eurasian Jewish Congress and Jack Rosen is the president of the American Jewish Congress.

In 2009, Beny Steinmetz invested $10 million in the Elliott Broidy controlled Israeli Markstone Capital.
One fascinating offshore money trail connects Steinmetz, Alfred Gusenbauer and Tal Silberstein to Paul Manafort.
Steinmetz is also associated with the SCL Group linked Israeli Black Cube.
Steinmetz is also in business with the ENRC of the Kazakh Trio — Alexander Mashkevich, Patokh Chodiev and Alijan Ibragimov. ENRC was investigated by the UK’s Serious Fraud Office (SFO), for paying $40 million in bribes to Dan Gertler. In 2013, ENRC was taken renamed Eurasian Resources Group (ERG).
In one of those strange coincidences, Mashkevich was in Davos, Switzerland at the same time as Kirill Dmitriev (close to Putin, who was in the Seychelles for the infamous meeting with Erik Prince) and Anthony Scaramucci (once Donald’s White House communications officer).

Alexander Mashkevich and Patokh Chodiev were hired as managers of Seabeco Belgium and Seabeco Moscow respectively, by Alex Shnaider’s father-in-law Boris Birshtein.
In 2008, Boris Birshtein reportedly collaborated with the FBI (and Oleg Deripaska), when Robert Mueller was its director, in funnelling millions to Iran, in the Robert Levinson case.
Kazakh trio associate Musa Bazhaev is the President of the Alliance Group conglomerate and chairman of the offshore Russian Platinum PLC. Putin arranged for Bazhaev to get started in the lucrative platinum business.

On 1 June 2017, ERG signed and MOU with Russian state bank VTB at the St. Petersburg International Economic Forum.
After the Savarona Yacht prostitution scandal, with Donald’s business associate Tevfik Arif, Mashkevich was replaced on the Gesamines Board of Directors by Jack Rosen. In 2012, Rosen formed a $1 billion American Real Estate Investment partnership with Russian oligarch Mikhail Fridman, chairman of the Russian Alfa Group.
In another one of those strange coincidences, Ron Lauder met Fridman and his Alfa partner German Khan in London in November 2014. Lauder is close to Alfa Bank’s Petr Aven, and partnered with him in art expositions in New York.

See Vladimir Putin and Pyotr Aven, February 2014.


Elliott Broidy, Directors of the Republican Jewish Coalition, was introduced to UAE Crown Prince Mohammed bin Zayed (MBZ) by convicted paedophile George Nader. In the 1980s, Lebanese born Nader previously worked for Ronald Lauder in Mid-East peace deals.
Broidy reportedly arranged multi-million contracts with the United Arab Emirates (UAE) through Nader, despite “forgetting” to register as a Foreign Agent.
Broidy was reportedly the one that called for dismissing Rex Tillerson and sanctions on Qatar.

One of the groups Broidy worked with was the non-profit Secure America Now (SAN), promoted as the largest national security digital platform in the USA. The president of SAN is Allen Roth, chief political adviser of Ronald Lauder. The Board of Directors of SAN included Mike Huckabee and Donald’s dismissed National Security Adviser John Bolton.
Ronald Lauder donated $1.1 million to SAN, while its biggest donor with $2 million, was Robert Mercer (also the biggest funder of Cambridge Analytica). SAN used targeted advertising on Facebook and Google, in the 2016 presidential elections, making gullible fools afraid of a Muslim takeover of the US.

In 1994, Ron Lauder founded Central Media Enterprise (CME) in 1994 that by 1997 owned TV stations in Slovenia, Romania, Slovakia, and Ukraine.
Later Lauder partnered with Donald’s business partner Lev Leviev to invest in Israeli media companies Channel 10 & Israel Plus 10.

David Bonderman with another well-known financier Rich Gerson started the Redwood Bank in the UK. Bonderman was also a director of the Russian Development Investment Fund (RDIF), headed by none other than Kirill Dmitriev.
In another strange twist Blackstone CEO Skull & Bones’ Stephen Schwarzman and Leon Black of Apollo Management have also served on the RDIF Board.
Rich’s brother Mark Gerson, was an early investor in Cadre, the multi-million dollar start-up founded by Jared Kushner and his brother Josh Kushner: http://web.archive.org/web/20190914070501/https://medium.com/@sheil51/connecting-elliott-broidy-related-dots-offshore-and-on-some-russian-some-not-cabf61f28f

----------


## Firestarter

Lawyer Thomas J. Barrack Jr. first met Donald J. Trump in the 1980s.
According to Roger Stone: 


> Barrack is to Trump as Bebe Rebozo was to Nixon, which is the best friend.


Barrack once invited the Bedouin executive of Aramco to stay with him in Newport Beach, Calif., when he was in California for medical treatment, and in turn Barrack made a nice profit for selling 375 Blue Bird school buses to Aramco.

In the 1970s, Barrack became friends with Paul Manafort when they were working for Saudi interests in Beirut. It was Barrack, who recommended Manafort for the job of campaign manager in early 2016.
After Barrack was chosen as chairman of President Donalds inaugural committee, he first hired Manaforts deputy Rick Gates to help run the inauguration and then as a consultant.

In 2010, Barrack led a group of lenders to take over $70 million of the debt owed by Jared Kushner, to keep him out of bankruptcy.

Barrack also arranged the meeting between the Lebanese-American George Nader, gay paedophile and top adviser to the crown prince of the UAE, with Donald Trump Jr.  on 3 August 2016.
At this occasion, Nader offered the assistance of the rulers of Saudi Arabia and the United Arab Emirates to get Donald Trump crowned US president.

Barrack had once made drilling deals with Ambassador Otaiba's father Mana Saeed Al Otaiba (Emirati oil minister at the time).
In 2009, UAE Ambassador to the US Yousef al-Otaiba worked with Barrack to sell the LErmitage Raffles hotel in Beverly Hills to a joint venture half owned by an Abu Dhabi investment fund for $41 million. In 2012, Ambassador Otaiba invested $1 million in Barracks fund to buy homes on the cheap after the real estate crash.

In May 2016, Tom Barrack also introduced Jared Kushner to UAE Ambassador Yousef al-Otaiba.
Barrack and Ambassador Otaiba also worked to arrange a secret meeting between Trumps campaign manager Manafort and Saudi Crown Prince Mohammed bin Salman in June 2016.
Ambassador Otaiba later wrote Barrack: 


> Thanks to you, Im in consistent contact with Jared and that has been extremely helpful, for both sides I think.


Barracks Colony NorthStar has raised more than $7 billion in investments since Donald Trump was nominated for president by the Republican Party. Almost 24% of that money came from the UAE and Saudi Arabia.
In 2017, Barrack looked for investors to finance his $400 million purchase of the office tower One California Plaza in Los Angeles. Barrack sold a $70 million stake to an Israeli insurance company and another $70 million to a state investment company controlled by the crown prince of Abu Dhabi (the United Arab Emirates).

Before Donald was elected president, Barracks most prominent gulf customers were the Qataris, who amongst others bought the film studio Miramax and a Paris soccer team from him.
In September 2016, Barrack also set up a meeting between Donald Trump and the emir of Qatar in Trump Tower, but apparently this didnt work out too well: http://web.archive.org/web/20191112213022/https://www.nytimes.com/2018/06/13/world/middleeast/trump-tom-barrack-saudi.html


For more on UAE Ambassador Otaiba: https://www.lawfulpath.com/forum/vie...6&p=4362#p4362


In 2006, Ron Lauders Lauder Institute partnered with the Russian Alfa Bank to award Deutsche bank for their successful business in Russia: http://web.archive.org/web/20170621214311/https://alfabank.com/media/news/2006/06/20/


In November 2014, Alfas German Khan and Mikhail Fridman visited London and spent Shabbat with Lauder and other representatives of the British Jewish community: https://www.thejc.com/news/uk-news/r...london-1.61095


Ron Lauder and Len Blavatnik were also Committee members of the USC Shoahs campaign Auschwitz: The Past is Present, with Kushner-Trump-Clinton affiliated: Yuri Milner, Haim Saban, Steven Spielberg, Barry Diller (and his wife Diane Von Furstenberg), David Geffen, Jeffrey Katzenberg, Eric Schmidt, Harvey Weinstein, Rob Wiesenthal and Jeff Zucker: https://sfi.usc.edu/pressroom/releas...mittee-members
(http://archive.is/9db7T)


Lauder has also worked on Jewish causes alongside national director of the Anti-Defamation League Jonathan Greenblatt and Roman Abramovichs Chelsea: http://www.israelnationalnews.com/News/News.aspx/241425


In early 2014, Ivanka and Jared Kushner attended a charity event with Roman Abramovich that also included Alexey Reznikovich (head of Alfas LetterOne Technology) and other Russian oligarchs, including Viktor Vekselberg, Len Blavatnik and Ekaterina Vinokurova (daughter of Russian Foreign Minister Sergei Lavrov) with her husband Alexander Vinokurov (who is a director of Alfa Group).
Kushner and Abramovich are close friends. In 2010, Thrive Capital, the venture firm founded by Joshua Kushner (Jareds younger brother), that was funded by Jared, invested in Artsy. Investors in Artsy included Wendi Deng (Rupert Murdochs ex-wife) and Dasha Zhukova (Roman Abramovichs wife): https://thesternfacts.com/jared-kush...h-d31dfecc0a2d
(http://archive.is/gbgbz)

----------


## Firestarter

In 2005, the notoriously secretive Amsterdam-based Cunico Resources acquired FENI industries. Cunico Resources was started as a joint venture between Beny Steinmetz Group Resources (BSGR) and International Mineral Resources (IMR). IMR is the Zurich-based subsidiary of the Eurasian Natural Resources Corporation (ENRC), controlled by the Kazakh trio (Alexander Mashkevich, Patokh Chodiev and Alijan Ibragimov).
FENI industries owns both the ferronickel plants in Kavadarci (Macedonia) and NewCo Ferronikeli (in Kosovo, since 2006).

Air pollution from the NewCo Ferronikeli mine and smelting plant was 9 times the legal limit, and _posed a serious risk to the health of the population_.
In the NewCo Ferronikeli there were explosions, fires, and dangerous levels of pollution. In June 2011, a furnace exploded in the plant, injuring 5 workers and damaging dozens of homes. Demonstrators blocked the entrance to Ferronikelis facilities for several days. 

The amount of nickel found in moss from Kavadarci was about 15 times higher than in the rest of Macedonia.
From 2011 to 2012, the cancer rates in and around Kavadarci rose from 981 to 1,332.
In 2013, 17 children younger than 6 were diagnosed with cancer.

In 2013, thousands of Romanians protested against the pollution by the Rosia Montana plant, owned by Gabriel Resources.
The 3 largest shareholders in Gabriel Resources are BSG Capital Markets (of Beny Steinmetz), Electrum Global Holdings and hedge fund Paulson & Co; each own 16%.

In July 2013, the Dutch Court froze ENRCs assets, including its share of Cunico Resources, over fraud allegations.
Also in 2013, ENRC was _investigated by the Serious Fraud Office over claims of fraud, bribery and corruption in Africa_: http://web.archive.org/web/20190714191733/http://balkanist.net:80/i-woudnt-live-there-for-all-the-money-in-the-world/

----------


## Firestarter

In 2019, Attorney General William Barr “personally spearheaded” the attempt to stop the investigation by the Department of Justice into the largest Turkish state-owned bank, Halkbank.
That came after President Recep Tayyip Erdogan contacted President Donald “_in a bid to avoid charges_” and a lobbying campaign for months to avoid prosecution.

The top lobbyist for Turkey was Trump crony Brian Ballard, who had extensive contact with Trump’s lawyer Jay Sekulow during that time. 

On 15 October 2019, despite all the pressure, US attorney Geoffrey Berman indicted the Halkbank anyway for a multi-billion-dollar scheme to evade U.S. sanctions on Iran. Berman explained: 


> The bank's audacious conduct was supported and protected by high-ranking Turkish government officials, some of whom received millions of dollars in bribes to promote and protect the scheme.


 https://www.motherjones.com/politics...pease-erdogan/





> HalkBank, a Turkish state bank, recently hired former Congressman Bob Wexler and *Ballard Partners* for $375,000 per quarter. Mehmet Hakan Atilla, Halkbank’s deputy general manager, has been charged by the Justice Department for conspiring to evade sanctions on Iran: https://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry...b0390a1564def5
>  (archived here: http://archive.is/xAmap)
> 
>  Brian Ballard’s firm, Ballard Partners, will be paid $1.5 million from 15 May 2017 to 14 May 2018.
> *Brian Ballard is a long-time lobbyist for Donald Trump*, and raised $16 million for Trump’s presidential campaign. Trump called him after purchasing Mar-a-Largo in 1985, and paid Ballard at least $460,000 from 2013 to 2015 for lobbying work.



For more on the firing of US attorney Geoffrey Berman: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...-Trump-cronies

----------


## Firestarter

> In 1999, Putin enlisted the oligarchs Lev Leviev and Roman Abramovich, to create the Federation of Jewish Communities of Russia under the leadership of Chabad rabbi Berel Lazar. Leviev and Abramovich would become Chabads biggest patrons worldwide.
> 
> In December 2007, Trump hosted the wedding of Sapirs daughter, Zina, and Levievs right-hand man, Rosen, at Mar-a-Lago. A few months later, Leviev met Trump to discuss potential deals in Moscow. Trump has called Sapir a great friend.
> In June 2008, Zina Sapir and Rosen held a bris for their newborn son. Trump and Jared Kushner attended the bris.



In 2010, Israeli authorities investigated a money-laundering case of Bank Hapoalim that involved the Katsyv family. Millions of dollars were transferred through Katsyv-controlled accounts at the bank. According to Israeli prosecutors, Hapoalim bank managers concealed the real beneficiaries of these accounts in violation of anti-money-laundering rules.
The bank blamed Katsyvs business for these violations, so the bank managers were found not guilty.

Prevezon Holdings Ltd was registered in 2005 and is owned by Denis Katsyv and Martash Investment Holdings Ltd from the British Virgin Islands that is also owned by Denis Katsyv. 

On 5 February 2008, Bunicon received $9.4 million from the correspondent account of the Krainiy Sever bank. The next day Bunicon sent $410,000 to Prevezons account at the Swiss bank UBS AG. 
On 13 February 2008, Elenast received $800,000 from the same account and then transferred more than half that amount to Prevezon.

Katsyv is also in business with Russian oligarch Lev Leviev: https://www.reportingproject.net/pro...agnitsky-money
(http://archive.is/44HQS)


Lev Leviev also bought Israeli media companies together with Donald Trumps close friend Ronald Lauder.
And links to Donalds son-in-law Jared Kushner.



> In 2015, Kushners company purchased the former New York Times Building in Times Square from an entity called Africa-Israel Investments, headed by Russian oligarch Lev Leviev.
> Leviev was a business partner of the Russian Prevezon Holdings that was accused of money laundering by the DoJ. Prevezon was represented by Natalia Veselnitskaya and got off with a slap on the wrist of $6 million.
> Leviev told the New York Times that he was a true friend of Vladimir Putin, largely through his work with the Moscow Jewish Museum, the Russian Jewish Congress and his close ties to Russias Chief Chabad Rabbi, Berel Lazar.


http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post6601209
The following story is quite good... see some excerpts (including Hapoalim, Leviev, Denis Katsyv and Preet Bharara).



> Trump fired Federal Bureau of Investigation director James Comey primarily because Comey asked for additional resources from Deputy Attorney General Rod Rosenstein to beef up the FBI's "follow-the-money" investigation of the Trump campaign. The FBI's receipt of data from the Department of Treasury's Financial Crimes Enforcement Network (FINCEN) regarding the money laundering involving Trump and Kushner businesses, accounts maintained by the Bank of Cyprus, HSBC, Bank Hapoalim of Israel, and other banks, and the Trump presidential campaign are what lie at the heart of the FBI's investigation of Trump. The FBI is reportedly focused on Trump's associates' financial dealings with banks in Cyprus.
> (...)
> 
> Bayrock was linked as a partner to another business syndicate, the Sapir Organization, headed by Donald and Ivanka Trump's and Jared Kushner's good friends Rotem Rosen and Israeli citizen Alex Sapir.  The Sapir Organization is involved in major hotel projects in New York and around the world, including the Trump Tower in Toronto. Others involved with the Toronto Trump Tower include Uzbek-Israeli diamond tycoon Lev Leviev, accused of trafficking in African "blood diamonds" and Canadian-Russian-Israeli businessman Alexander Shnaider, owner of Talon International Development Inc, and co-owner of Midland Resources Holding Inc. with his partner Ukrainian-Russian billionaire , who is also vice-president of the World Jewish Congress*.*
> (...)
> 
> According to the U.S. Attorney for the Southern District of New York, none other than Preet Bharara, who Trump fired, the Trincher criminal syndicate, known as the "Taiwanchik-Trincher Organization, ran a major illegal sports betting operation in the United States. Bharara's indictment specified the "Taiwanchik-Trincher Organization (the "Organization") was a criminal enterprise with strong ties to Russia and Ukraine. The enterprise operated a high-stakes, illegal sports gambling business out of New York City that catered primarily to Russian oligarchs living in Ukraine and Russia." In other words, the same tower that Donald Trump called home was the center of a major illegal sports betting operation. Given Trump's own ties to gambling casinos and professional sports, there is little wonder why Trump viewed Bharara and Comey as threats.
> (...)
> 
> ...


http://milfuegos.blogspot.com/2017/0...ed-kosher.html
(http://archive.is/CjiZz)




On 30 April 2020, Geoffrey Berman announced a deferred prosecution agreement against Israel's largest bank Bank Hapoalim, for helping to hide assets in offshore accounts and helping to bribe FIFA officials (the body that controls international soccer).
Bank Hapoalim settled the 2 cases for more than $900 million. Berman commented: 


> Israel's largest bank, Bank Hapoalim, and its Swiss subsidiary have admitted not only failing to prevent but actively assisting U.S. customers to set up secret accounts, to shelter assets and income, and to evade taxes. The combined payment approaching $1 billion reflects the magnitude of the tax evasion by the Bank's U.S. customers, the size of the fees the Bank collected to provide this illegal service, and the gravity of the illegal conduct.


In the first case, Bank Hapoalim helped launder millions in bribes and kickbacks paid to officials in FIFA. Between 2010 and 2015, Hapoalims Miami branch laundered illicit payments to FIFA officials, including former head of Colombian football and a member of FIFAs executive committee Luis Bedoya. In 2015, Bedoya was banned from international soccer and was (is?) awaiting sentencing after pleading guilty pleading guilty to racketeering and wire fraud.
Assistant Attorney General Brian A. Benczkowsk commented: 


> For nearly five years, Bank Hapoalim employees used the U.S. financial system to launder tens of millions of dollars in bribe payments to corrupt soccer officials in multiple countries.


In the second case, Bank Hapoalim pleaded guilty to aiding U.S. customers in setting up accounts under false names to evade taxes on more than $7.6 billion in deposits.
For this second case alone, Bank Hapoalim agreed to pay $874 million in penalties, tax arrears and forfeited assets: http://archive.is/KOtzE


For more on the firing of US attorney Geoffrey Berman for investigating Trumps associates: http://ronpaulforums.com/showthread....-Trump-cronies

----------


## Firestarter

When Georgia wasn’t doing too well economically, Kazakh President Nursultan Nazarbayev came to the rescue. In 2005, Georgia’s president Mikhail Saakashvili and Nazarbayev announced that BTA Bank was providing 300 hundred million dollars in loans to develop Georgia.
In a strange twist, all the loans went to subsidiaries of the Silk Road Group. BTA’s deputy chairman, Yerkin Tatishev, selected one of his employees at the Kusto Group, Talgat Turumbayev, to represent both BTA and him on the boards of 2 of those subsidiaries. Some legal experts conclude that if Tatishev was financially involved in businesses funded by the BTA Bank loans, then he and the Silk Road Group have committed bank fraud (self-dealing).
Not surprisingly one of Silk Road’s subsidiaries receiving loans, Batumi Riviera Holding, B.V., was registered in the Netherlands.

In 2009, when Nazarbayev was planning to take control of BTA Bank, its chairman, Mukhtar Ablyazov, fled to London (where else?). Ablyazov took billions of dollars in bank funds out of BTA, by giving dozens of offshore companies under his control loans from B.T.A., which weren’t paid back.
Starting in 2009, Ablyazov was sued in the UK by the Kazakh government to reclaim ten billion dollars that he had siphoned out of the country.  The UK courts ordered him to repay more than four billion dollars to BTA (so that he could keep almost six billion dollars). According to Judge Nigel John Martin Teare, Ablyazov had committed “fraud on an epic scale”.

In 2010, Trump’s lawyer Michael Cohen began negotiating with the Silk Road Group about a Trump Tower in Batumi, Georgia.
When Donald came to Georgia for a speech, he pointed to Tatishev and Ramishvili and said: “_We have two great partners. And they’re going to do a fantastic job_”: https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2...-of-corruption
(http://web.archive.org/web/20200904050950/https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2017/08/21/trumps-business-of-corruption)


*I found the following story by "chance" after I couldn’t find it by searching the internet for a link to Bayrock, Arif or Sater, to Mukthar Ablyazov....*


More than $30 million of the looted billions from Mukhtar Ablyazov was invested in the US with the help of none other than Tevfik Arif’s and Trump’s gopher, Chabad-Lubavitcher Felix Sater.

Eesh Aggarwal had worked for Ablyazov’s son-in-law, Ilyas Khrapunov, to use a network of a dozen or more offshore companies to launder hundreds of millions of dollars through accounts in the Tanzania-based bank FBME.
Ilyas Khrapunov — under the codename “Elvis” — was the ultimate beneficiary of the offshore network that handled close to $440 million through accounts at the FBME bank.

Bayrock's and Sater's links to the Khrapunovs date back to 2007, when Trump SoHo was under development. They set up a Dutch joint venture with Arif’s Bayrock called KazBay. Bayrock and the Khrapunovs also partnered on a project in Switzerland in 2008.
Sater was also directly involved with 2 members of Ilyas Khrapunov's family.
From 2012 to 2014, Ilyas Khrapunov and Elvira were helped by Sater and another ex-Trump Organization employee, Daniel Ridloff, to transfer millions of dollars to the US.  Part of this cash was used to buy 3 Trump SoHo apartments: https://www.mcclatchydc.com/news/nat...213846794.html
(https://archive.is/r2cHF)

----------


## Firestarter

Who could have imagined that according to Chabad-Lubavitch Rebbe Schneerson, non-Jews have no other purpose than to serve Jews, who are the reason for creation?!?

All US presidents since Jimmy Carter have shown their respect to Chabad-Lubavitch rabbi Menachem Mendel Schneerson.
In 1982, president Ronald Reagan added to the Education Day U.S.A that this includes the _eternal validity of the Seven Noahide Laws, a moral code for all of us regardless of religious faith_.

Even though Donald Trumps Education Day U.S.A proclamation dont mention Noahide Law it does rebbe Schneerson, who advanced the Noahide agenda.
The Chabad-Lubavitch website reminds us that the Jewish Noahide Laws are the unifying idea of all these Education Day U.S.A proclamations.

https://thetruthersjournal.home.blog...-april-4-2019/
(https://archive.is/XGCFB)

----------


## Firestarter

Here are some disturbing Jewish supremacy quotes from Chabad-Lubavitch rebbe Menachem Mendel Schneerson…
.



> The difference between a Jewish and a non-Jewish person stems from the common expression: “Let us differentiate.” Thus, we do not have a case of profound change in which a person is merely on a superior level. Rather, we have a case of “let us differentiate” between totally different species.
> 
> This is what needs to be said about the body: the body of a Jewish person is of a totally different quality from the body of [members] of all nations of the world … The difference in the inner quality between Jews and non-Jews is “so great that the bodies should be considered as completely different species."
> 
> An even greater difference exists in regard to the soul. Two contrary types of soul exist, a non-Jewish soul comes from three satanic spheres, while the Jewish soul stems from holiness.
> 
> …the general difference between Jews and non-Jews: A Jew was not created as a means for some [other] purpose; he himself is the purpose, since the substance of all [divine] emanations was created only to serve the Jews.
> 
> The entire creation [of a non-Jew] exists only for the sake of the Jews.


https://www.counterpunch.org/2014/04...-racist-rabbi/

----------


## Firestarter

Before I started posted about the Zionist Chabad-Lubavitch cult in October 2017, I thought that Flynn’s connection to the Dutch-Turk lawyer Ekim Alptekin was interesting...

After President Donald pardoned Lt. General Michael Flynn, he has already been interviewed: https://www.worldviewweekend.com/tv/...-trumps-pardon

----------


## Firestarter

Now it appears the Chabad-Lubavitch cult is basically based on the Satanic, mystic Kabbalah.
The founding “alter” Rebbe of the Chabad, based the ChaBaD on the esoteric, Kabbalah teachings of the Baal Shem Tov and Maggid.
After the Alter Rebbe’s famous arrest and release from the jail in St. Petersburg, his “discourses”, presented the “deepest Kabbalistic ideas“ as a “revelation of the infinite Light distilled into human intellect”.

Jewish mysticism, especially the Zohar and the Kabbalah of Rabbi Isaac Luria, are frequently cited in Chabad works.

Rebbe Menachem Mendel Schneerson also proved gifted in both Talmudic and Kabbalistic study: https://www.chabad.org/library/artic...ish/ChaBaD.htm
(https://archive.is/YDbFG)

----------


## Firestarter

In the spring of 2012, Donald Trump’s eldest children, Ivanka Trump and Donald Trump Jr., were in a precarious legal position. Emails showed that the Trumps intentionally inflated figures about how well the condos in _Trump SoHo_ were selling to lure buyers. According to a source who saw the emails: there is “_no doubt_” that the Trump children “_approved, knew of, agreed to, and intentionally inflated the numbers to make more sales. They knew it was wrong_”.
_Trump SoHo_ was the project for which Trump partnered with Bayrock and Sapir.

See Eric Trump, Tevfik Arif, Donald Trump Jr., Ivanka Trump, Donald Trump, Tamir Sapir, Alex Sapir, Julius Schwarz and Zina Sapir at Trump Soho Construction Site, 19  September 2007.


Business was slow, but the Trump family claimed the opposite. In April 2008, they said that 31% of the condos in the building had already been sold. Donald Jr. even boasted that 55% had been bought. In June 2008, Ivanka announced to the foreign press at _Trump Tower_ in Manhattan that 60% had been snapped up.
According to a sworn affidavit by a Trump partner: in March 2010, only 15.8% of units had been sold. By law, the sales couldn’t close with less than 15% of the units sold, or Trump and partners had to return the down payments.

The lawyers in the _Major Economic Crimes Bureau_ believed Ivanka and Donald Jr. could have violated the Martin Act, which bans false statements to sell real estate.
The defence team for Trump later acknowledged that some exaggerated statements were made to increase sales. They claimed this was mere “_puffery_”, harmless exaggeration that didn’t amount to criminal conduct.

Donald Trump Sr. got his personal lawyer for a decade, Marc Kasowitz, to handle the case. On 11 January 2012, Kasowitz donated $25,000 to the re-election campaign of Manhattan district attorney Cyrus Vance Jr that returned the $25,000 contribution.
On 16 May 2012, Kasowitz visited Vance’s office, in the presence of Dan Alonso and Adam Kaufmann. Vance later overruled his prosecutors and told them to drop the case. On 3 August 2012, assistant district attorney Peirce Moser called the Trumps’ defence attorneys and said they were dropping the investigation.
Kasowitz subsequently boasted to colleagues that it was “_amazing I got them off_”. Kasowitz has denied making this statement.

Then, in September 2012, Kasowitz contacted Vance’s campaign about hosting a fundraiser. The event was held January 2013, for which Kasowitz personally donated almost $32,000, and 20 of his law firm’s partners and employees kicked in at least another $9,000. In October 2013, as Election Day approached, Kasowitz hosted a breakfast which raised another $9,000 for Vance’s campaign.
Vance later said that New York law allowed him to accept the contributions, but he plans to give Kasowitz’s second contribution back anyway, because: “_I don’t want the money to be a millstone around anybody’s neck, including the office’s_”.
Kasowitz said his donations to Vance were unrelated to the case: 


> I donated to Cy Vance’s campaign because I was and remain extremely impressed by him as a person of *impeccable integrity*, as a brilliant lawyer and as a public servant with creative ideas and tremendous ability.
> 
> I have never made a contribution to anyone’s campaign, including Cy Vance’s, as a ‘quid-pro-quo’ for anything.


Paul Grand, who earlier had been a partner of Vance’s when the district attorney was in private practice, was part of the Morvillo Abramowitz law firm that defended the _Trump SoHo_ project, said: 


> Dropping the case was reasonable.
> The manner in which it was accomplished is curious.


Five months earlier, Trump and partners had reached a settlement with the disgruntled buyers. Their complaint accused the sellers, including the Trumps, of “_a consistent and concerted pattern of outright lies_”.
They agreed to return 90% of the buyers’ deposits, plus their attorneys’ fees. Part of the deal was that the plaintiffs wouldn’t cooperate with prosecutors unless they were subpoenaed: https://www.wnyc.org/story/ivanka-do...-felony-fraud/
(http://archive.is/OtuUC)

----------


## Firestarter

Here’s some more interesting stuff on the Sapir Organization that was founded by (the late) Tamir Sapir.
In 2007, Zina Sapir, daughter of Tamir, married Rotem Rosen. Rosen was CEO of the _Sapir Organization_ from 2009 to 2017 and the controlling shareholder and director of _ASRR Capital_ from 2014 to June 2017, when he sold his shares to brother-in-law Alex Sapir.

Rosen is also in business with billionaire Ferit Sahenk, owner of Zuma Restaurants.
Rotem Rosen was also the "_right hand man_" of diamond magnate Lev Leviev: https://therealdeal.com/new-research...e/rotem-rosen/

See Lev Leviev and Trump.


Self-pronounced Putin’s friend Lev Leviev’s primary residence is a $70 million home in London (where else?).
Leviev’s holding company, _Africa Israel Investments_, owns, owned or held stake in a large amount of New York real estate, besides a diamond boutique on Madison Avenue.

In 2008, Lev Leviev sold $710 million in Manhattan real estate to a subsidiary of the _88 Queensway Group_.
In September 2008, _China Sonangol_ purchased the _JP Morgan building_ for $150 million. Rotem Rosen, CEO of _AFI-USA_, signed the deed. 

In September 2008, _China Sonangol_ paid Leviev’s companies $50 million (in addition to taking on half the building’s $720 million debt) for a 49% stake in the former _New York Times Building_.
In August 2011, Leviev’s company sold the top 12 floors of the former _New York Times Building_ for $160 million to the _Blackstone Group_, the largest private landlord in the USA.
In May 2015, *Kushner Companies* (of Jared Kushner) announced the purchase of the remaining 51% share of the 250,000-square-foot retail condo of the building for $295 million from Leviev’s _Africa-Israel USA_ and private equity firm _Five Mile Capital_.

In 2013, Rotem Rosen and Alex Sapir accompanied Trump on his visit to Moscow, where they met Azeri-born, Moscow-based oligarch Aras Agalarov – an ally of Putin - and his “pop singer” son Emin Agalarov.
Emin Agalarov spent $20 million on Miss Universe contest in 2013 (so he could sing for a large public): http://archive.is/qazb5


In 2014, Ivanka also visited Moscow and met Emin Agalarov.

See Rotem Rosen, Aras Agalarov, Donald and Alex Sapir in Moscow, 2013.


On 11 November 2013 Donald Trump tweeted: 


> @AgalarovAras I had a great weekend with you and your family. You have done a FANTASTIC job. TRUMP TOWER-MOSCOW is next. EMIN was WOW!


 https://twitter.com/realdonaldtrump/...39505924628480

----------


## Firestarter

The article in this post makes a convincing case that Donald’s associate Tevfik Arif, born Toifik Arifov on 15 May 1953 in Kazakhstan, was a “_Kazakh gangster_” (in the words of Felix Sater) and/or a KGB operative.

Reportedly, after finishing his education, Tevfik Arif worked in the “_Soviet Ministry of Commerce and Trade_” for 17 years, as the “_chief economist and deputy director_” of the “_Department of Hotel Management_”.
On the internet there is no reference to any “_Soviet Ministry of Commerce and Trade_”. There was however a “_USS Chamber of Commerce and Industry_” with a hotel division, “_V/0 Sovintsentr_”. According to a US State Department report with CIA information, a third of their staff was KGB.

In a court case in Turkey, Arif testified that he went on to work in the energy, chemical and metallurgy sector. Arif said he produced (or organised) coal in Russia and copper in Kazakhstan.
Then he went to work for _Trans World Group_ (TWG), a British company headed by the brothers David and Simon Reuben. After the collapse of the Soviet Union, the Reubens moved aggressively into metals production.
According to the reports, we have to conclude that Arif became a fixer for TWG in Kazakhstan, for which he needed deep connections in political and business circles. The kind of people who had those connections in the former Soviet Union was either (ex-)KGB, or mobsters.

The Arifs managed to buy a highly lucrative chemical plant. How could they?
The real money-maker for the family was _Castello Global Ltd._, which handled the profits from the chrome trading business. Here is a breakdown of _Castello Global_’s profits:
2004 - $19.85 million
2005 - $31.04 million
2006 - $39.20 million
2007 - $18.59 million
2008 - $43.87 million
After Arif got a Turkish passport, he moved to New York, set up his new company _Bayrock Group_ in Trump Tower, and partnered with Donald Trump and Felix Sater.

Another pair of fixers, who started working with TWG in 1992, is the brothers Lev and Michael Cherney, who formed a 50-50 partnership with TWG. In 1996, the Swiss authorities accused Michael Cherney of “_drug trafficking, money laundering, fraud and sponsoring murder_” on behalf of  the crime organisation of Russian mob boss V. Ivankov, nicknamed “Yaponchik”. The Reubens quickly bought out Cherney’s share in TWG for $410 million.
The federal Swiss court exonerated him of the charges, but 2 years later Spain issued an international warrant for Michael Cherney’s arrest for money laundering: https://trump-russia.com/2017/09/30/...k-arif-part-i/

----------


## Firestarter

For some reason 2 of the following 3 pictures were deleted...




> *See from left to right: Ivanka Trump, Sema Dogan, Begümhan Dogan Faralyali, Donald Trump, Mehmet Ali Yalçindag and Aydin Dogan at the Trump Towers Mall in Istanbul. The mall had been opened a day before on 20 April 2012, where Recep Tayyip Erdogan and his wife appeared.
> *





> *See from left to right Mehmet Ali Yalçindag, President Erdogan and Aydin Dogan.*







> *Best of all, Ive found (a picture of) Felix Saters LinkedIn page...
> Companies he has worked for are Mirax (2008-2010), Trump (2010-2011), TxOil (2011-2013), Regency Investment (1998-present), Rixos (2005-present), Sembol Construction (2007-present), Global Habitat Solutions (2009-present). Bayrock isnt on this list.
> Tevfik Arif owns a majority share in both Sembol and Rixos...*

----------


## Firestarter

It's good to know that your tax money is well spent.
First the US helped install the ruthless Ayatollah Khomeini, continuing to supply the Mujahideen to produce heroin, and then hired a crook like Felix Sater, who later worked for Donald Trump, to get them back for $300,000 per Stingers missile, as part of the CIA's Operation Missing in Action Stingers (MIAS).

Sater has also boasted about hunting USAma Bin Laden after 9/11 was staged: https://www.buzzfeednews.com/article...ercover-us-spy

----------


## Firestarter

It is strange how attorney William A. Burck of Quinn Emanuel Urquhart & Sullivan keeps representing Trump associates.
Where to begin?


Let's start in 2004, when Burck was a federal prosecutor in the Southern District of New York under Preet Bharara whom Trump fired after being inaugurated president he prosecuted none other than Felix Sater, who received a sweetheart deal.
Sater is of course another Chabad-Lubavitcher, who went on to become Tevfik Arif's right hand man and worked for the Trump Organization.

In 2005, Burck he moved to Department of Justice headquarters in Washington, and then the George W. Bush administration, as deputy assistant to the president and then deputy staff secretary to Kavanaugh (who Trump appointed as Supreme Court judge).

More recently, Burck has been hired by all sorts of crooks surrounding Donald in legal troubles.
Burck’s clients include former White House counsel Don McGahn, who was subpoenaed by the House.
In the Mueller "investigation", Burck represented Trump’s first chief of staff Reince Priebus and the SCL Group's spindoctor Steve Bannon. Also in Bannon's defence for taking millions of the donations for a privately constructed part of the great Mexico wall.

William Burck was also the attorney for Donald's friends Elliot Broidy and Robert Kraft.

Burck’s clients also included the scandal-plagued soccer organisation FIFA, whose officials faced money laundering and racketeering charges from the Eastern District of New York in 2015.

Another important client of Burck was the Sater-linked FBME bank in Cyprus, which with Deutsche Bank helped Russian clients launder money (which makes this full circle conflicts of interest): https://www.dcreport.org/2019/06/18/...russia-probes/
(https://archive.is/UMpKJ)

----------


## enhanced_deficit

> I feared that this thread was getting too boring: not enough headline grabbers. The trail goes from Turkey to Israel, to the Mafia, back to Turkey, then to Russia, and back to Donald Trump again...
> 
> GLOBUS – ORGANISED CRIME
> 
> In legal documents, a series of threats are alleged by Abergil, Yehezkel and Aharon Avitan (brother of the deceased crime boss and convicted murderer Herzl Avitan), as well as Shalom Domrani, head of the biggest crime organization in southern Israel.
> 
> Abergil and his brother were in an Israeli prison awaiting extradition to the USA to face a 32-count federal indictment: http://www.haaretz.com/print-edition...ation-1.318976
>  ...


Have not followed this story and  blanket boogeyman "Russia" headlines in MSM have left almost any other foreign lobbies & interests stories undercovered, Flynn Turkey Trump links story also seems to have been one such underreported saga. 





> See,* Donald Jr. with the pink tie*, Michael Dezer, who  worked on Trump projects, in the blue sweater, Ivanka, Eric Trump with  the blue tie, and Elena Baronoff on the far right.


Have to say you post some interesting news pics that are not pusblished elsewhere in MSM news.

On a side note, that pink tie might have been just coincidence but he had made his name for standing up for LGBTQ causes and was being harassed so much on this issue by Christian conservatives of GOP that at one point questions on this topic were not allowed during his Q&A sessions.




> Beyond the sort of heckling Trump faced, the network’s tactics usually  focus on asking speakers specific and *very leading questions about*  Israel, immigration, and *LGBTQ issues  within conservatism*, hoping to  elicit answers that reveal the  speaker’s “fake conservatism.”  “Real conservatism” being defined  essentially as an emphasis on ethnic  and racial characteristics as  determinants for immigration coupled with  an isolationist foreign  policy and a “traditional” stance on LGBTQ  issues.

----------

